# Has anyone used the "Heavy D" Stick burner attachment?



## zachd

https://smokedaddyinc.com/product/the-heavy-d-stick-burning-heat-diffuser/




I wonder if its worth the price or just stick with the AMPS


----------



## keithd

Well, considering it's made of heavy gauge steel, it's probably worth it from a time and materials perspective, but I just got 2 cheapy square tube smokers for $18 total, and that should make more than plenty of smoke. I'd think even 1 AMNTS would be sufficient.

This would be for someone who really wants to use actual wood chunks a lot but doesn't want to ditch the pellet grill for a offset stick burner.


----------



## mike243

Too much heat the way he was talking,I could make 1 and not use the screen but leave 1 end open and it would smoulder without catching fire imo,be about the same as a chip box for a gas grill,just have to limit the fresh air and the wood will smoke without producing much heat


----------



## RCAlan

This is going to be along post, sorry, but I hope the info helps...  I’ve been looking for some extra smoke flavor for a while...  Saw the OP a while back and watched the video and did some research.  I also watched the video of the JenUwineJerry stick burning heat diffuser and thought it was a good design also...  hard choice, but I went ahead and got myself the Heavy D stick burning heat diffuser from SmokeDaddyinc.com last week and fired it up for the first time today.  I have a Pitboss Austin XL which is a Non-PID controller pellet grill...  I had some concerns with the possibility of abnormal temp swings because of the extra heat being produced.  Its design is a much better heat diffuser then the stock one which is designed for direct flame grilling.  I experienced no wild temps swings at all..  Didn’t need to prop/crack the lid at all and temps were within 10* degrees +- all day for a Non PID controller Pit Boss..  Now for the added smoke flavor...  I used Hickory wood chunks and lump charcoals in the “Heavy D”, mostly the Hickory Chunks..  The added wood flavor was great true wood flavor.. I could truly tell the difference because of the size of the chunks and the amount of wood that can be added.  The chunks will burn for a couple of hours and then the wood pellet smoke will kick in after the chunks have burned out, but that 2 plus hours of wood smoke is huge.  Pellet smoke is nice, but those who miss that “Extra” that only true wood can produce, this is the direction you should go.

PB Austin XL in SoCal and always...  Semper Fi


----------



## ReefJones

Excellent feedback RCAlan. Thanks!


----------



## Cale89

RCAlan said:


> This is going to be along post, sorry, but I hope the info helps...  I’ve been looking for some extra smoke flavor for a while...  Saw the OP a while back and watched the video and did some research.  I also watched the video of the JenUwineJerry stick burning heat diffuser and thought it was a good design also...  hard choice, but I went ahead and got myself the Heavy D stick burning heat diffuser from SmokeDaddyinc.com last week and fired it up for the first time today.  I have a Pitboss Austin XL which is a Non-PID controller pellet grill...  I had some concerns with the possibility of abnormal temp swings because of the extra heat being produced.  Its design is a much better heat diffuser then the stock one which is designed for direct flame grilling.  I experienced no wild temps swings at all..  Didn’t need to prop/crack the lid at all and temps were within 10* degrees +- all day for a Non PID controller Pit Boss..  Now for the added smoke flavor...  I used Hickory wood chunks and lump charcoals in the “Heavy D”, mostly the Hickory Chunks..  The added wood flavor was great true wood flavor.. I could truly tell the difference because of the size of the chunks and the amount of wood that can be added.  The chunks will burn for a couple of hours and then the wood pellet smoke will kick in after the chunks have burned out, but that 2 plus hours of wood smoke is huge.  Pellet smoke is nice, but those who miss that “Extra” that only true wood can produce, this is the direction you should go.
> 
> PB Austin XL in SoCal and always...  Semper Fi


Hi RC Alan,
When starting you grill did you turn the temp up high to get the wood smoking like the video states? I turned my grill up to 300 and the wood lit up. The grill temps started to rise to 500 so I had to pull everything out and put my old heat shield in. 
Any tips would be great.


----------



## ReefJones

Cale89 - What grille are you using it in? 
Thanks,
RJ


----------



## RCAlan

Cale89 said:


> Hi RC Alan,
> When starting you grill did you turn the temp up high to get the wood smoking like the video states? I turned my grill up to 300 and the wood lit up. The grill temps started to rise to 500 so I had to pull everything out and put my old heat shield in.
> Any tips would be great.



These are the steps I used with the Heavy D Heat Diffuser and my PB Austin XL... Each brand of Grill may function a little different.


Soak your wood chunks for 30 mins. but “Don’t “put them in the heat diffuser dripping wet.  A few hours before your cook should be fine.  Do you have to soak the wood??  No.
Preheat your grill for 20-30 mins. at 300-350* degrees “Without” the heat diffuser or flame broiler installed.
Add your wood to the heat diffuser as per the instructions from the SmokeDaddy instruction form.  Use the larges pieces of wood chunks possible..  Small chunk pieces and chips will burn to fast.  Do not put any wood on top of the heat diffuser.  Make sure you have/use a good wood source too.  Not all packaged wood is the same...  That’s for a different thread.
Once your grills temp has stabilized during the preheating at either 300-350* degrees, now set it between 200–250* degrees and now install the Heavy D heat diffuser, the flame broiler main plate and slider centered on flame broiler and then add your cooking grids and water pan.  Then add your meat.
If You set grills temp higher then 250* degrees, like at 300* plus degrees, the wood will fire off to hot and you’ll see the temps race up and You’ll have a Smokey mess...  Set it between 200-250* degrees and the wood will fire off just right.  Also adding a water pan will keep your grills temp very stable.
Once the wood chunks have fired off, you’ll know by the smell of the wood and a nice steady stream of light smoke which will be different then the smoke your pellet grill puts out.  To help the wood chunks to last longer, the moment you smell the wood or first see the light steady smoke, Set/keep your grills temp between 200-225* degrees.
You shouldn’t have to prop/crack the grills lid if you use a water pan.  My Grills temp stayed within 10-15* degrees of my set temp while using a water pan.
I hope these tips help..  I’m still thinking about foiling the wood, but I want all the extra Wood Smoke Flavor I can get for those two plus hours, so I haven’t used/tried any foil yet.
Once you get it dialed in, You’ll notice the difference in the smoke flavor in your bbq.  It’s a smoke like a stick burning grill.  Pellet smoke is nice, but there is a difference.

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## Cale89

ReefJones said:


> Cale89 - What grille are you using it in?
> Thanks,
> RJ


I have a GMG Jim Bowie.


----------



## MrBewst

RCAlan - Does your SD HD fit in the XL ok? It seems to be quite a tight fit in my Pit Boss 700FB and causes the PB drip pan to sit with less angle and really close to the grates on the left side. By the way, great information. Hoping to make this work and get similar results.


----------



## RCAlan

MrBewst said:


> RCAlan - Does your SD HD fit in the XL ok? It seems to be quite a tight fit in my Pit Boss 700FB and causes the PB drip pan to sit with less angle and really close to the grates on the left side. By the way, great information. Hoping to make this work and get similar results.



The SmokeDaddy Stick Burning Heat Diffuser is a tight fit for my Austin XL as far as depth wise, but it does fit.  I have the heat diffuser placed about a inch to a inch and a half off center to the Right covering the Fire Pot.  You’re going to have to experiment a little too find the best placement fit for your size grill, but it should work.   Not all Pellet Grills dimensions are a like...   Some are Deep and some Small Grills are Super shallow.   I would say anyone thinking about getting one and may have doubts, should reach out and contact SmokeDaddy first for their input and advice.  Again, with my size grill, I knew I wouldn’t have a problem and I think with Your size grill, it should work fine after finding the right placement over the Fire Pot.   Is it going to be a perfect fit for most pellet grills??  Probably not, but BBQing is a hobby that requires experimenting and experimenting requires adjustments...   That’s what makes this hobby so much fun..  Good luck.

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## Cale89

His rc Alan,
Thanks for the tips. I will need to play around with it when I am not cooking anything and see what works for my smoker.


----------



## RCAlan

MrBewst said:


> RCAlan - Does your SD HD fit in the XL ok? It seems to be quite a tight fit in my Pit Boss 700FB and causes the PB drip pan to sit with less angle and really close to the grates on the left side. By the way, great information. Hoping to make this work and get similar results.



I was thinking if You added 2-3 metal binder clips on the left side where your drip pan sits in your PB 700, they could add 1/4-1-2 inches in elevation and give it more of an angle to help your drip pan work more effectively..  A bag of clips goes for about $4.00 at Home Depot...  Experimenting and new ideas... Give it a shot.

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## RCAlan

Update..  For those who have the SD HD Stick Burning Heat Diffuser, if You can find/buy your wood in stick or small log pieces that will fit in the heat diffuser, the burn time will be a lot longer then using chunks and that should be your first option.  Once your wood has just started to fire off, lower your grills temp to 200-225* degrees and add a water pan.  You can also go down to smoke mode too benefit from both the pellet smoke and the wood stick/small log pieces burning at the same time..  That route would be up to You as now you have more options to try too dial in the wood flavor to your liking...  but you’ll never be lacking in true wood smoke flavor.   FYI... The higher the temp, the hotter and faster the wood will burn and You’ll have smoke all over the place and you don’t want that.  TBS type smoke is always the goal.  If all You have are chunk pieces, do the same steps as the wood stick burn.  Don’t use wood Chips...  Make sure the chunks have fired off first and then set your grill to 200-225* degrees or smoke mode.  In Smoke mode, the wood will still burn because of the grills temp and the initial fire off of the chunks...  and Sticks...  It’ll just be at a lower and slower pace...  Remember to add a water pan for the wood chunk smoke burn as well.  The lower the grills temp, the longer the wood will burn in your SD HD heat diffuser.  Every Pellet Grill is different, so trying and testing the lower temps is a part of getting things dialed in.   Always Smokin my Que...  Hope the info helps.


PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## StevenAg03

RCAlan, did you have to make any modifications to your Austin XL to get the SD HD to work? does it still go under the arched drip tray?


----------



## RCAlan

StevenAg03 said:


> RCAlan, did you have to make any modifications to your Austin XL to get the SD HD to work? does it still go under the arched drip tray?



No modifications...  The fit is a bit snug though.  You’ll have to place it a little off center to the right covering the burn pot, other then that , no mods. Make sure when you use it, preheat your grill first for at least 20mins. before you do anything...  Once done, for a long Smoke, set your grills temp no higher then 225* degrees...  “Smoke” mode is best..  Wait until your grills temp settles down from the Preheat temp, on down to either 225*-200* or Smoke... and then place your SD HD in your grill, drip pan, grill grates and a water pan in your smoker, then your meat and close the lid.  Your grill will produce smoke from the pellets first and it may take 30 plus mins. until the wood in the SD HD starts to fire off and smolder... Keep an eye on the temp.  For a regular bbq cook, set your desired temp to 250* degrees and then place only the SD HD in your grill over the burn pot and watch it until the wood starts to smoke from the SD HD.  When you see the Wood just starting to smoke, drop your grills temp down to 200* degrees and then place the drip pan, grill grates and then your meat in the grill and close the lid. Once the wood chunks or sticks start to fire off, you’ll know by the smell of the smoke and the temp on your grill will start to rise...  Your grills temp will read a bit higher due to the wood burning, but the lower the grills temp setting, like “Smoke” mode or 200* degrees, the longer the wood will burn and smoke for you.   Also, adding a water pan will help keep you grills temps stable.  Wood Prep..  Soak your wood first for at least 30 mins. but don’t put them in the heat diffuser wet...  And don’t use wood chips.  The larger and denser the wood pieces the better.  You want the wood to light up and smolders, not light up and burn up...  Just know, the wood will burn and the temp on your grill will rise.  If it gets to hot, open the lid to help the heat to escape and then close the lid back. A water pan really helps in keeping the temps more stable.  Using the SD HD is not a set it and forget it tool...  You have to watch your grill.  Keep an eye on everything and once You’ve done it a few times, you’ll know how to make the right adjustments for your cook.
Good luck

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## mike243

Sounds just like running a old style smoker,I traded a lighter smoke profile for less monkeying with the smoker lol,a tube gives a xtra hit of smoke with less trouble,lot of different ways to get where you want to go and all are fun but repeatability means a lot to me


----------



## RCAlan

mike243 said:


> Sounds just like running a old style smoker,I traded a lighter smoke profile for less monkeying with the smoker lol,a tube gives a xtra hit of smoke with less trouble,lot of different ways to get where you want to go and all are fun but repeatability means a lot to me



It’s like having the best of both worlds...  Natural wood and pellets, but with the distinct nature wood flavor that pellets and pellet tubes can’t duplicate.  There is a little bit more work involved, but it’s not that hard...  and the outcome is truly worth the effort.

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## sweetride95

mike243 said:


> Sounds just like running a old style smoker,I traded a lighter smoke profile for less monkeying with the smoker lol,a tube gives a xtra hit of smoke with less trouble,lot of different ways to get where you want to go and all are fun but repeatability means a lot to me



This is what I was thinking. If I wanted a tedious experience, I would still be running my ugly drum smoker. To each their own though.


----------



## retfr8flyr

I would try some Mojobitcks before I went to the "Heavy D".


----------



## MrBewst

retfr8flyr said:


> I would try some Mojobitcks before I went to the "Heavy D".


Interesting product. Haven't seen those before but I have to wonder how they compare to a smoke tube with pellets...

For what it is worth, I have not run my HD enough yet to form an opinion however the last run of ribs done seemed to have that deeper smoke profile. My first impression is good but need to ensure it's not in the head.

The first couple of runs were interesting learning how it affects temperatures and heat distribution. I can say the smell of the smoke that the HD puts off is FAR different than the smell of a smoke tube with pellets. In a good way.

Also, the effort really is minimal. I have had good luck starting up the grill with the HD installed and preloaded. Hope to get some more run time on it and provide my thoughts.


----------



## StevenAg03

RCAlan said:


> No modifications...  The fit is a bit snug though.  You’ll have to place it a little off center to the right covering the burn pot, other then that , no mods. Make sure when you use it, preheat your grill first for at least 20mins. before you do anything...  Once done, for a long Smoke, set your grills temp no higher then 225* degrees...  “Smoke” mode is best..  Wait until your grills temp settles down from the Preheat temp, on down to either 225*-200* or Smoke... and then place your SD HD in your grill, drip pan, grill grates and a water pan in your smoker, then your meat and close the lid.  Your grill will produce smoke from the pellets first and it may take 30 plus mins. until the wood in the SD HD starts to fire off and smolder... Keep an eye on the temp.  For a regular bbq cook, set your desired temp to 250* degrees and then place only the SD HD in your grill over the burn pot and watch it until the wood starts to smoke from the SD HD.  When you see the Wood just starting to smoke, drop your grills temp down to 200* degrees and then place the drip pan, grill grates and then your meat in the grill and close the lid. Once the wood chunks or sticks start to fire off, you’ll know by the smell of the smoke and the temp on your grill will start to rise...  Your grills temp will read a bit higher due to the wood burning, but the lower the grills temp setting, like “Smoke” mode or 200* degrees, the longer the wood will burn and smoke for you.   Also, adding a water pan will help keep you grills temps stable.  Wood Prep..  Soak your wood first for at least 30 mins. but don’t put them in the heat diffuser wet...  And don’t use wood chips.  The larger and denser the wood pieces the better.  You want the wood to light up and smolders, not light up and burn up...  Just know, the wood will burn and the temp on your grill will rise.  If it gets to hot, open the lid to help the heat to escape and then close the lid back. A water pan really helps in keeping the temps more stable.  Using the SD HD is not a set it and forget it tool...  You have to watch your grill.  Keep an eye on everything and once You’ve done it a few times, you’ll know how to make the right adjustments for your cook.
> Good luck
> 
> PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi



I got the SmokeDaddy HD yesterday and did a test fit.  The drip pan was too high to even get the grates on.  Today I cut about half an inch off the bottom and re-installed it.  The drip pan still sits on SD HD, but it is slopped and I can get the grates on without issue.  I fired the Austin XL up, pre-heated it, and let it run for a little while at 250.  Temps across the grate (left to right) and on the top grate (center) were all within a few degrees of each other and about 25 degrees below the set point.  If nothing else, I like this thing as a defuser that evens out the temps.  Previously, i had a 30 degree or so difference across the bottom grate and another 20 or so on the top grate.  I will give it a whirl this weekend with some actual wood to see how it works.


----------



## RCAlan

StevenAg03 said:


> I got the SmokeDaddy HD yesterday and did a test fit.  The drip pan was too high to even get the grates on.  Today I cut about half an inch off the bottom and re-installed it.  The drip pan still sits on SD HD, but it is slopped and I can get the grates on without issue.  I fired the Austin XL up, pre-heated it, and let it run for a little while at 250.  Temps across the grate (left to right) and on the top grate (center) were all within a few degrees of each other and about 25 degrees below the set point.  If nothing else, I like this thing as a defuser that evens out the temps.  Previously, i had a 30 degree or so difference across the bottom grate and another 20 or so on the top grate.  I will give it a whirl this weekend with some actual wood to see how it works.



StevenAg03, Sorry for the slow reply to your posting/question...  So much going on at the moment...  I have a question for You about the Original/stock diffuser that came with your PB Austin XL, do you have that installed along with the SD HD at the same time??   I’m asking because I didn’t need to cut or make any mods to my Austin XL, since I was replacing the stock diffuser for the SmokeDaddy Heat Diffuser and my grill grates fit in my grill just fine.  The Flame Broiler main plate and slider does not have the same slope as before and the fit is snug now, but the grill grates fit in with no problems.  I had to be creative and place the SD HD a little off center to the right covering the fire pot.. Maybe a few inches to the right and that was it, everything fits.  I didn’t need to cut or modify the SD HD at all.  Since the Stock diffuser really wasn’t a heat diffuser, but just allowed for direct grilling, the Flame Broiler main plate was really acting as the heat diffuser.   If You were to use the SD Wood Burning HD without adding any wood to it, Your PB Austin XL would have rock solid temp control and more even heat distribution as you stated in your posting.   Now, when You add wood to the SD HD, everything changes for obvious reasons... You’re burning wood now which will create more heat.  I’ve found and it took a few cooks to figure it out is that you must  burn/smoke the wood at the lowest temps possible, like from Smoke mode or 200*-225* degrees in order to produce good smoke and to have the wood burn longer.  The higher the grills set temp is, the faster the wood will burn and your grills temps will soar out of control.  Adding a nice size water pan and pre soaking the wood really helps with the wood burn and temp control.   Burning wood sticks will burn longer and give you a more intense smoke flavor profile over using wood chunks..  Wood chunks will work also, but they won’t burn as long.  Since this is going to be your first try at using the SD HD, I would keep an eye on your grill and your grills temps, cover your flame broiler with heavy duty aluminum foil and follow the info steps I posted previously for long smoke burns.  Once You’ve done it a few times, it’s not that hard at all to control everything and the added wood flavor is really like having the best of both worlds.  Pellets and true wood smoke flavor.  Post back when you’re done with your first cook and let us know how everything worked out for you.  Good luck...


PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## StevenAg03

RCAlan said:


> StevenAg03, Sorry for the slow reply to your posting/question...  So much going on at the moment...  I have a question for You about the Original/stock diffuser that came with your PB Austin XL, do you have that installed along with the SD HD at the same time??   I’m asking because I didn’t need to cut or make any mods to my Austin XL, since I was replacing the stock diffuser for the SmokeDaddy Heat Diffuser and my grill grates fit in my grill just fine.  The Flame Broiler main plate and slider does not have the same slope as before and the fit is snug now, but the grill grates fit in with no problems.  I had to be creative and place the SD HD a little off center to the right covering the fire pot.. Maybe a few inches to the right and that was it, everything fits.  I didn’t need to cut or modify the SD HD at all.  Since the Stock diffuser really wasn’t a heat diffuser, but just allowed for direct grilling, the Flame Broiler main plate was really acting as the heat diffuser.   If You were to use the SD Wood Burning HD without adding any wood to it, Your PB Austin XL would have rock solid temp control and more even heat distribution as you stated in your posting.   Now, when You add wood to the SD HD, everything changes for obvious reasons... You’re burning wood now which will create more heat.  I’ve found and it took a few cooks to figure it out is that you must  burn/smoke the wood at the lowest temps possible, like from Smoke mode or 200*-225* degrees in order to produce good smoke and to have the wood burn longer.  The higher the grills set temp is, the faster the wood will burn and your grills temps will soar out of control.  Adding a nice size water pan and pre soaking the wood really helps with the wood burn and temp control.   Burning wood sticks will burn longer and give you a more intense smoke flavor profile over using wood chunks..  Wood chunks will work also, but they won’t burn as long.  Since this is going to be your first try at using the SD HD, I would keep an eye on your grill and your grills temps, cover your flame broiler with heavy duty aluminum foil and follow the info steps I posted previously for long smoke burns.  Once You’ve done it a few times, it’s not that hard at all to control everything and the added wood flavor is really like having the best of both worlds.  Pellets and true wood smoke flavor.  Post back when you’re done with your first cook and let us know how everything worked out for you.  Good luck...
> 
> 
> PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi




I assume you are referring to the paper thin, flat piece of tin, no, it is not in the smoker.  Basically, the only thing in the bottom of my smoker is the auger housing and SD HD. Not sure how long you have had your Austin XL and SD HD, but maybe some measurements have changed slightly.  Before I cut it, the distance between the bottom edge of the SD HD and the perforated section was nearly an inch.  I trimmed the sides back to the notch; maybe a hair more.  All in all, I am happy with the temperature stability so additional wood flavor would be a bonus.


Will report back once I actually get to use it.


----------



## RCAlan

StevenAg03 said:


> I assume you are referring to the paper thin, flat piece of tin, no, it is not in the smoker.  Basically, the only thing in the bottom of my smoker is the auger housing and SD HD. Not sure how long you have had your Austin XL and SD HD, but maybe some measurements have changed slightly.  Before I cut it, the distance between the bottom edge of the SD HD and the perforated section was nearly an inch.  I trimmed the sides back to the notch; maybe a hair more.  All in all, I am happy with the temperature stability so additional wood flavor would be a bonus.
> 
> 
> Will report back once I actually get to use it.



Yes I was...  It is pretty thin, but it works out ok for those who want to grill at high temps.  For better temp control and just burning pellets, the SD HD is great, but now you have the option of adding real wood to the mix which can take your bbq experience to a whole new level.  On a side note, If anyone has the SD HD and wants to bbq a chicken or a turkey, they shouldn’t add wood to it..  Just burn the pellets like normal.  The added wood smoke is that intense.  I was thinking for anyone considering  getting the SD HD, that they should reach out to SmokeDaddyinc.com by phone and tell them their grills brand and size...  I’m sure they can trim the base of the heat diffuser to fit any grill.  I figured with my size grill, I wouldn’t have a problem, but the fit is tight.  SmokeDaddy should perhaps trim about 1/2 to 3/4 inch from the base of the diffuser to get a better fit. Good luck on your cook tomorrow.

PB Austin XL in SoCal in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## StevenAg03

RCAlan said:


> Yes I was...  It is pretty thin, but it works out ok for those who want to grill at high temps.  For better temp control and just burning pellets, the SD HD is great, but now you have the option of adding real wood to the mix which can take your bbq experience to a whole new level.  On a side note, If anyone has the SD HD and wants to bbq a chicken or a turkey, they shouldn’t add wood to it..  Just burn the pellets like normal.  The added wood smoke is that intense.  I was thinking for anyone considering  getting the SD HD, that they should reach out to SmokeDaddyinc.com by phone and tell them their grills brand and size...  I’m sure they can trim the base of the heat diffuser to fit any grill.  I figured with my size grill, I wouldn’t have a problem, but the fit is tight.  SmokeDaddy should perhaps trim about 1/2 to 3/4 inch from the base of the diffuser to get a better fit. Good luck on your cook tomorrow.
> 
> PB Austin XL in SoCal in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi



Cooked a 2.5 lb chuck roast last night/this morning and it turned out pretty good with a healthy hickory flavor.  That being said, I made the mistake of changing too many variables in my ‘normal’ routine.  Things different:

-        SD HD with hickory splits
-        New Big Moe Cason Beef Rub
-        Chuck roast (never smoked one before)
-        Water pan
-        Meat on second shelf instead of first
-        Stable temps 200-220 vs swings of 220-275

Another thing that _could _ have contributed to the smoke flavor is that I included two smoke tubes with 100% hickory Cookin Pellets; though I have always done this.  I am going to cook another one next weekend identical, but without the hickory splits in the HD SD.  This way, I should be able to tell if it is worth the effort to add the wood to the SD HD.  In all honesty, it is kind of a chore to load it all up since I had to load all the pieces after the pit was up to temp. 

I was surprised at how long it took to finish the small chuck roast.  I put it on at about 9:30 last night and took it off 11:30 this morning; 14 hours in the smoker for a 2.5lb piece of meat.  I seemingly had multiple stalls which I am unsure if they are normal with a chuck roast or not.  I finally wrapped the thing at 180 and it quickly finished to 207-ish in an hour or so. 

I will re-iterate that I am happy with the SD HD given the stability in temps that it provides.


----------



## SlowmotionQue

I'm happy with this product so far on my Rec Tec Stampede as well, however I use it differently than you.

I use dry wood, chunks or logs, and set my temp  at 225* and leave it there.  I do not start out at a higher temp in an attempt to ignite the wood, and then drop the temp back down, as I have tried this method and the temps got out of control with flames coming from ether side beneath the drip pan.

Starting at 225 and just letting it ride, ignites the wood in due time and gives me a thin blue smoke after 10- 15 mins of holding at 225 before putting my food on.  Highest temps I'm seeing over a 5hr rib cook are 230*, and even then for only about 5-10 minutes before a return to 225*.

So to summarize, First , I load the Heavy D up with square logs or chunks.  Dry wood.   I don't bother to soak it.  I don't bother with a water pan.

Place the wood loaded HD back into the grill, put the foiled drip pan and grates back in.

Set my temp to 225*, let it come to temp, I'm using Cookinpellets Perfect mix, and proceed with placing food on the grates or in racks just as I normally would.

I feel that 225* allows the wood to ignite gradually and more controlled, at least in my grill, than other methods.  This gives me a thin blue smoke of about 3hrs, and in my case as I can check in on my temps from the app  if I feel the need to.   But so far, after just 3 cooks using it this way, I've gotten good results and without any wild temp spurts.   And yes, the results I've gotten are indistinguishable from my prior stick burner to my taste. 

YMMV.  But I do think that one of the biggest tricks to using this thing with wood in it, has already been pointed out.   Forget the instructions about starting out at high heat in an attempt to ignite the wood and then backing off.

Keeping the temps at 225 or less seems to get the best results.  At least for me.


----------



## RCAlan

SlowmotionQue said:


> I'm happy with this product so far on my Rec Tec Stampede as well, however I use it differently than you.
> 
> I use dry wood, chunks or logs, and set my temp  at 225* and leave it there.  I do not start out at a higher temp in an attempt to ignite the wood, and then drop the temp back down, as I have tried this method and the temps got out of control with flames coming from ether side beneath the drip pan.
> 
> Starting at 225 and just letting it ride, ignites the wood in due time and gives me a thin blue smoke after 10- 15 mins of holding at 225 before putting my food on.  Highest temps I'm seeing over a 5hr rib cook are 230*, and even then for only about 5-10 minutes before a return to 225*.
> 
> So to summarize, First , I load the Heavy D up with square logs or chunks.  Dry wood.   I don't bother to soak it.  I don't bother with a water pan.
> 
> Place the wood loaded HD back into the grill, put the foiled drip pan and grates back in.
> 
> Set my temp to 225*, let it come to temp, I'm using Cookinpellets Perfect mix, and proceed with placing food on the grates or in racks just as I normally would.
> 
> I feel that 225* allows the wood to ignite gradually and more controlled, at least in my grill, than other methods.  This gives me a thin blue smoke of about 3hrs, and in my case as I can check in on my temps from the app  if I feel the need to.   But so far, after just 3 cooks using it this way, I've gotten good results and without any wild temp spurts.   And yes, the results I've gotten are indistinguishable from my prior stick burner to my taste.
> 
> YMMV.  But I do think that one of the biggest tricks to using this thing with wood in it, has already been pointed out.   Forget the instructions about starting out at high heat in an attempt to ignite the wood and then backing off.
> 
> Keeping the temps at 225 or less seems to get the best results.  At least for me.



That’s great that You’re having good success with your SD HD Stick Burning Heat Diffuser..  I’m not sure if You’ve read all My postings in this thread, but I never said to set the grills temp on high to ignite the wood...  I said it’s best to start from the lowest temps possible, like Smoke Mode or 200*-225* degrees.  I also said that You don’t have to presoak your wood, that would be up to the End User to decide.  Each Brand of Pellet Grill is different and with mine, I get better Temp control using a water pan.  Is it necessary for all pellet grills to use a water pan?  No, but for added temp control, a water pan is very handy and helpful.  Not only with temp control, but a water pan also helps to tenderize tough cuts of meat also.  Just to not confuse the readers, I think we’re on the same page...  And everyone operates their Pellet Grills and cook on their pellet grills a little different, which can be a good thing. 

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## SlowmotionQue

Re reading my post, it would appear that I was referring to a comment that you had made, especially seeing as how I quoted your post.  That was my error.

I apologize for any confusion which may have taken root on my part.

It's actually Smoke Daddy themselves who recommend turning things up to high to ignite the wood.  I was merely pointing out that at least in my own case, this has been not only unnecessary, but counterproductive.

Again, my apologies if it appeared that I was attaching the "start out at high heat" position to you, as it clearly was not your position.

Furthermore, regarding soaking the wood and the water pan, again we are in agreement that grills are of course different and people cook differently.  My only intent was to point out that my method has thus far worked well , and that those who are willing to try it, might get similar results while eliminating a step here or there.

While I did not read every post in this thread, I did read a couple which centered around additional steps  described in  using this particular item and pointing at  those steps as being a drawback to the item itself.  I think that the word "tedious" was used in one post, and "monkeying" was used in the other.  Again, these were not your posts, but the comments of others, and comments which I was addressing in my above post and which I'm addressing now.

I was merely, in my post, attempting to reiterate that this item can, in fact,  be very simple to use, without any "tedium nor monkeying" and that personally I have had it yield great results in my particular case, with just ONE additional step beyond what I would normally do for a cook, that step being loading the item with wood.

Not saying that will work for everybody, just that it has worked for me.

I hope that clears it up.


----------



## SlowmotionQue

I have now done another two cooks, since the above first post, referring to my Friday cook and two previous cooks using the Heavy D.

I cooked again on Saturday evening, ribs again,  and Sunday, burgers.  Each  using the Heavy D diffuser in my RecTec Stampede.  What I describe in this post, is what  I have found, and the description is going to be specific to my particular Stampede.

I believe that the other poster, RCAlan is describing his experiences with the Pitt Boss Austin XL.

Anyway, the Saturday cook,  one rack of St Louis cut ribs as an experiment.  Just under a 5hr cook at 225 degrees.

Using Kingsford Hickory chunks from Home Depot on one side of the diffuser, and DSS Type Smoker Wood Chunks Competition Grade Pecan Jumbo Grilling Sticks 2"x2"x5" on the other side of the diffuser.  These splits are too short and too narrow to fill the entire chambers of the Heavy D.   Those are said to be  3.5x3.5 wide according to the video introducing it.  And the wood chambers are longer than 5 inches in length.  So my sticks were both narrow and short.

So I split another of the 2"x2"x5" sticks with a hatchet, so as to fill the baffle chamber on the one side,  thus using one and a half of the sticks, and topped off that chamber with a couple of the hickory chunks.  This resulted in a tight fit, but I could still get the covering pieces of the Heavy D over the ends of the wood chambers on both sides.

Chunks on one side, the DSS Type Smoker Wood sticks on the other topped off with a couple of chunks of the hickory.  This pretty much filled both chambers with all four end covers in place. Dry wood.  So I'm using Pecan and Hickory, and the pellets in the hopper are CookinPellets Perfect mix.

Put the Heavy D diffuser in place, the drip pan and the grates.  Set the Stampede to 225* and let it come up to temp.

Of note is that my Stampede's temp accuracy has been previously adjusted and matched up against my Thermoworks Smoke, which is accurate to plus or minus 1.8 degrees up to 248 degrees.  In short, I can trust the temp readings that my Stampede is giving me.

I put the ribs on inside of 10 minutes of hitting the 225 degree mark.    Thin, blue smoke was evident, as it has always been for each time that I have used the Heavy D.   But I cannot attribute all of the blue smoke to the wood in the Heavy D because I've noticed that the Perfect Mix pellets themselves give off blue smoke when they are first lit and for awhile afterwards especially at lower temperatures.

So some of the TBS was due to the pellets themselves, some due to the wood that I had loaded into the Heavy D.

During this nearly 5 hr cook, the rack of ribs in a Raichlen vertical rack, these came out perfect and with a smoke flavor reminiscent of, if not identical to what I have gotten off of a prior stick burner.

I never saw the temps get beyond 231 degrees, which with the PID controller on the RecTec, is a good deal of variation from what I have seen in the past.  Usually I see no more than 1-2 degrees variation over the same length cook unless I open the lid.

I have no idea of, and no way of telling the actual time during the cook at which  the wood in the Heavy D ignited or started giving off it's own smoke, or provided the bulk of the thin blue smoke that I see when using it.  However for this cook, I stopped seeing blue smoke at a little over 3hrs into the cook, same as the other times I have tried the Heavy D for smoking.

This brings me to another point.  I had no need of a water pan to help control temps.  Perhaps the PID controller made a difference in this regard.  I'm also glad that I don't have to use a water pan,  in that this would take up room on the cooking grates and add another step in the process.

So in summary, these are my experiences with the Heavy D in my RecTec Stampede.  It is extremely easy to use in my Stampede and gives me good result. YMMV.

I have now done multiple rib cooks with it and feel comfortable enough to do an overnight brisket cook with it which I plan for the upcoming weekend.  Personally I'm confident that my temps won't get out of hand if I use it in the manner in which I am using it.  But again, your results, comfort level, and  situation may be dramatically different.

Now for the downside that I saw.  That cook was Saturday.  Did burgers Sunday.  Cleaned the Stampede.  Emptied the ashes from the Heavy D and put it back in place.  This time empty as I would be doing the burgers at 425* and don't want wood igniting at such temps.

It took my Stampede longer than it usually does to get up to 425*.  This in nearly 60* weather, which isn't that cold.

Because the Heavy D is fabricated from a much thicker gauge steel than is the stock RecTec diffuser, I suspect heating this additional mass was the reason.

So my observations, using my Stampede, are that the Heavy D is a great tool for low and slow smoking.  However for grilling, having done wings, burgers, etc. using the stock and thinner lighter gauge steel  diffuser in my Stampede, I don't see it as offering me an advantage over my stock diffuser, and it is likely even a disadvantage.  At least in cooler weather.

Those are my experiences.  You may have different ones using your particular equipment.


----------



## SlowmotionQue

A little bit of an update and the results of another effort with the Heavy D done this morning.
5.75lb brisket started at 9:30AM.  Loaded both sides of the Heavy D with precut pecan blocks and hickory chunks and fired up the RecTec Stampede with the  Thermoworks Smoke  providing a pit probe to measure against the RecTec pit probe for demonstration purposes for this post, plus another meat probe to go with the two on the Stampede.

I loaded the Heavy D to the brim. Very little area inside of it had no wood.  Very few voids.

Fired up the Stampede to 225*.  This temp held steady throughout.   The grill's pit temps never hitting above 230* according to both the RecTec's pit probe and the Thermoworks Smoke.

The following pic was taken a few hrs into the cook, note the meat temperatures which indicate that this cook has been going on for a few hours,  and indicates that the Smoke's highest pit temp reached, 230* it's probe right alongside the RecTec pit probe.

I never saw above 227* again.








This brisket was wrapped in foil and beef broth after the bark set,  and then run for another few hrs until an internal temp of 205* was hit at all three probes.

The cook ended at 6:20PM with the brisket being tender to probing at multiple points.

This is the interesting part.   At the end of the cook, I removed the still hot grates and drip pan, disassembled the Heavy D to find still smoldering pieces of wood inside of it.











I had noticed blue smoke for the better part of 4hrs during this cook before I stopped seeing it.  But I was indeed surprised to find still smoldering pieces of wood inside the Heavy D some nearly 9hrs after the start of the cook.

The brisket came out as well as any I've done.  I'm very happy with it.  Just enough smoke, tender with good pull and great taste.

I'm convinced that the PID controller in my grill and starting out at 225 and keeping the temps there, likely played a role in my temps remaining stable with no water pans, no propping open the lid, etc.  What I'm really impressed with is the length of time that I got blue smoke, and the fact that I still had wood burning in the Heavy D on into the cook.

The following pic shows the Heavy D emptied at the end of the cook and the remaining embers.  I was using pliers and vice grips to lift it out of the hot grill so that these pics could be taken.  The pic also shows the size wood splits and chunks I was using for this cook.  These new pieces of wood and others will be used to fill it up again for the next cook.







Blocks as opposed to chunks definitely make a difference.  In my prior rib cooks with the Heavy D, I was using primarily chunks.  At the end of those 5hr cooks, I saw mostly ashes in the Heavy D where the chunks had been used.

These blocks seem to make a difference.  First time I used them was in my prior cook.

I'll be using this device for both my shorter rib cooks and my longer brisket and pulled pork cooks as opposed to my smoke tubes.  I think that it gives a cleaner smoke and offers the advantage of not taking up grill space.


----------



## SlowmotionQue

A few pics to show how I fill the Heavy D.























The blocks are at the bottom.  I topped it off with chunks of the right size that would top it off with minimal voids, using my hatchet to split or shave the chunks as necessary for a tight fit.

That's a good amount of wood, and I'm confident with it providing enough supplemental smoke for my cooks.  The cut logs are pecan, the chunks are Kingsford hickory.

It's now loaded and ready for the next smoke.  If I'm just grilling, burgers, wings, steaks at higher temperatures,  well then I'll go with my stock diffuser and perhaps one of my smoke tubes.

But if I'm smoking low and slow, this will be my go to device for supplemental smoke.  It's definitely a good tool to have in your arsenal for low and slow smoking if you're looking for more smoke and more of a stick burner type flavor  from your cooks in your pellet grill.

As an aside, the inner dimensions of the wood chambers on the Heavy D, as per my measurements today are 9in long x 3.5in x 3.5in.

Next wood splits I buy will be cut to these dimensions to minimize the jigsaw puzzle approach I have to take using the chunks and the smaller wood splits.

Dense blocks of hardwood, cut to the right dimensions would eliminate the need for the hatchet and would burn longer.

I feel it appropriate at this point to add to this post, and it applies to my other posts with regard to this product or any other products that I have discussed in prior postings, that I am not a sales person for any bbq company or bbq products of any type,  nor do I market products for anyone.  My writings are of my personal experiences only.


----------



## kstone113

SlowmotionQue said:


> A few pics to show how I fill the Heavy D.



Hey SlowmotionQue - Rec Tec Bull owner here....I just ordered the Heavy D and should be here today.  How are you getting those blocks?  Are those just ones that came in your bag of clunks or getting from somewhere else?  Thank you for all your explanation, details and pics.  

Ken


----------



## SlowmotionQue

kstone113 said:


> Hey SlowmotionQue - Rec Tec Bull owner here....I just ordered the Heavy D and should be here today.  How are you getting those blocks?  Are those just ones that came in your bag of clunks or getting from somewhere else?  Thank you for all your explanation, details and pics.
> 
> Ken



Ordered the blocks off eBay. 

They are a tad short. I think that I may have put the dimensions in one of the write ups that will allow you to just about fill the Heavy D with one log on each side. 

I’m going to get around to testing it by filling it and running it full of wood and  on Xtreme Smoke which is around 180* before taking it up to 225*

I hope to do that this weekend.


----------



## SlowmotionQue

Well, I think that I have used this device enough times, and on enough cooks, and with enough starting temperature variations and under enough climate conditions  to offer my own opinion on it.  At least an opinion on how it has worked, "overall" on my own Rec Tec Stampede.

My opinion is that this device causes variations in set temperature in my Rec Tec Stampede which are unacceptable to me.  I cannot give it an overall grade of more than a "C", and for me, that's not good enough.

Furthermore, propping the lid open in order to stabilize temperatures, is an unacceptable compromise to me.

Finally, I discovered today, in 80 degree weather, that even going so far as to completely opening the lid  in my Stampede, forget  about propping it open with a wood chunk,  that even this was not enough to bring the temps back to anywhere close to set temperature unless several minutes were allowed to elapse.  Upon which they tended to skyrocket again once the lid was closed.

Bottom line.  Had this been an overnight cook, I would have experience temps nearly 200* higher, possibly more,  than set temps after the wood ignited.

Even starting it at a temp of 180*, on Xtreme Smoke,  once temps were increased and the wood ultimately went into flames, there was no controlling the temps to anywhere near what they were set.  The PID controller, didn't stand a chance against active flames.  This, in my opinion, defeats the purpose of the PID controller altogether. It can allow for air and pellets.  But it can't allow for wood that is burning at it's own pace.  

I lifted open the lid on more than one occasion to see flames beneath my drip pan and licking along the sides of the pan.  I was more or less "grilling" these ribs as opposed to smoking them at one point the temps approaching 400*. after being set on 215.

Anyway, a few pics:

Things started out mildly enough.  I bought some Kingsford split hickory logs and cut them to size to fit the Heavy D, not much unlike how I've done in cooks  using the device prior.






















Then put the Heavy D in place and started out on Xtreme Smoke in the Rec Tec Stampede.  Right away the temps went from 180 up to 215*. And so I decided to set the temps at 225* and let it ride.







The temps continued to climb.  Despite all efforts.  Soon 225* had been exceeded and a forward push to 255 was underway.

I had been running my Kamado Joe with the Joetisserie for a rotisserie chicken alongside my Stampede and using some of the hickory chunks in it as well.
























By the time this chicken was done and I had cut it up, the temps in the Rec Tec Stampede with the Heavy D had gone off the chain, on into the 300* range from a 225* set point.  I propped open the lid, but really all this does is allow more air to get to the lit firewood more so than it lets heat out.

About 3hrs in, I had seen enough.   With the flames, my concern at this point was possible ignition of the pellets in the hopper.

I removed the Joetisserie from my Kamado Joe and placed in it's grates. Removed the ribs from the Stampede foiled  and finished them on the Kamado Joe.

























Final Impressions:

Well, the ribs turned out great.  But that is more testament to my own experience and immediate recognition that things were getting out of control temperature wise, and none of my efforts were reigning them in.

I have enough cooks under my belt  with this device to form *my own* opinion on this device and it's reliable usefulness in my Rec Tec Stampede.

I have concluded after multiple cooks, some with minimal if any temperature influence, others with significant temperature influence,  that for myself, it is too unpredictable in it's influence on temperature to allow me to fully trust it.

Your opinion may vary.

Good luck.


----------



## kstone113

SlowmotionQue said:


> Ordered the blocks off eBay.
> 
> They are a tad short. I think that I may have put the dimensions in one of the write ups that will allow you to just about fill the Heavy D with one log on each side.
> 
> I’m going to get around to testing it by filling it and running it full of wood and  on Xtreme Smoke which is around 180* before taking it up to 225*
> 
> I hope to do that this weekend.


Thanks, I'm going to look into those.  Do you think those mini logs are better than using multiple chunks?  I can get chunks from big box stores near me.  

So about your ribs....the first time I tried the heavy D I had at 180 for awhile to keep the temp down because it spiked but when I got home, I saw no smoke coming out of the smoke stack but saw some smoke coming from the hopper.  Since the fan goes off and on when on Xtreme smoke, that isn't good(in my opinion) for the heavy D.  So I won't recommend Xtreme smoke when using the heavy D.  Most I've heard just set at 225 and let it ride.

My second cook was just turkey burgers and I put a few(didn't fill it up) hickory chunks in the heavy D.  I did soak them for maybe 15 minutes(not long) and set at 225.  The highest the temp got was 236 which isn't bad at all and the PID did correct over time back to 225.  Opening the lid won't work with a PID because then it will go up because of that.  NOt sure if you have noticed but if I leave my lip open for awhile(for whatever reason), the PID will shoot the temp above the set-point but go back down.  I believe(even if cracked), this is probably what happened with you.  

Most I've talked to don't soak their wood in water and said it has been fine.  I am not sure how I feel with only 2 cooks with the Heavy D under my belt.  I don't see any harm in soaking water for a bit.  To me, I am ok with the temp spiking 10 to 15 degrees temporarily.  

I'll be doing ribs for the 4th of July but hope to do a test run before that with the heavy D.  I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## SlowmotionQue

kstone113 said:


> Thanks, I'm going to look into those.  Do you think those mini logs are better than using multiple chunks?  I can get chunks from big box stores near me.



No.  They aren't.  See my last post.  If you are going to use the Smokedaddy Heavy D and want to use "logs", well then a bag of those Kingsford logs, a measure to about 8 inches, a  bucksaw and hatchet will get you the size splits you want.

You can also use the chunks.  But it's more of a jigsaw puzzle type effect to fill the chambers with those chunks leaving as few voids as you can.



kstone113 said:


> So about your ribs....the first time I tried the heavy D I had at 180 for awhile to keep the temp down because it spiked but when I got home, I saw no smoke coming out of the smoke stack but saw some smoke coming from the hopper.



That's not good.



kstone113 said:


> Since the fan goes off and on when on Xtreme smoke, that isn't good(in my opinion) for the heavy D.



I agree. 



kstone113 said:


> So I won't recommend Xtreme smoke when using the heavy D.  Most I've heard just set at 225 and let it ride.



You'll also hear some say fire it up to a temp higher than that in an effort to ignite the wood, and then back off the temps.

I did not have good results going about it this way.



kstone113 said:


> My second cook was just turkey burgers and I put a few(didn't fill it up) hickory chunks in the heavy D.  I did soak them for maybe 15 minutes(not long) and set at 225.  The highest the temp got was 236 which isn't bad at all and the PID did correct over time back to 225.  Opening the lid won't work with a PID because then it will go up because of that.  NOt sure if you have noticed but if I leave my lip open for awhile(for whatever reason), the PID will shoot the temp above the set-point but go back down.  I believe(even if cracked), this is probably what happened with you.



The bottom line for me is this.

I bought a Rec Tec with the PID controller for consistency.  I feel that consistency will give me repeatable result.   In my cooks, the biggest problem I had with my other cookers was temperature consistency.  I could repeat recipes, repeat ingredients, repeat measurements, but I couldn't repeat temperatures.  Could not make them consistent.

It was the only variable.  And so for me, and again I emphasize "for me", to "reintroduce it" after spending the money, doing the research, and making the effort to  flat out eliminate it,  makes no sense.

In my mind, and I have done over a dozen cooks with the Heavy D,  and so I am satisfied that personally I have seen enough, this item simply does not offer me what I want in the way of "consistency".

And that's the whole reason why I bought a pellet grill with a PID controller in it in the first place.

I've had good cooks with it in terms of temperature consistency, and I've had cooks where the temps were difficult to reign in.

I have thus far, been unable to tell which methods, starting methods or otherwise,  will result in a "good" situation by which my temps will remain stable.

For this reason, my inability to "predict" just what will give me a consistent temperature with this device, I have elected to retire it from my arsenal.

I may use it as a back up to my stock  Rec Tec diffuser.  But it will not be loaded with wood.  In my mind, this was a good idea, but for me, and I emphasize the "for me" in that statement,  it simply doesn't work predictably enough for me to rely on it.

For the money I paid, I shouldn't have to prop a rock or a block of wood over my grill's lid or door, in order to make it behave as it should.

And so to me,  and again just me, this device defeats the purpose of owning a dead on solid temperature holding pellet grill.



kstone113 said:


> Most I've talked to don't soak their wood in water and said it has been fine.  I am not sure how I feel with only 2 cooks with the Heavy D under my belt.  I don't see any harm in soaking water for a bit.  To me, I am ok with the temp spiking 10 to 15 degrees temporarily.



Well I have around a dozen cooks with it.  Soaking your wood I'm asking myself, why that would be a good idea, and I'm struggling with an answer.

Eventually, over a long cook, that wood is going to dry out, and ignite.  And when it does, the PID controller is going to struggle to maintain set temp. 



kstone113 said:


> I'll be doing ribs for the 4th of July but hope to do a test run before that with the heavy D.  I'll let you know how it goes.



Good luck kstone113


----------



## sweetride95

Moral of the story, buy a badass grill and run as its engineers have designed it.
Unless you're adding a PID to an average traeger.


----------



## SlowmotionQue

sweetride95 said:


> Moral of the story, buy a badass grill and run as its engineers have designed it.
> Unless you're adding a PID to an average traeger.



Yes, I believe that you’re right.

At the end of the day, my belief is that this device can and has altered the normal function of my particular grill to the point that the PID algorithm may or may not be able to adequately maintain stable temperatures.

It is, after all, dealing with a source of combustion, those wood logs, which are not under it’s control.

So it’s back to Xtreme Smoke. Or my smoke tube. Or possibly both. I’ve had no temperature weirdness with my smoke tube as I’m careful to keep it away from the temp probe.


----------



## kstone113

Perhaps guys....I see it the other way.  This device adds some real wood flavor(which to me, has a different taste - thus far - with my smoking thus far).  The temp spikes thus far haven't been anything more than when I leave the door open for an extended period of time so I'm ok with that and the PID auto-correcting itself over time.  To me, that's what the PID should do and does.  So while I only have a few cook under my belt with the heavy D, I've happy.  I have learned though that keeping the Heavy D in will not allow my Bull to get to max temps.  I used t be able to get to 600 and with the Heavy D in, I could only get to 536.  So from now on when just grilling and not using any extra wood, I will just take the heavy D out and save it for long smoke cooks like Ribs and brisket and such.  I may try it with wood sometime with high temps but not sure if that is a great idea because it will most definitely start a fire.  

SlowmotionQue - best of luck to you.  You have the right grill if you want consistency....anytime you do an add-on like the Heavy D, you have to expect things to not work as designed but the whole prop open the door trick would never work for a Rec Tec because of the PID controller would just make it work hard and raise the temp.


----------



## SlowmotionQue

kstone113 said:


> Perhaps guys....I see it the other way.  This device adds some real wood flavor(which to me, has a different taste - thus far - with my smoking thus far).  The temp spikes thus far haven't been anything more than when I leave the door open for an extended period of time so I'm ok with that and the PID auto-correcting itself over time.  To me, that's what the PID should do and does.  So while I only have a few cook under my belt with the heavy D, I've happy.  I have learned though that keeping the Heavy D in will not allow my Bull to get to max temps.  I used t be able to get to 600 and with the Heavy D in, I could only get to 536.  So from now on when just grilling and not using any extra wood, I will just take the heavy D out and save it for long smoke cooks like Ribs and brisket and such.  I may try it with wood sometime with high temps but not sure if that is a great idea because it will most definitely start a fire.
> 
> SlowmotionQue - best of luck to you.  You have the right grill if you want consistency....anytime you do an add-on like the Heavy D, you have to expect things to not work as designed but the whole prop open the door trick would never work for a Rec Tec because of the PID controller would just make it work hard and raise the temp.



And best of luck to you as well kstone.  But seriously, I'm trying to take as much of the "luck" out of this as I can.

Of course, already, you are seeing that the Heavy D is causing your Bull to not works as well as it should were it stock, in that your Bull is hitting a lower top temperature with it, than it can without it. 

That's robbing you of some of your grill's capability right there.  Even while it's empty and contains no wood. Likely on account of it being made of such a heavy gauge steel which has to take some time and effort to heat up itself.

My best prediction, is that you may, or actually will, discover up the road, that whatever it is offering you in "taste" in smoking efforts, is offset, or more than offset in what it will end up costing you in terms of temperature control.

If I had wanted a pellet grill which ran with temps jumping all over the place, I would have bought a Traeger, a Pit Boss or a GMG.

When you eventually get sick of not being able to tell if your temps are going to get out of control or not, and no better than someone running a $300.00 Pit Boss or a Traeger  in your  PID controlled pellet grill, you'll end up pulling it from your lineup too.  Despite any taste advantage, perceived or otherwise,  it gives you.

I give you another half dozen  to one dozen long cooks, brisket length or good sized pork shoulder length cooks, I'm talking 12 hrs plus,  before you start considering, if not outright deciding, to pull it from the rotation entirely.

Already you've pulled it from your everyday pellet grilling duties.



kstone113 said:


> "...So from now on when just grilling and not using any extra wood, *I will just take the heavy D out* and save it for long smoke cooks like Ribs and brisket and such...."



Yep.

And then the time will come around when you conclude that it is too unpredictable to even leave for your "long smoke cooks like Ribs and brisket and such"

Well, ribs you might get some use out of it as ribs are "short" cooks compared to brisket.



kstone113 said:


> .... The temp spikes thus far haven't been anything more than when I leave the door open for an extended period of time so I'm ok with that and the PID auto-correcting itself over time.  To me, that's what the PID should do and does.



Eventually the Heavy D will surpass your PID controller's ability to correct cooking chamber temperatures.

Look at it this way, the PID controller can slow the rate at which pellets make it into the burn pot and the airflow and hence control chamber temperatures.

But what if.....what if ...you were to shut the grill off completely and just allow a fully loaded Smoke Daddy Heavy D burn inside of it, beneath your grease pan?

How hot do you think that the grill would eventually get, even if it were turned off completely with the wood in the Heavy D either completely or partially in flames?

In such a circumstance, it would certainly get hotter than any temp at which you would normally smoke meat.  And you would have a hell of a time getting it down without opening the lid and either leaving it open until the wood burned out, or periodically opening it to let heat out.

On a side note, with that flame in there and your Bull's center located auger leading from a 40lb hopper, at what point will you start to consider the possibility of burn back?

But my point is, eventually it is possibly going  to take your PID controller and it's ability to control chamber temperatures, completely out of the picture.

Please respond to this post when you discover this.  Like I say, my prediction is that it won't take you too much longer to experience just what I describe above.


----------



## mike243

IMO if I have to use this product to get the amount of smoke I want this aint the smoker for me, I would be better off using my electric smoker with the wood chunks or my propane smoker


----------



## SlowmotionQue

mike243 said:


> IMO if I have to use this product to get the amount of smoke I want this aint the smoker for me, I would be better off using my electric smoker with the wood chunks or my propane smoker



A smoke tube with your Xtreme smoke setting, or whatever it may be called with your particular grill will possibly get you close to what this device will give you.  And without the hassle of potential runaway temps.

I say that because if/when the wood in it is aflame, it's not giving off much smoke anyway.  But it is giving off plenty of heat.


----------



## mike243

A smoke tube is as far as I will go to add xtra, they are $20 at Walmart and work well. I bought 1 last year qand don't always use it


----------



## kstone113

I did some ribs over the weekend and thought I would update you all.  So I used apple and cherry chunks in my heavy D.  I decided to soak in water for maybe 30 minutes or so.  Eventually when the wood in the heavy D did start smoking(which seems to delay it an hour or so b/c of soaking), my temp did spike from 225 all the way up to 300 however I decided to not touch anything and see if the PID controller would do its thing and correct the spike.  It did...it took maybe 30 minutes or so but eventually made its way back to 225.  While I don't like the huge spike, I do like how it self corrected and no doubt the wood gave ribs an amazing flavor.  

Next time I may not soak the chunks, but not sure.  Going to talk with a few people on the Rec Tec facebook pages about what exactly others have done.  I won't say a ton of people use it but a decent amount of people use it and like it like me.  

While I do plan to take out when doing any high temp cooking, I haven't taken it out since putting the heavy D in expect for reloading wood.  

I did get a pellet tube but I haven't used it yet.  Most I've talked to said you don't get a ton of smoke flavor from them even though I still plan to use at some point.  I just need to get a torch for it.  

@Slowsmokeque - I think my perspective plays into why I like the heavy D and while I will continue to use it.  I come from using a propane vertical smoker.  Just a good entry level smoker with big capacity however the temp control, not so great.  With winds, I could see 100 degree temp swings or more.  When I would do overnight cooks, I had alarms not only for internal temps but also a high and low bbq temp.  I didn't care as long as it would stay above like 350 because sometimes I would get flame up from the wood catching fire but usually like to keep the temp around 250.  But case in point, I was using real wood before my pellet smoker.  I don't think many would disagree that wood smoke has a stronger taste than pellet smoke.  So since I was used to temp swings from my previous smoker, a temporary spike doesn't bother me.  I will admit, when I first got my propane vertical smoker, I used to stress about temp and drove myself crazy.  When I just let go and made sure the temp swings weren't too crazy, all ended up being fine and made great bbq.  With Rec Tec's PID controller, I am seeing what temp control does and does make a difference.  

All this said, I don't think and agree that the heavy D is not for all.  If say someone came from a Traeger, Pit Boss, etc, then I am sure for most, the smoke produced would be fine since those would be used to that smoke.  Just like if someone(perhaps this is your background) who had an electric smoker(cheap but keeps temp good) would also find a big spike not acceptable.  I think it just depends on perspective.  I will top this all off by saying if I had to prop over my door to use this device,  I won't bother because then it won't be a non baby sitting type of deal.  With Rec Tec and even with the Heavy D, it ran like a champ and produced some amazing ribs!


----------



## kstone113

Appears from chatting with someone I know, using chunks(not sure how much the soaked part changes things) and not mini logs was why I had such a huge temp spike.  The person I talked to said he started using mini logs, he only sees a 10 degree spike which is less than you'd see if you left the door open for 5 minutes....I know Slowsmokeque above laid out a good process for the mini logs - thank you for all the details above.


----------



## RCAlan

kstone113 said:


> I did some ribs over the weekend and thought I would update you all.  So I used apple and cherry chunks in my heavy D.  I decided to soak in water for maybe 30 minutes or so.  Eventually when the wood in the heavy D did start smoking(which seems to delay it an hour or so b/c of soaking), my temp did spike from 225 all the way up to 300 however I decided to not touch anything and see if the PID controller would do its thing and correct the spike.  It did...it took maybe 30 minutes or so but eventually made its way back to 225.  While I don't like the huge spike, I do like how it self corrected and no doubt the wood gave ribs an amazing flavor.
> 
> Next time I may not soak the chunks, but not sure.  Going to talk with a few people on the Rec Tec facebook pages about what exactly others have done.  I won't say a ton of people use it but a decent amount of people use it and like it like me.
> 
> While I do plan to take out when doing any high temp cooking, I haven't taken it out since putting the heavy D in expect for reloading wood.
> 
> I did get a pellet tube but I haven't used it yet.  Most I've talked to said you don't get a ton of smoke flavor from them even though I still plan to use at some point.  I just need to get a torch for it.
> 
> @Slowsmokeque - I think my perspective plays into why I like the heavy D and while I will continue to use it.  I come from using a propane vertical smoker.  Just a good entry level smoker with big capacity however the temp control, not so great.  With winds, I could see 100 degree temp swings or more.  When I would do overnight cooks, I had alarms not only for internal temps but also a high and low bbq temp.  I didn't care as long as it would stay above like 350 because sometimes I would get flame up from the wood catching fire but usually like to keep the temp around 250.  But case in point, I was using real wood before my pellet smoker.  I don't think many would disagree that wood smoke has a stronger taste than pellet smoke.  So since I was used to temp swings from my previous smoker, a temporary spike doesn't bother me.  I will admit, when I first got my propane vertical smoker, I used to stress about temp and drove myself crazy.  When I just let go and made sure the temp swings weren't too crazy, all ended up being fine and made great bbq.  With Rec Tec's PID controller, I am seeing what temp control does and does make a difference.
> 
> All this said, I don't think and agree that the heavy D is not for all.  If say someone came from a Traeger, Pit Boss, etc, then I am sure for most, the smoke produced would be fine since those would be used to that smoke.  Just like if someone(perhaps this is your background) who had an electric smoker(cheap but keeps temp good) would also find a big spike not acceptable.  I think it just depends on perspective.  I will top this all off by saying if I had to prop over my door to use this device,  I won't bother because then it won't be a non baby sitting type of deal.  With Rec Tec and even with the Heavy D, it ran like a champ and produced some amazing ribs!



I’ve posted this helpful tip a while back along with soaking the wood chunks and splits for 15-30 mins. is to add a decent size water pan to your Pellet Grill.  Adding a water pan can make a huge difference in temperature control while using the SD HD Stick Burning Heat Diffuser...  My PB Austin XL is a Non PID Pellet Grill and many End Users would complain of temp swings...  I never had issues, one, because I always preheat my grill and two, I use a water pan on every cook on my pellet grill.  Knowing that the SD HD burns real wood in real time, I had to figure out how to best add this add-on to my Pellet Grill, knowing the extra heat it would produce could cause temp issues.  I wanted that real wood flavor I’ve grown to enjoy for over 50 years, so adding a water pan was no big deal.  I’ve always said Pellet Grills are not for everyone and this SD HD is not for everyone either.  I don’t consider using a Water Pan as extra work and I’ve been using mine in my grill non stop since last year.  For those Pellet Grill Owners that can only live with a 5*-10* degree temp swing in your pellet grills, this device is not for you.  For those that don’t believe in adding a water pan to your grill, this device may not be for you...  Is extra smoke for everybody??  No and this device is not for them.  For those who comment on why this device is bad and does not work, without ever using it for yourself shows their complete ignorance...  But for those Pit Masters that want to add that little extra to their game and add that nice extra smoke profile to their cooks that many Pellet Owners truly miss, the SD HD can be a valid option.  Burning extra pellets for smoke is not the same as burning real wood and the flavor profile that only real wood can produce.  Not only is the SD HD a true heat diffuser, but for those who miss that real wood smoke flavor, this can be a game changer.  Some People like to keep things simple and the Pellet Grill was a great investment...  Set it and Forget it-KISS- “Keep it Simple Stupid” bbqing and that’s fine.. Oh, but you still have to keep the fire pot clean of ash, oh and preheat the grill and oh do I have to read and follow the instructions, Do I have to do the initial burn off of oil before my first cook??  smh... Having said all that, it’s easy to see why Pellet Grills are not for everyone and adding a device like the SD HD is not for everyone...  But for those that truly enjoy real wood smoke flavor on their Que and don’t mind a few easy extra steps to get there, the SD HD Wood Burning Heat Diffuser just may be the ticket.. Just Start Low and Slow, pre soak the wood for a few mins and Always add a decent size water pan with water or whatever flavor you would like to add like Apple Juice, that’s it. This entire thread has some good info and is a good read.  Kstone113, keep posting your results and Enjoy..

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## kstone113

RCAlan said:


> I’ve posted this helpful tip a while back along with soaking the wood chunks and splits for 15-30 mins. is to add a decent size water pan to your Pellet Grill.  Adding a water pan can make a huge difference in temperature control while using the SD HD Stick Burning Heat Diffuser...  My PB Austin XL is a Non PID Pellet Grill and many End Users would complain of temp swings...  I never had issues, one, because I always preheat my grill and two, I use a water pan on every cook on my pellet grill.  Knowing that the SD HD burns real wood in real time, I had to figure out how to best add this add-on to my Pellet Grill, knowing the extra heat it would produce could cause temp issues.  I wanted that real wood flavor I’ve grown to enjoy for over 50 years, so adding a water pan was no big deal.  I’ve always said Pellet Grills are not for everyone and this SD HD is not for everyone either.  I don’t consider using a Water Pan as extra work and I’ve been using mine in my grill non stop since last year.  For those Pellet Grill Owners that can only live with a 5*-10* degree temp swing in your pellet grills, this device is not for you.  For those that don’t believe in adding a water pan to your grill, this device may not be for you...  Is extra smoke for everybody??  No and this device is not for them.  For those who comment on why this device is bad and does not work, without ever using it for yourself shows their complete ignorance...  But for those Pit Masters that want to add that little extra to their game and add that nice extra smoke profile to their cooks that many Pellet Owners truly miss, the SD HD can be a valid option.  Burning extra pellets for smoke is not the same as burning real wood and the flavor profile that only real wood can produce.  Not only is the SD HD a true heat diffuser, but for those who miss that real wood smoke flavor, this can be a game changer.  Some People like to keep things simple and the Pellet Grill was a great investment...  Set it and Forget it-KISS- “Keep it Simple Stupid” bbqing and that’s fine.. Oh, but you still have to keep the fire pot clean of ash, oh and preheat the grill and oh do I have to read and follow the instructions, Do I have to do the initial burn off of oil before my first cook??  smh... Having said all that, it’s easy to see why Pellet Grills are not for everyone and adding a device like the SD HD is not for everyone...  But for those that truly enjoy real wood smoke flavor on their Que and don’t mind a few easy extra steps to get there, the SD HD Wood Burning Heat Diffuser just may be the ticket.. Just Start Low and Slow, pre soak the wood for a few mins and Always add a decent size water pan with water or whatever flavor you would like to add like Apple Juice, that’s it. This entire thread has some good info and is a good read.  Kstone113, keep posting your results and Enjoy..
> 
> PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi



Thanks man, I agree with you 100%.  I am going to keep messing with how I load the SD HD but definitely appears I need to switch to mini logs talking to others.  I may try the water pan but I know hardly any Rec Tec guys use a water plan.  You have a pit boss so I believe that's not a PID so thus the water plan can help regulate the temp.  I Don't know(may have to test it) if adding a water pan this past weekend would of avoided that big of a spike or not.  I'm not confident it would of avoided the big temp spike.


----------



## SlowmotionQue

kstone113 said:


> Appears from chatting with someone I know, using chunks(not sure how much the soaked part changes things) and not mini logs was why I had such a huge temp spike.  The person I talked to said he started using mini logs, he only sees a 10 degree spike which is less than you'd see if you left the door open for 5 minutes....I know Slowsmokeque above laid out a good process for the mini logs - thank you for all the details above.



The last cook I did with it I used split mini logs although not perfectly square ones.

Of note, if you want split logs that will very closely fit the HD, leaving say 1/4 inch clearance, it appears to me that, and from my own token research on finding wood logs for bbq,  you’ll have to order them custom cut. And those are not cheap.

The ones I pointed you to on eBay are I believe 2.5x2.5 and they’re about 3 inches short in length of filling the chamber.

The point though is that I left as few areas devoid of wood as possible. And the ones which were free air spaces, were very small.

But the bottom line for me is, this item is not “set it and forget it”. At least not consistently anyway.

In my own experience, I’ve found it to be extra work, make no mistake about it. And depending upon factors unknown to me at this time, and after several cooks with it, I also found it to be extra headaches in terms of temperature control.  It has thus far been impossible for me to predict when I’d have no temp issues and when I would, when using it

Really, at least to me,  it’s common sense.

It burns wood. Typically hardwoods like hickory, which burn hot and often times produce flames.

It’s heavy gauge metal and the SD HD itself gets extremely hot.

So since it’s burning, and as a result, cannot help but generate more heat inside the cooking chamber, it then becomes a matter of either living with elevated temps and spikes, or hoping that my PID controller, and I have such an equipped grill, can compensate for the additional heat.

When it can, then I was fine.

However if or when in those situations where it couldn’t, well then I found that I might not be.

One of my own lesser fears, but fears nonetheless, is in the safety of the item and whether or not it could create a burnback situation into the hopper,  in the middle of a late night or overnight, unattended cook.



kstone113 said:


> So about your ribs....the first time I tried the heavy D I had at 180 for awhile to keep the temp down because it spiked *but when I got home*, *I saw no smoke coming out of the smoke stack but saw some smoke coming from the hopper*.



Smoke coming from  a Rec Tec Bull's 40lb capacity hopper?  I don't like the sound of this at all.  I'm glad that all that happened here was just "smoke".

Or even a cook where the owner is present.

Should that happen, where does the liability lie?

I can just see a grill manufacturer denying responsibility in such a case.

The post describing smoke coming from a Rec Tec Bull's pellet hopper, was disturbing to me.  A Rec Tec Bull, holds 40lbs of pellets.  I don't see anything promising about smoke coming from a 40lb stash of sawdust pellets.  This time the owner didn't suffer a mishap.  What about next time?

You may have seen a max temp of 300* for 30 minutes, which would be unacceptable to me,  I understand if it’s ok with you though, however next time, you’re liable to be looking at 400* when you set it for 225*

In a pellet grill, that’s a deal breaker for me.

A water pan is unacceptable to me as well. It takes up valuable grill cooking space.


----------



## RCAlan

kstone113 said:


> Thanks man, I agree with you 100%.  I am going to keep messing with how I load the SD HD but definitely appears I need to switch to mini logs talking to others.  I may try the water pan but I know hardly any Rec Tec guys use a water plan.  You have a pit boss so I believe that's not a PID so thus the water plan can help regulate the temp.  I Don't know(may have to test it) if adding a water pan this past weekend would of avoided that big of a spike or not.  I'm not confident it would of avoided the big temp spike.



Kstone113, Here’s a good read about water pans and bbq grills...  https://www.cooksillustrated.com/how_tos/6656-why-use-a-water-pan-in-your-grill
Water boils at 212* degrees, the amount/volume of water is key along with the aluminum itself will help in temp control.  Will the water pan make everything perfect, no, but it will make a huge difference.  It could be the difference of having a manageable cook, to having one that is out of control.  Remember to start Your cook Low and Slow, like at 200* degrees and if you notice the temps rising to high, drop your grill down to Smoke Mode...  Give it a shot and post back if the water pan does help in controlling your PID Controlled Pellet Grills temp from the increased heat caused by the wood.  You can also try using less wood in the SD HD and see if that helps.  I’m sure after a few more cooks, You’ll have everything figured out for the better...  Funny, I always thought Wood was what made real bbq, Bbq...  And You have to burn Wood to get the job done.  Right?   I know some grills may have space limitations and the volume of what’s being cooked may be more important for them.  Looking forward to see Your results on your next cook.

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## SlowmotionQue

As the owner of two Weber Smokey Mountains, an 18in and a 22in, I know very well the value of a water pan inside of a smoker.  I also know the benefits of a cooker designed for a water pan, vs one sacrificing grill space for a water pan.

However I also recognize that in this hobby of ours, virtually everything is a compromise.  It comes down to what you are willing to put up with.  What you're willing to give up.

Each person will, of course, have to decide that for themselves.

However I am not about to sacrifice grill space for the purposes of  essentially "heating up water" that I'm going to "pour out" at the end of the cook.  And  performing this act, all in the hopes that I can use an aftermarket device without my temps getting out of control.

I could put another pork shoulder, or brisket flat on in the same grill space that I'm wasting to heat up water.

I'd no more do that,  than prop open the lid on my grill with a rock or block of wood in order to do same.

Now some may make that compromise.  But many won't.  I won't.  Not in a grill that I paid for so that I would NOT have to worry about temperature swings.

If I want to worry about temp swings, and all  for the sake of getting "better smoke flavor", well then I'll use one of my WSMs, fill it's water pan,  and tend fire and get smoke flavor results  which would likely surpass those of my pellet grill with a SD HD in it.

If I'm not going to use a "set it and forget it" device,  and I'm going to have to babysit, witness potentially wild temperature swings or temperature swings much broader than my PID controlled pellet grill,  and on top of that,  use water to try and control temps,  well then why wouldn't I just use a WSM which is considerably cheaper than my pellet grill and gives world renown, contest winning,  "smoke flavor"?

How many BBQ contests has  a pellet grill with the SD HD  in it won?  If I want to babysit and/or make compromises in the name of getting "smoke flavor", then I'll do as I describe above.

I'm saying, if you are reading this, and you are the kind of person who won't make the potential compromises that I refer to above, water pans taking up grill space, lids propped open, unpredictable temperature swings, in the quest for "more smoke",  well then you might want to do as much research as possible on any aftermarket items out there for your grill.

As an aside, has anyone in here had the misfortune of accidentally spilling a pan of water inside of a hot and running pellet grill?

How many want to risk it?  I've never had it happen and never will.  But I'd bet that it makes a mess.  Wet pellets in the burn pot and around the auger?   I'm thinking that would make a mess that I'm not willing to risk for the sake of "more smoke flavor".  I bought a PID controlled grill so that I wouldn't have to use a water pan.

Finally, when it comes to keeping the fire pot clean of ash, I consider that routine maintenance.  You have to remove the ash from any charcoal grill too.

Preheating a grill, no, I don't consider that an "extra step" either.   I preheat my oven.

I  also do not have to read my grill's instructions, every time I use it.   Nor do I have to burn off manufacturer's oils or coatings prior to each use.

However I do consider the use of the SD HD an extra step.  And I'm not one who is just talking.  I've used it and have the pics from multiple posts in here to prove it.

And it is from that standpoint that I'll say this.  If you're considering this device, or really any aftermarket device intended to give you more smoke,  do your homework and know the pros and cons.


----------



## kstone113

HeyRCAlan - thanks for the info.  From the article though, that is geared more towards stick burners.  In my vertical propane smoker, it came with a big water chamber which i would use.  I usually put beer or something in there but from talking with some in a facebook group(smoke hollow), a bunch stopped using it and put play sand in there.  I did that and didn't look back.  BBQ came out the same if not better b/c the sand would help keep temps more steady.  When I used water/beer or whatever, I would have the temps stay low with water and then run and out jump up.  

Most will say you don't need a water pan in a pellet grill however all that being said, I will try it.   I don't like the idea of losing real estate in the grill though so it won't be my first or even second option.  

I'll keep playing with it all and figure out what is best.  I definitely won't be soaking next time as someone I know shared a link on soaking wood.  
https://amazingribs.com/more-techni...Ver63CkpxvSQ_LINJdh3vj9JhHnXI1EVI6Cn7DI-ls8VM

Smoke on!


----------



## SlowmotionQue

kstone113 said:


> HeyRCAlan - thanks for the info.  From the article though, that is geared more towards stick burners.  In my vertical propane smoker, it came with a big water chamber which i would use.  I usually put beer or something in there but from talking with some in a facebook group(smoke hollow), a bunch stopped using it and put play sand in there.  I did that and didn't look back.  BBQ came out the same if not better b/c the sand would help keep temps more steady.  When I used water/beer or whatever, I would have the temps stay low with water and then run and out jump up.
> 
> Most will say you don't need a water pan in a pellet grill however all that being said, I will try it.   I don't like the idea of losing real estate in the grill though so it won't be my first or even second option.
> 
> I'll keep playing with it all and figure out what is best.  I definitely won't be soaking next time as someone I know shared a link on soaking wood.
> https://amazingribs.com/more-techni...Ver63CkpxvSQ_LINJdh3vj9JhHnXI1EVI6Cn7DI-ls8VM
> 
> Smoke on!



If memory serves me, that article on the myth of soaking wood chips and chunks has been on the Amazing Ribs site for awhile now.

It’s an excellent read.

But like I said earlier, some of this to me is common sense.

If water were effective at rapidly penetrating wood, then the practice of log driving cut timber down river, wouldn’t have existed.

Did Columbus sail over here on steel hulled ships or wooden hull ships?

If water could penetrate wood as quickly and effectively as some of us might think that it can, especially dried hardwood,  Columbus would have drowned.  And Noah before him.

So no, water does not penetrate thickly cut wood, especially thickly cut  dried hardwood typically used for smoking,  to any appreciable extent in a few minutes.

Good move of skipping yet another added step that is of questionable benefit.


----------



## SlowmotionQue

Here is another very good article on soaking wood intended for cooking.

https://www.grillbeast.com/blog/the-great-grill-debate/wet-wood-vs-dry-wood-is-soaking-necessary/


----------



## RCAlan

Page 1 posting #8 and page 2 posting #28...

If You have read this entire thread, you would’ve read on page 1 the #8 posting that I said that soaking wood would help, but that the End User doesn’t have too and again on Page 2. Posting #28  I said that soaking is not necessary and that would be up to the End User to decide.

For Me, I don’t soak my wood to add any benefit to the smoke profile.  I’ve been bbqing almost my entire life, so I know what works for me...  For my PB Pellet Grill, I soak my wood for 15-30 mins for 1. To create a stall/delay in the firing off of the wood on my Pellet Grill.  Let’s not get it confused, this step was to enable me to burn real wood in My Pellet Grill and to be able to run my preheating procedures correctly...  Each Pellet Grill is different and mines recommends a preheating at 300-350* degrees for 20 plus mins.  Dry splits or chunks would fire off almost instantly, that’s why I soak my wood for 15-30 mins. to create that delay so once I drop my grills temp down to 200* degrees or Smoke, the wood hasn’t fully ignited yet.  Water Pans can be an asset for Pellet Grills like aiding in temp control and adding moisture to tough cuts of meats..  but if the End User does go that route, use the utmost care...  Water and Pellets definitely don’t work well together when mixed, so be careful of water spillage in the grill.  

Food for thought...  If You were at the beach and the sign said beware of Sharks...  Would You still enter the water even though you knew how to swim??  You can heed the advice or you can make your own choice...  I try to help those when I can, but I force no one...  They can figure it out the easy way or the hard way...  My bbq is great, My heat diffuser works great, My Grills temps are very manageable and I don’t have any issues with smoke coming out of my Grills Hopper.  So as not to have a never ending back and forth on a topic we agree to disagree on...  I was able to add a few extra steps that allowed the SD HD to work in my pellet grill.  That was not viable option for you...  Research is always the best path and I believe You’re trying to help just as I am.


PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## SlowmotionQue

Kstone113, as you own a Rec Tec Bull, there is no need to pre heat it to 300*-350* and then continue to run the grill, dial it back down and wait for it to drop back down to a usual smoking temp of say 225*-250*.   Nor wait for it to drop all the way back down into the "Xtreme Smoke" range, ie  less than 200* for a Rec Tec.

Preheating to  300-350* degrees for 20 plus mins, and then dialing back to my normal smoke temp and waiting  several additional minutes on top of that 20 minutes, for it to cool down to 200* before starting to cook????   I can't imagine.   Seriously, and again, just me, but I'm scratching my head here.  I'd go and light a chimney of lump charcoal and fire up my WSM before I'd do that.

In many ways, thank goodness that you don’t have to perform such steps in order to use your grill and get good results.

Looking at that, in terms of time expended and pellets expended, doing so would very quickly and easily add up. While pellets are cheap, time isn't necessarily, and so optimally,  I'd prefer not to waste either if I don't have to.

So bottom line on that, perhaps you should be grateful that operation of your particular grill does not call for such steps.  Reading some of your prior writings, it seems doubtful that you're likely to introduce such a  step or steps,  into your cooking process, however I do admit that I could be wrong on that.

If you’re like many, if not most Rec Tec owners, including this one, then you set your grill to the desired temp that you want, and when it hits it you put your meat on.....and your PID controller, makes sure that it stays put at plus or minus 5 degrees of that  set temperature for your cook, or until you tell it  to do otherwise. That's part of what you paid for.

Or if you open the lid. And even after you open the lid, it’s going to take s few mins to go right back to the temp you had set.

In your case you’ve described how the suggestion of soaking your wood would be of no benefit to you. I have to say that I follow your logic.

I particularly follow your logic, when taking into account that as soon as the little bit of water that your wood soaked in during a several minutes soak, it’s going to go ahead and ignite as usual anyway.

Wood in your HD placed in your Bull, is possibly either going to ignite somewhere en route (likely around 200*) to you reaching your set desired smoking temp of 225-250* (if you smoke  at those temps), or if you take the time to wet the wood, it is possibly going to ignite as soon as that little bit of water that soaked into it evaporates.

And at a set temp 225*, I can tell you for a fact that this temp was hot enough to ignite wood in the SD HD while placed in my Stampede.

Indeed,  I'll do you one better.   Even during my experiment running my Stampede on Xtreme Smoke plus the SD HD, the Xtreme Smoke setting coming in at a temp of 180-185*, the wood eventually ignited and Xtreme smoke temps were surpassed and heading into my normal smoking temp of 225 in minutes.

Instead of letting my PID controller continue to fight to keep the temps at 180-185 Xtreme Smoke range, as it was getting nowhere doing that, I went ahead and dialed up my temps to my normal 225* before allowing my original plan of running at Xtreme Smoke for 2hrs first,  played out.

The point?  Even at Xtreme Smoke temps of 185*, the wood ignited and drove up my temps.  Granted the wood was dry. But had it been wet, what would it have bought me?  Maybe another 10 mins, and billowing "steam" before I saw the same thing?  No thanks.

As a Rec Tec owner myself, and with experience using this item, my belief, my opinion now is  that the most logical “best” option for use of this device in a PID controlled Rec Tec, is  to not fully load it with wood.

Because if you do, your temps are going to likely shoot up and become more difficult for your PID controller to manage them.

So my first piece of advice, and I offer you it because I am trying to help,  is going to be use as little wood in it as will give you the additional smoke flavor you’re seeking.  Find out the amount of wood that is, and go with it.  Hopefully the amount of wood which will give you the desired smoke flavor you seek, is something less than filling both sides of the item.

This will possibly give you your best chance of avoiding potential runaway temps during the times that you might not be watching your temps.

If anything, well,  logically, it should  limit the duration of excessive temps as the wood is consumed.  It would seem that less wood would facilitate this instead of if the thing is chock full of wood.

Secondly, if you’re going to  use this device, then I'd recommend that you use it with realistic expectations. That is, do know that logic dictates that should the wood ignite, and it will, your temps are going to go up and your PID controller in your Bull is going to have an additional burden to deal with or take into account. A burden which it was not designed by Rec Tec to deal with, namely ignited wood in an aftermarket device.  So don’t expect that it will be as quick nor as effective at controlling your temps as it would be were the grill stock.

However in those cases where it appears that it did, well be thankful but cautious that this might be the exception and not the rule.

Finally, and again, it goes to common sense and logic, and likely ties into that which you already know or have experienced at one time or another on some other cooker.

Once wood ignites into flames inside of the HD as it sits in your grill, dialing your temps back, is not going to extinguish the flames.  At least not immediately anyway.  It's going to stay lit  and in flames for awhile, and give off heat for awhile.   I'll elaborate.

If I get a flame up, or even a grease fire in my Kamado Joe, well then I can close the top and bottom vents, shut it and the seal of the lid will starve the flames for air and they are extinguished.  In fact, in a good sealing Kamado, you won’t see even so much as a peep or a wisp of smoke around it’s lid when it’s shut.

If I get a flare up  or grease fire in a kettle or my WSM, well again, I can close off the top and bottom vents, shut the lid and quickly put it out, starving the flames for oxygen.

I have no such option in my Stampede.  You have no such option in your Bull.  Your Bull, my Stampede, have a grease port,  through which air can get in and feed flames.  Right at the site where it would be needed.   Furthermore, I know on my Stampede, and perhaps on your bull, the lid does not form the seal that my Kamado Joe does, nor that my WSM does when closed.  Thus it's more drafty than either.  This is why you see burn residue on the stainless steel surrounding the lid of a Bull or Stampede. They were never intended to seal as tightly as a Kamado. 

What this means is that  a grease fire, should one occur inside my Stampede is going to be more difficult to manage than in my other cookers.  And by extension, ignited wood, forget the grease fire example for now,  is also going to take longer to extinguish back down to just "smoldering" inside of my Stampede vs the same situation in one of my other cookers.  Common sense.  Logic.


----------



## kstone113

All good and good discussion guys.  I'll post my next cook I do with the heavy D.  

Yeah - Rec Tec does not need a pre-heat at all though I do understand the logic of it but that's with non-pid controller.  I think even smokedaddy states that.


----------



## SlowmotionQue

kstone113 said:


> All good and good discussion guys.  I'll post my next cook I do with the heavy D.
> 
> Yeah - Rec Tec does not need a pre-heat at all though I do understand the logic of it but that's with non-pid controller.  I think even smokedaddy states that.



You are exactly right.  Your Rec Tec Bull manual states on page 11:

*Preheating*

_"It is important to allow your grill to preheat and achieve your *desired cooking temperature before cooking.* *This allows the entire grill to heat up and quickly return to your desired temperature once your food is introduced.* If you do not allow the grill to preheat, you will find that it takes a longer period of time to bring both the grill and the food to your desired cooking temperature."_

Doesn't say anything at all about "overshooting" your desired  cooking temp by 100* or more and then letting it back off to your desired cooking temp, thank goodness.

The manual goes on to say:

_"Always preheat grill *to desired temperature *before use._

So once your "desired temp" is hit, you're good to go.

If you are going to do another cook with the SD HD, well then I would definitely urge you to try varying amounts of wood in it for your subsequent cooks.

And in that endeavor, I'd go with chunks instead of splits so as to make it easier for you.  You may find that filling it say, half full,  or 3/4 full, or even 1/4 full, might give you the smoke taste you want on your food.

If you really want to get fancy, and you're into adding "extra steps" to you cooking process and you have a scale, well then you can weigh the amount of wood chunks that give you the desired smoke flavor and load the SD HD with that amount in ounces  of wood chunks in an effort to get consistency.

I, for a while, would weigh the amount of wood I was using in my WSMs in an attempt to obtain consistency and avoid "oversmoking" my food in those cookers.

Just a thought.

But if you're like many Rec Tec users, well then  you likely fire up your grill to a set temp, let it come to that temp while you season your meat,  membrane your ribs, what have you, and when it hits your desired set temp, you put your meat on, shut the lid,  and go about your business, knowing that your PID controller is going to keep it there to within 5 degrees.

That's convenience.

Finally,  in your Bull, you have 702 sq in of cooking space to my Stampede's 592sq in of cooking space.  You have, and more importantly paid an extra $300.00 for among other things, that  extra 110 sq in of cooking space that I wish I had.  Space that I had to get by buying additional Rec Tec shelves.

It would be a travesty for you to have paid for that extra 110 sq in of cooking space, so that you could now "heat up water"  on it, in an attempt to use someone else's  aftermarket device, that in my opinion, needs  additional thought or work,  or again IMO,  at the least, better instructions.

If you were willing to go with less cooking space the size of a water pan, well then why not buy a Stampede in the first place, instead of a Bull?

Again,  that point above, well it goes right back to an underlying theme.  Straight talk.  Common sense.  Logic.

Just my opinion, but one should not have to give up grill space the size of a water pan, in order to make up for a shortcoming somewhere else.


----------



## RCAlan

The size of Your pellet grill does play an important role and can factor in if the SD HD would even be a good viable option.  I for one wouldn’t recommend the SD HD to anyone with a Tailgater, Small or near Medium size pellet grill...  The Smaller the Grill, the less Temp Control You’ll have due to the grills size and the amount of heat the SD HD can produce,  In posting .#50 I said that using less wood in the SD HD could also help in temp management and if You’re working with 700 plus sq inches of cooking space, that is definitely something I would do...  Using less wood.  The heat distribution in a small to near medium size pellet grill would be almost impossible to control burning real wood in a fully loaded SD HD...  My PB Austin XL comes with 1000sq inches of cooking space, so being able to add a water pan was no issue for me and I too don’t fully load my SH HD with wood...  Maybe 70-80% loaded with wood...  and I have no issues using it in my PB Austin XL and I don’t have to prop the lid on my PB either..  For Someone with almost half that cooking space and the size of the SD HD itself...  I can see why some Users are having trouble controlling their grills temps.  The larger the grill, the better heat distribution You’ll have.  Medium Size Pellet Grills, I would try using 50% of Capacity for loading the SD HD with wood.   The larger the Grill, the better heat distribution and temp control You’ll have...  Seems logical...  As the heat is not focused in such a small space.  Will Your Grills temps ever be within 5*-10* degrees of your set point using the SD HD??  No..  Common Since, it’s burning Real Wood in Real time.  I knew when I first saw the Info Video that this device was going to add some extra heat that I was going to have too manage and deal with...  I was ok with that.  For those willing to compromise a little, the temps can be made very manageable.  If anyone is not willing or is able to compromise, this product is not for You.   To bad the SD HD doesn’t come in different sizes...  and I’ve posted a few times, “One Size does not always fits all”.   and to those who may be interested in adding real wood smoke option to their pellet grills, it would be a good idea to reach out too SmokeDaddyinc first for their input and advice.  Giving them Your Pellet Grills brand and size..  Not only to see if the SD HD would fit, but also for their input and added information to help you get started.

Good luck.


PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## kstone113

Hey RCAlan - you peaked my interest with that 1000 square inches space.  I had to look it up but that's the first and second shelf together.  

Off topic but is this your first pellet grill?  I believe those are non-PID controlled right?  From your posts, I can tell you love your grill.  When people ask what is an affordable good pellet grill, do you think Pit Boss is near the top?   I hear good things about Green Mountain also, camp chef and others.  Just more curious on my part as Rec Tec is just over double the price of it.  

I gotta mess with you here and tell ya I got you beat.  Though mine is 703 inches on the main grate, I decided not to get the Rec Tec second shelf and got two stainless steel racks off Amazon(someone on the Rec Tec pages had recommended) and they worked great.  Another reason I got those racks was for 2, I got cheaper than the one rec tec shelf.  With those two shelfs, I have over 1100 square inches of space.  I'll upload a pic of me doing 4 briskets.


----------



## kstone113

Here is a pic in the beginning and one maybe half way through....

This was before I got the heavy D.


----------



## SlowmotionQue

RCAlan said:


> The size of Your pellet grill does play an important role and can factor in if the SD HD would even be a good viable option.  I for one wouldn’t recommend the SD HD to anyone with a Tailgater, Small or near Medium size pellet grill...



That's good to know.  But an important question is; "who else wouldn't recommend it?”

Take a look at the video in the first post of this thread.  It appears that the item is being demonstrated in just the size grill that you recommend against using it in.

That doesn’t look like anything to me but a small to medium sized pellet grill.

I could be wrong. But that looks to me like a Pellet Pro 770 or similarly sized grill.

https://smokedaddyinc.com/product/s...e-stainless-steel-pellet-bbq-grill-model-770/

That model is said to have a bottom grill size of 22in x 19in. About 418sq inches on it’s bottom grate.

My Stampede has about 590 sq in on its bottom grate.

If it is indeed the case that this device is not good for such sized grills, then I’d not only hope, but I’d expect the sellers to say that.

But I doubt that they will or even if that is their position, based on the size grill they’re using in the video to demonstrate the SD HD in action themselves.

Also, if I am right about the make and model of the grill in the video, I’d ask if that model has a PID controller in it?

The narrator indicates that you’ll have to watch your temps for the first couple of hours as you’re turning your grill into a stick burner.

Well a true stick burner has vents/dampers which can be adjusted or even closed to control a fire which is getting too hot.  You can turn a flaming log or flaming wood chunk into a smoldering log or wood chunk, literally  in seconds if you need to.

My pellet grill does not have dampers or vents and so I cannot do this on my pellet grill.

So about all that I can do is “watch” as my temps get out of control as a result of flaming ignited wood and my PID controller either can’t stop it or will struggle to stop it.



RCAlan said:


> The Smaller the Grill, the less Temp Control You’ll have due to the grills size and the amount of heat the SD HD can produce,  In posting .#50 I said that using less wood in the SD HD could also help in temp management and if You’re working with 700 plus sq inches of cooking space, that is definitely something I would do...



I don’t want to be presumptuous here, but I’m guessing that you mean 700 plus square inches on the bottom grate?

My Stampede came with 540 square in of grill space. Now it’s well over that with the 3 Rec Tec shelves in it.

Not doubting your statement, but two things.

1. If that is the case, and again,  I'm not doubting that it is, well then why have we not heard it from Smoke Daddy.  Are the customers doing the beta testing of this device?

2. Who has taken the time to determine that 700sq in is the "cutoff" and what methods did they use to determine this?

Most of what I'm seeing, including my own comments regarding it, is anecdotal.

And again I point to the demonstration video for the product. That is not a very large grill that the product is being used in.



RCAlan said:


> Using less wood.  The heat distribution in a small to near medium size pellet grill would be almost impossible to control burning real wood in a fully loaded SD HD...



Then why is it’s use, and near fully loaded, being demonstrated  in such a sized grill?

But to your above statement, I agree and disagree.

If this is completely true, well then why have I been able to do it, albeit  inconsistently?

I have, in fact, done it.  Managed heat distribution using it fully loaded in a medium sized pellet grill.  But I strongly believe that  climate conditions may have played a part.  My best results using it were when the weather was cooler than it is now.

My PID controller, may have had some "outside help" at controlling internal temperatures while the full SD HD was in use.

So yes, it is in fact possible to load it chock full of wood in a grill with less than 700sq in of cooking space and not have temps run out of control.  But from what I can tell, that appears to be dependent upon *at least one* external factor, that being ambient temperatures.

Other factors may be at work as well, but I don't know what they are and don't have the time nor motivation to find out what, if any other factors, may or do, influence temperature control in my grill when this item is in use.



RCAlan said:


> My PB Austin XL comes with 1000sq inches of cooking space, so being able to add a water pan was no issue for me and I too don’t fully load my SH HD with wood...  Maybe 70-80% loaded with wood...  and I have no issues using it in my PB Austin XL and I don’t have to prop the lid on my PB either..  For Someone with almost half that cooking space and the size of the SD HD itself...  I can see why some Users are having trouble controlling their grills temps.  The larger the grill, the better heat distribution You’ll have.  Medium Size Pellet Grills, I would try using 50% of Capacity for loading the SD HD with wood.   The larger the Grill, the better heat distribution and temp control You’ll have...  Seems logical...  As the heat is not focused in such a small space.



All of this sounds good.   If 70-80% loaded is good for a grill with 1,000 sq in of grate space, well then that ought to be spelled out in the sales literature and instructions.

I'm not saying that it's not in there.  But I have not seen it.  Has anyone else?

But the item as marketed, seems to me at least to center around loading it with wood and cooking with it in this fashion, regardless as to grill size or grate space.



RCAlan said:


> Will Your Grills temps ever be within 5*-10* degrees of your set point using the SD HD??  No..  Common Since, it’s burning Real Wood in Real time.  I knew when I first saw the Info Video that this device was going to add some extra heat that I was going to have too manage and deal with...  I was ok with that.  For those willing to compromise a little, the temps can be made very manageable.  If anyone is not willing or is able to compromise, this product is not for You.   To bad the SD HD doesn’t come in different sizes...  and I’ve posted a few times, “One Size does not always fits all”.   and to those who may be interested in adding real wood smoke option to their pellet grills, it would be a good idea to reach out too SmokeDaddyinc first for their input and advice.  Giving them Your Pellet Grills brand and size..  Not only to see if the SD HD would fit, but also for their input and added information to help you get started.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi




I could not agree more.

It would help if the sellers of this item would be more specific in it's marketing, instructions and recommendations  regarding it's use given the two factors that you and I have discussed.  Grill size and ambient temperatures.  There could be other factors which we have not broached.

If the recommendation is to not fill it completely for grills of less than a certain size, be that size 700sq in of cooking space on the bottom grate, 1000sq in of cooking space on the bottom grate, etc.,  well then it would help a great deal if they were to come out and say that.

Instead, I'm hearing about propping your grill's lid open with a wood chunk.


----------



## kstone113

Hey guys - I saw a great hack on one of the Rec Tec fb groups.  You take a aluminum meat loaf sized pan and put wood in it and put right in front of the fire box.  The heat diffuser fits over that(just enough room).  Pretty slick idea by the guy and said it's  been working great.  

Maybe those who are curious in the Heavy D could try this first.  Now obviously this is a Rec Tec so it works there but not sure about other pellet grills.  I can take a screen shot and post the pic if you guys are interested.


----------



## SlowmotionQue

kstone113 said:


> Hey guys - I saw a great hack on one of the Rec Tec fb groups.  You take a aluminum meat loaf sized pan and put wood in it and put right in front of the fire box.  The heat diffuser fits over that(just enough room).  Pretty slick idea by the guy and said it's  been working great.
> 
> Maybe those who are curious in the Heavy D could try this first.  Now obviously this is a Rec Tec so it works there but not sure about other pellet grills.  I can take a screen shot and post the pic if you guys are interested.



Yeah. Sounds like a good one.

There’s another some time back of placing smaller sized chunks directly on top of the stock heat diffuser.

It mostly comes down to this. At least for me

What you smell is likely what you’ll taste.

When I light my A-MAZE-N smoke tube with quality hickory or pecan pellets in it, it smells fine to me.

When I first fire up my Rec Tec, it smells good too.

My thought on the SD HD stick burner diffuser, and why temps can get out of control on it in my pellet grill, is because unlike a stick burner, my pellet grill has no dampers on it which would allow me to snuff out flames from ignited wood and thus making the wood smolder the entire cook as opposed to igniting.

Once the wood is ignited, I’m at the mercy of that burning wood. There is nothing I can do to put it out, I have to give it time to burn out. And my temps are going up the entire time I’m waiting for that.


----------



## RCAlan

I just found this off a Weber grills forum site...  I had posted this idea as well in this thread on page 1 quote #8 info steps 7-8... and was thinking about giving it a shot this weekend.  I’m going to wrap my wood splits and chunks in Aluminum Foil and then put holes in the foil and place it inside the SD HD.   This is a copy of the quote from the Weber Grills forum...
Quote..
The reason that people say to soak your wood is so that it will last longer and will smolder/smoke instead of flaring/flaming up. This can easily be done by controlling the main factor that causes a flame, OXYGEN.  By wrapping dry wood in aluminum foil with small holes, it not only slows the rate at which the wood is used up but it also virtually eliminates flare ups by eliminating oxygen.  Aluminum foil also helps draw heat around the entire piece of wood, creating a more even consistent burn.  Also, the foil holds heat so if you turn down your heat source the wood will continue to smoke longer than if it was unwrapped. Not to mention cleanup is a breeze, because you can easily throw away the small tin foil pouch. End Quote..

I’m thinking this could possibly double the burn time of the wood along with added temp control of the burn.  I’ll take notes and report my findings after the weekend... 

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## SlowmotionQue

RCAlan said:


> I just found this off a Weber grills forum site...  I had posted this idea as well in this thread on page 1 quote #8 info steps 7-8... and was thinking about giving it a shot this weekend.  I’m going to wrap my wood splits and chunks in Aluminum Foil and then put holes in the foil and place it inside the SD HD.   This is a copy of the quote from the Weber Grills forum...
> Quote..
> The reason that people say to soak your wood is so that it will last longer and will smolder/smoke instead of flaring/flaming up. This can easily be done by controlling the main factor that causes a flame, OXYGEN.  By wrapping dry wood in aluminum foil with small holes, it not only slows the rate at which the wood is used up but it also virtually eliminates flare ups by eliminating oxygen.  Aluminum foil also helps draw heat around the entire piece of wood, creating a more even consistent burn.  Also, the foil holds heat so if you turn down your heat source the wood will continue to smoke longer than if it was unwrapped. Not to mention cleanup is a breeze, because you can easily throw away the small tin foil pouch. End Quote..
> 
> I’m thinking this could possibly double the burn time of the wood along with added temp control of the burn.  I’ll take notes and report my findings after the weekend...
> 
> PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi



Good luck.

This was also indicated in point #5 of the link I posted earlier.

https://www.grillbeast.com/blog/the-great-grill-debate/wet-wood-vs-dry-wood-is-soaking-necessary/

The trick wont be getting the wood wrapped in foil and poking the holes.

But it will be getting the foil wrapped wood inside the HD’s chambers without tearing the foil.

Heavy duty foil would seem like a good option for this attempt and I might try it this weekend myself.

This should at least make it much harder for the wood to ignite.

And ignited wood is the bane of this device.

And should allow the wood to smolder longer.

You just might have the answer to getting consistent results out of this thing RCAlan.

Good thinking.


----------



## kstone113

Hey RCAlan - so you plan to somehow wrap the chunks or logs in foil and poke holes in the foil and put into the Heavy D?  Just seeing if I am understanding what you are saying.


----------



## SlowmotionQue

I'm game if nobody else is.

Let's do this:

Plenty of wood chopped up to the right size to fit the SD HD.  I won't use it all, but will trial fit a few pieces of it.







Trial fit.  lets wrap it and poke some holes.





























































A little less than an hour in.  So far so good.  Nice thin blue smoke, barely visible.  Temps holding right where I put them.  Were these naked logs, my PID controller would be fighting by now to maintain temps.  Fan is cycling on and off temp is steady.

Great aroma, this is hickory.  I'm liking what I'm seeing so far, but it's still early.


----------



## SlowmotionQue

Still rolling.

Pushing 80 minutes in and she's still as solid as a rock.

This is what I expect from a PID controlled pellet smoker folks.  This is how a PID controlled pellet smoker is supposed to behave.

Still running a thin, blue smoke.  And it's smelling good.

But the tale will be told when I empty the SD HD and see just how much of the wood  I put into it, has burned inside of that foil during this planned  approximately 4hr cook.


----------



## SlowmotionQue

Let's keep it going.  4hrs 22 mins in.  Still at 250°

I just took them off and wrapped them.


----------



## SlowmotionQue

Well guys, I've gone that last mile.

A little over 5 hrs for this cook, and the ribs turned out good.  Started the cook with the temp around 74° outside.







Finished it up and sliced them.













They tasted great.  I could have run them a little while longer, but it was getting late and I'm starting to wear down.

But really, this is what you want to see.

Yes, that is smoke.  And it's why some of the pics don't come out so clear.   It's sitting in my fire pit, and it's hazy because of the smoke. The SD HD is still smoking  and smoking plenty about 5-10mins after I have shut the grill down, removed the grates, drip pan and the SD HD from the Stampede, using vise grips and channel locks to handle the extremely hot SD HD diffuser as I lifted it out.












I removed the logs from the chambers by dumping them out.












Well
View attachment 397538


The foil did indeed prevent the wood from bursting into flame and running my temps up. My temps remained steady at 250° which is where I set the grill.

It allowed for a more controlled burn of the wood, and it appears that it burned on it's ends more than it's sides.

It gave off a good smoke.   The holes definitely helped.  But most of the wood, did not burn.  I have plenty of wood left over for my next cook.

This experiment will require some tweaking, but it shows promise.  My temps remained steady, and the wood smoldered on the front end of the one chamber, and gave off a very good smoke.

I would expect for more of the wood to burn were this a longer cook, but from what I can tell from this run, less wood, and definitely foiling the wood,  might be the way to go.

This much though, I do know though as it pertains to me and my pellet grill.  YMMV, but for me, running the SD HD with "nekkid" wood splits, and/or chunks, is definitely not the way to go.  It is an outright recipe, at least in my case, for my temps to get out of control.

Just thinking out loud here, but judging from the burn pattern of the wood, with one end burning and the sides not, I'm thinking that for me, and again, YMMV,  wrapping the entire log, save for the very  ends of the logs, could be a route to take.

I'm going to get around to trying this again.  Next time skipping the holes altogether,  and just leaving the ends of the logs open and unwrapped by foil.  Or just  punching many holes in the foil covering the ends of the logs only.

At any rate, I'm glad to see that the foil starved the wood for oxygen, and kept it from igniting and running my temps all over the place.

This pic, sorry for the thumbnail, shows the ends are burned but not the centers.


----------



## mike243

I used a cast metal box on my gas grill for years,it only had a few holes in the top,wood couldn't get enuf air to catch on fire and it would just smolder, not sure why they used metal with so many holes but its clearly not a good design, if they had used solid on the sides and then a hinged end opening with several holes in it That would work much better. If I can ever get to the scrap yard I am going to pu some metal and build 1 while I finish my trailer pit.


----------



## RCAlan

SlowmotionQue said:


> Well guys, I've gone that last mile.
> 
> A little over 5 hrs for this cook, and the ribs turned out good.  Started the cook with the temp around 74° outside.
> 
> View attachment 397529
> 
> 
> Finished it up and sliced them.
> 
> View attachment 397530
> 
> 
> View attachment 397540
> 
> 
> They tasted great.  I could have run them a little while longer, but it was getting late and I'm starting to wear down.
> 
> But really, this is what you want to see.
> 
> Yes, that is smoke.  And it's why some of the pics don't come out so clear.   It's sitting in my fire pit, and it's hazy because of the smoke. The SD HD is still smoking  and smoking plenty about 5-10mins after I have shut the grill down, removed the grates, drip pan and the SD HD from the Stampede, using vise grips and channel locks to handle the extremely hot SD HD diffuser as I lifted it out.
> 
> View attachment 397531
> 
> View attachment 397532
> 
> 
> I removed the logs from the chambers by dumping them out.
> 
> View attachment 397533
> 
> View attachment 397534
> 
> 
> Well
> View attachment 397538
> 
> 
> The foil did indeed prevent the wood from bursting into flame and running my temps up. My temps remained steady at 250° which is where I set the grill.
> 
> It allowed for a more controlled burn of the wood, and it appears that it burned on it's ends more than it's sides.
> 
> It gave off a good smoke.   The holes definitely helped.  But most of the wood, did not burn.  I have plenty of wood left over for my next cook.
> 
> This experiment will require some tweaking, but it shows promise.  My temps remained steady, and the wood smoldered on the front end of the one chamber, and gave off a very good smoke.
> 
> I would expect for more of the wood to burn were this a longer cook, but from what I can tell from this run, less wood, and definitely foiling the wood,  might be the way to go.
> 
> This much though, I do know though as it pertains to me and my pellet grill.  YMMV, but for me, running the SD HD with "nekkid" wood splits, and/or chunks, is definitely not the way to go.  It is an outright recipe, at least in my case, for my temps to get out of control.
> 
> Just thinking out loud here, but judging from the burn pattern of the wood, with one end burning and the sides not, I'm thinking that for me, and again, YMMV,  wrapping the entire log, save for the very  ends of the logs, could be a route to take.
> 
> I'm going to get around to trying this again.  Next time skipping the holes altogether,  and just leaving the ends of the logs open and unwrapped by foil.  Or just  punching many holes in the foil covering the ends of the logs only.
> 
> At any rate, I'm glad to see that the foil starved the wood for oxygen, and kept it from igniting and run my temps all over the place.
> 
> This pic, sorry for the thumbnail, shows the ends are burned but not the centers.
> 
> View attachment 397541



Great Job SlowmotionQue,  I see my idea looks like it has great potential with a few more tweaks...  I plan on doing a cook this Sunday without the Water Pan, but with the wrapped wood in my Non PID PB Austin XL for the first few hours...  If the temps are stable, I won’t need to add the water pan after all.  Again, thanks for the detailed posting, pictures and graphics on Your trail run  with wrapping the wood splits and chucks in Aluminum Foil...   I was thinking that maybe You could reach out to SmokeDaddyinc and share with them the Great Effort that is being put forth here by their Customers in trying to get their SD HD to work more effectively on all brands of Pellet Grills..  Maybe they can reimburse You for your efforts in some way...  They should...   Great job...


PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## RCAlan

It’s kinda like We’re SmokeDaddyinc’s research and development department..  smh. It’s all good.  That’s what makes this hobby so Satisfying and frustrating all at the same time...


PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## dward51

Lightbulb moment!!!!!!

Who cares if the entire stick is consumed as long as it puts out clean blue smoke for an extended period of time and does not overheat the chamber.  Plus less stick consumption is a plus, as you may only need one stick or smaller sticks conserving your supply.

PS - I'm going to "borrow" this idea for my Weber Summit S670 upber-gasser. The chip box on that thing goes through chips super quick.  I'm thinking a stick cut to fit and wrapped like this would work perfect for longer smokes in the gasser (like on the rotisserie). Yeah I know, a gasser is heresy to a pellet poopers ears but I still have the monster sized Summit in the stable and never really liked the performance of the "chip" burner, I even tried pellets in it.


----------



## kstone113

Thanks Slowmotionque - I actually decided to do this also.  I am in the close to finishing spare ribs myself.  I have NOT had any temp overshoots besides me leaving the door open but nothing like before.  

This was a great idea RCAlan and when they are done, I'll see how the wood chunks look in mine.  Difference between yours and mine is I used chunks and you had nice logs.  Regardless, we may have figured out a good way to extend the smoke and not have flame ups and take the temp above.


----------



## SlowmotionQue

Thanks all for the kind words.  I'm glad to have contributed some way towards solving the overheating problem when the SD HD is in use.

I look forward to others adding to the "data base", kstone113, RCAlan, and others, so that all can figure out the most advantageous way to use this item for themselves.

Glad to hear that your temps are holding steady kstone113.  Do let us know how much of the wood burned, and how the ribs tasted.

Many thanks to RCAlan for suggesting the idea.

Now, all that needs done is more tweaking.

dward51, you're right.  Who cares if the log burns entirely.  I intend to cut the burnt ends off of these and reuse them.

The only spot that I see this possibly being a problem, is if the SD HD is not removed soon after the cook is completed.

If not, then the wood will continue to smolder for no telling how long after shutdown.

I'm toying with the idea of using smaller, say 1 inch x 1 inch or so sized sticks, about 8.5 inches long, and bundling a bunch of  them together in the foil, leaving the ends open, and poking holes along the foil so as to let the smoke out.

I figure that with a little  air between the sticks, this should allow more smoldering.

Yes, the air could cause the wood to go up in flames again, which is not what I want.  But if bundled and wrapped  tightly in the foil, I should be able to keep flames to a minimum and have mostly smoldering and smoking.


----------



## RCAlan

Well, what a day bbqing...  I bbq’d 2 baby back slabs and a tri tip on the PB while wrapping the cut wood splits and chunks with aluminum foil.  Using heavy duty aluminum foil, the wood was double wrapped, but the ends were exposed and a Dime size hole on each side of the wrapped wood.  The length of the wrapped wood was about 9 inches and they were a snug fit inside the SD HD, but they did fit.  I did the preheat for 15 mins. and then dropped the temp down to smoke mode first and then too 200* degrees.  No water pan used during the entire cook.  I used Hickory and Cherry wood during the cook and the entire cook today was a little over 6 hours.  While on Smoke Mode, the grills temps were running between 190* and 210, mostly below 200* degrees though...  The Aluminum Foil definitely restricted the air flow to the wood and allowed it to burn slowly for those 6 plus hours...  One thing I did notice was when I turned the grill up to 350*-400* degrees to sear the tri-tip, the wrapped wood ignited more, but the amount of smoke was not overpowering, but there was a definite increase in the amount smoke over from when the grill was set to 200* and lower.  Even after the grill had been off for over an hour, the lids temp gauge was still reading 140* and there was still a light steady stream of TBS coming from the smoke stack, now going on almost 9 hours total.  SlowmotionQue is right, it would be a good idea to remove the SD HD from your grill after you’re done cooking as the wood will continue to burn, possibly for hours.  I’m thinking perhaps on My next cook, I’ll start it off at 300* plus degrees to ensure the wood has fired off and then drop it down to 225* degrees.  If I can get the Wood to Smoke the meat and have the pellet grill act as an oven.  Just a thought...  Still a few more things to think about and work on.  Oh, the Que came out great and the grills temps were right in line with using a water pan if not even better.  This was the best Smoke flavor profile of any cook using the SD HD to date, as the smoke was not overpowering, because of the slower, lighter burn of the wood.

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## SlowmotionQue

Glad to hear the good report RCAlan.

It will of course take a bit more trial and error to refine things.  But the foil seems to show promise to this point and appears to be effective at slowing the burn of the wood.


----------



## kstone113

Guys - I have not had a chance to look at my heavy D to see how much wood was used yet.  I will later today.  But I did also cook boneless skinless chicken thighs and finished those off at 425 for just a bit so I would think the wood would be gone because of that. 

Wanted to say again this was a great idea with the foil and super happy with no temp swings.  Here are some pics of my spare ribs.  I didn't separate the rib tips but next time I will and put those on a rack to cook a little slower.  For not ever doing spare ribs and doing no research, I was very happy how they turned out.  Here are some pics.


----------



## SlowmotionQue

Nice results. Great job.


----------



## SlowmotionQue

Well, another day, another cook, another data point.

This time, a 14.75lb brisket, using less wood, foil wrap with the ends of the foil wraps left open and placed with the open ends towards the right when the SD HD is positioned.

This was for a 14hr plus cook.















This was left over from a full hopper, 35lbs, mix of Lumberjack Char Hickory, CookinPellets Perfect Mix and Lumberjack Competition Blend.







This is what the wood looked like immediately after the 14hrs plus cook.











The wood smoldered, but mostly got smoked itself.  I would have liked for a bit more ignition of the wood.  Next time I do this, I will make a 1 inch wide slit down the length of the foil wrap, in addition to leaving the ends open,  in an attempt to get a bit better ignition of the wood.

The brisket turned out excellent, but I will be continuing in my efforts to tweak the foil wrap technique in the SD HD.

Also, the temps stayed stable at 250*  plus or minus 5 degrees, save for the time I opened the lid this morning to foil the brisket.

Foil seems to definitely be the way to go.  The question now is how much of the wood to leave exposed so as to acquire the benefit of additional wood smoke, while keeping the temperatures in line.


----------



## RCAlan

SlowmotionQue said:


> Well, another day, another cook, another data point.
> 
> This time, a 14.75lb brisket, using less wood, foil wrap with the ends of the foil wraps left open and placed with the open ends towards the right when the SD HD is positioned.
> 
> This was for a 14hr plus cook.
> 
> View attachment 398195
> 
> 
> View attachment 398196
> 
> 
> 
> This was left over from a full hopper, 35lbs, mix of Lumberjack Char Hickory, CookinPellets Perfect Mix and Lumberjack Competition Blend.
> 
> View attachment 398197
> 
> 
> This is what the wood looked like immediately after the 14hrs plus cook.
> View attachment 398198
> 
> View attachment 398199
> 
> 
> The wood smoldered, but mostly got smoked itself.  I would have liked for a bit more ignition of the wood.  Next time I do this, I will make a 1 inch wide slit down the length of the foil wrap, in addition to leaving the ends open,  in an attempt to get a bit better ignition of the wood.
> 
> The brisket turned out excellent, but I will be continuing in my efforts to tweak the foil wrap technique in the SD HD.
> 
> Also, the temps stayed stable at 250*  plus or minus 5 degrees, save for the time I opened the lid this morning to foil the brisket.
> 
> Foil seems to definitely be the way to go.  The question now is how much of the wood to leave exposed so as to acquire the benefit of additional wood smoke, while keeping the temperatures in line.



The foiled burnt wood looks pretty good...  I’m thinking, the higher the Grills set temp, the faster the burn and also, more smoke...  If You do decide to expose more of the foiled wood, I would try it on one side of the SD HD at a time to gauge the increase smoke and burn.  From Your current state of foiled wrapped wood, I’m thinking increase one sides exposure a little more and gauge it after a 4-6 hour cook and on the other side, increase its exposure a lot more while still being wrapped during the same cook.  If Your grills temps are still within 5*-10* degrees of the set temp, but with a noticeable increase in TBS...  Just a thought...  I’m not going to be around my grill until next weekend, but I’m going to give it a shot myself and I’ll post back how things work out on my PB Austin XL when I do.  Thanks for the update... 

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## SlowmotionQue

RCAlan said:


> The foiled burnt wood looks pretty good...  I’m thinking, the higher the Grills set temp, the faster the burn and also, more smoke...  If You do decide to expose more of the foiled wood, I would try it on one side of the SD HD at a time to gauge the increase smoke and burn.  From Your current state of foiled wrapped wood, I’m thinking increase one sides exposure a little more and gauge it after a 4-6 hour cook and on the other side, increase its exposure a lot more while still being wrapped during the same cook.  If Your grills temps are still within 5*-10* degrees of the set temp, but with a noticeable increase in TBS...  Just a thought...  I’m not going to be around my grill until next weekend, but I’m going to give it a shot myself and I’ll post back how things work out on my PB Austin XL when I do.  Thanks for the update...
> 
> PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi



Thanks for the suggestion.  I think I'll give it a shot.


----------



## dward51

Looks like as a bonus, you get some free charcoal for the regular grill if you have one.


----------



## SlowmotionQue

dward51 said:


> Looks like as a bonus, you get some free charcoal for the regular grill if you have one.



True.


----------



## kstone113

How did the brisket come out slomotionque?  I'm assuming amazing!


----------



## kstone113

And I did check my wood and it was all ash in the foil.  I did though cook some food at 400* something. 

I have decided to remove the Heavy D when grilling though and only use for when I'm doing longer smoke sessions. 

Back to mine being ash though, I did use chunks(not logs) and some of the chunks were not so "chunky"  lol 

Appreciate the updates Slowmotionque.  Great work!


----------



## jkabrahamson

Does anybody have a picture of the Heavy D install in a Pit Boss Austin XL or 1100 Pro? Maybe 
R
 RCAlan
 ?  I just bought that and the smokey daddy drip tray to modify mine to help with more even distribution of temp.  The swing's don't bother me -- but the uneven heat distribution makes the middle rack less functional.

Also, agree with 
R
 RCAlan
 -- you need to be using a water tray.  As I tell me neighbor, when in doubt -- what would Aaron Franklin do?


----------



## SlowmotionQue

kstone113 said:


> How did the brisket come out slomotionque?  I'm assuming amazing!



It did turn out great.


----------



## kstone113

I did spare ribs again over the weekend.  Ribs and rib tips came out great - awesome smoke flavor.  

Thought I would share how I put the wood chunks in to maximize the amount of wood.  The first time I kind of guessed on the wood amount and wrapped first and then put in the heavy d.  This time I put the foil in first and then dropped int the wood and then poked holes in the aluminum for the air flow.  This seemed to work really well and will be continuing this method.  

Hope this helps some of you.


----------



## ReefJones

So, after pulling my 2nd brisket off my GMG using The Heavy D, to rescue it from  HUGE temp jumps and flare ups, I finally went and bought a OKJoe offset, reverse flow, smoker.  I didn't try ALL of the guidance offered by RCAlan (thanks btw) so I'm sure you can get it to work with enough finagling. For me, if I have to do that much on a pellet smoker, I would rather just manage a real fire (which I needed to learn to do anyway). For under 8 hour cooks/smokes, I plan to use my OKJoe. For brisket and longer cooks where I'm crutching, I plan to start on the OKJoe but move to the GMG so I can still sleep or step away from the house if needed. 

With that said, if any one would like to try out the Heavy D, make me a decent offer and pay for shipping and it's yours.  Or if you are in the Phoenix metro area (I'm in Gilbert) let me know and we can meet up.

In full disclosure, I'm inconsistently on here but will try to get back to you asap but don't be upset if it's not right away. 

Happy smokin, fellas! 
RJ


----------



## SlowmotionQue

ReefJones said:


> So, after pulling my 2nd brisket off my GMG using The Heavy D, to rescue it from  HUGE temp jumps and flare ups, I finally went and bought a OKJoe offset, reverse flow, smoker.  I didn't try ALL of the guidance offered by RCAlan (thanks btw) so I'm sure you can get it to work with enough finagling. For me, if I have to do that much on a pellet smoker, I would rather just manage a real fire (which I needed to learn to do anyway). For under 8 hour cooks/smokes, I plan to use my OKJoe. For brisket and longer cooks where I'm crutching, I plan to start on the OKJoe but move to the GMG so I can still sleep or step away from the house if needed.
> 
> With that said, if any one would like to try out the Heavy D, make me a decent offer and pay for shipping and it's yours.  Or if you are in the Phoenix metro area (I'm in Gilbert) let me know and we can meet up.
> 
> In full disclosure, I'm inconsistently on here but will try to get back to you asap but don't be upset if it's not right away.
> 
> Happy smokin, fellas!
> RJ



Yeah, the temp swings that you see with this product in PID controlled grills,  are a problem.

I've had someone offer to buy mine.  But it weighs about 13lbs, and shipping it, if you do decide to sell it, is not going to be cheap.


----------



## kstone113

ReefJones said:


> So, after pulling my 2nd brisket off my GMG using The Heavy D, to rescue it from  HUGE temp jumps and flare ups, I finally went and bought a OKJoe offset, reverse flow, smoker.  I didn't try ALL of the guidance offered by RCAlan (thanks btw) so I'm sure you can get it to work with enough finagling. For me, if I have to do that much on a pellet smoker, I would rather just manage a real fire (which I needed to learn to do anyway). For under 8 hour cooks/smokes, I plan to use my OKJoe. For brisket and longer cooks where I'm crutching, I plan to start on the OKJoe but move to the GMG so I can still sleep or step away from the house if needed.
> 
> With that said, if any one would like to try out the Heavy D, make me a decent offer and pay for shipping and it's yours.  Or if you are in the Phoenix metro area (I'm in Gilbert) let me know and we can meet up.
> 
> In full disclosure, I'm inconsistently on here but will try to get back to you asap but don't be upset if it's not right away.
> 
> Happy smokin, fellas!
> RJ


Hey man - too bad you didn't see this thread with the aluminum foil trick as it has worked for me like a charm and even RCLan who has a Pitboss (non-pid) however I am sure you will be happy with the OK Joe.  I had thought about getting one of those(the reverse flow one) but I am so happy I went with Rec Tec.  The PID controller is amazing and now being able to add different wood chunks to the mix with the Heavy D - it's just awesome!  I don't have any temp spikes with the Heavy D but I did before we started doing the aluminum foil trick.  

I'm doing beef cheeks or aka barbacoa today.....

As far as selling the Heavy D - if you could find some Rec Tec people in your area - they might be interested.  It is heavy so might be expensive to ship.


----------



## ReefJones

Thanks, yeah you are both right about shipping and the weight. Maybe I'll hang on to it in case I ever sell the GMG, I can sell it with it. 

I've only been heavy into smoking for about a year and a half and I'm addicted. Figured the GMG was a great grill to "cut my teeth on" plus we have a 4 and 6 yo kids so I was going for easy first; however, it is definitely time for me to learn how to manage a fire and leverage this reverse flow smoker to churn out even more deliciousness! I just finished modding up the OKJoe and will seasoning it this week. I'm already planning on reading though this awesome site to gain even more knowledge on offset smoking.  This site, and everyone here, is always so helpful!
Thanks, 
RJ


----------



## RCAlan

ReefJones said:


> So, after pulling my 2nd brisket off my GMG using The Heavy D, to rescue it from  HUGE temp jumps and flare ups, I finally went and bought a OKJoe offset, reverse flow, smoker.  I didn't try ALL of the guidance offered by RCAlan (thanks btw) so I'm sure you can get it to work with enough finagling. For me, if I have to do that much on a pellet smoker, I would rather just manage a real fire (which I needed to learn to do anyway). For under 8 hour cooks/smokes, I plan to use my OKJoe. For brisket and longer cooks where I'm crutching, I plan to start on the OKJoe but move to the GMG so I can still sleep or step away from the house if needed.
> 
> With that said, if any one would like to try out the Heavy D, make me a decent offer and pay for shipping and it's yours.  Or if you are in the Phoenix metro area (I'm in Gilbert) let me know and we can meet up.
> 
> In full disclosure, I'm inconsistently on here but will try to get back to you asap but don't be upset if it's not right away.
> 
> Happy smokin, fellas!
> RJ



I hope You enjoy your OKJoe offset Smoker...  You can enjoy both your new offset Smoker and your GMG Pellet Grill with the SD HD and have the best of both worlds.  To get that great true wood smoke flavor from your GMG without the wild temp spikes because of the ignition of the wood just as Kstone113 posted with his RecTec Pellet Grill, is just wrap your wood chunks in Aluminum Foil, leave the wrapped wood chunk ends uncovered with aluminum foil to help allow some air in and place a few holes in the wrap...  That’s it.  It takes all of 2 mins. and no more wild temp swings or temp spikes.  The Aluminum Foil helps to control the burn of the wood...  The wood doesn’t burn out of control anymore when it’s wrapped, but is still allowed to take in some oxygen/air to produce a nice mellow burn/smoke.  Kstone113 has a PID Controller RecTec pellet grill and he has his dialed in and I have a Pit Boss and mine is dialed in.  I’m not even using a water pan anymore to fight the temp spikes.  On my last cook, I even added a few small pieces of lump charcoal to the wood wrap just to add too the flavor profile and still no wild temp swings...  Just TBS and a nice Pecan and Hickory Smoke flavor to my Brisket, Spares and Tri Tip...   Whatever You decide, good luck.

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## SlowmotionQue

Yeah, the foil definitely makes a difference.


----------



## SlowmotionQue

SlowmotionQue said:


> Yeah, the foil definitely makes a difference.



Or does it?

Well, it's been around a month now, and I have been using the SDHD but without loading it with wood, or better put, foil wrapped wood.  And so I decided today to do another test.

Using hickory splits, wrapped in foil with about a 1 inch slit running the length of the foil wrap, I tried it again.

I started out with Kingsford split hickory logs that I had around the house.  I cut these and split them enough for a quantity which would fill each chamber of the SDHD about 3/4 of it's capacity.







I then decided to weigh just how much wood I had cut, for future reference.  The weight is in ounces.







So I have about 2lbs 4oz of wood.  That may seem like a lot.  But some of that depends upon the density of the wood, but more importantly, in the following pics, you will see that this is not nearly enough to actually fill the left and right  chambers of the SDHD.

I then proceeded to wrap the wood in foil. leaving the foil open at the ends.  I want the wood to smolder, but I don't want to leave it to ignite.  I left about a 1 inch slit along the foil to expose the wood which would face the fire pot.







I then loaded the SDHD with the foil wrapped wood, ends open, slit facing to the inside and thus the slit facing the fire pot.







I placed the SDHD, drip pan and grates into their respective places, and prepared the ribs and remotely lit the RT 590 Stampede and set it for 225°F.







When the RT 590 hit the target temp, I put the seasoned ribs on and let it run.






These ribs had been running for a little over 3 hrs.  During that period, I noticed the same amount of smoke, and the same wifts of smoke, as well as the same smoke aroma  as I would always get when burning pellets only.

This led me to know that the wood had not ignited, or at the least, was not in flames as the temp remained steady during this 3hr period.

It was just after this 3hr period that the smoke color began to change to a more whitish color, indicating that the logs had ignited, and at or around the same time, the temps started to climb.  And climb, and climb.

Now recall, I had set the RT 590 for 225° for a low and slow cook.

The next half hour, has convinced me that this accessory is not for me if I am going to run it with wood in it.

After propping the lid open, opening the lid, for several minutes, I had seen enough.  I took the ribs off when the temps finally hit 315° after struggling to keep them down.

While the ribs were on, and I was opening the lid in an attempt to keep the temps down, I saw periodic flames licking around where the openings of the SDHD would be.  This is only a glimpse, a smidgen of what I saw, just before I removed the ribs.  The small flame that you see is but part of what I saw.









I have used this item before, and I knew that in my hands,  once the wood gets flaming, that for me, there is no coming back from it unless I do what I did next.

I removed the ribs, removed the grates, removed the drip pan, and this is what I saw.












Halfway fearing pellet burn back at this point, I knew that I had time to act and so I very calmly got my vice grips and my Channel locks my welder's gloves, dragged over my fire pit  and removed the now in flames SDHD from the RT 590 and placed the flaming diffuser into the fire pit.

I shut the RT 590 down with the intent of restarting it and finishing the ribs using my stock diffuser.

















And emptied it out.







I let the rest of it burn out while I reassembled the grill using my stock diffuser, replacing the drip pan and grates, being careful to lift the lid before restarting the RT 590 Stampede to finish the cook.  I finished the ribs at a set 225° and ran them for another hour at that temp before taking them off.

My thoughts:

I speak only from my own experiences here.  I readily admit that your experience and experiences may be different from my own, but in my hands, having tried all that I know to try, and tinkering with this device, I am now pretty much convinced that it is not going to work for me other than as a replacement stock diffuser.

The idea  and process of loading wood into it, has resulted in widely unpredictable temperature swings that I am not willing to tolerate for my own cooks.

This unpredictability, at least for me, and in my hands,  is whether I have gone with or without bothering to cover the wood in foil.

I can only imagine what may have happened had I been doing an overnight cook with an expensive cut of meat as opposed to not being at grill side when the temps started to rise?

I recognized that this cook was getting away from me at a little over the 3hr point,  and that I had to act quickly, lest I ruin that slab of ribs.

My own experience, and calmness, as well as having the right tools immediately around to quickly remove the diffuser, helped me to quickly manage the situation.

At any rate, the ribs turned out great.  Some of the best I've done.


----------



## kstone113

Hey man, long time.  A few things I do that stopped the flame ups and also ignites the wood faster.  

While I don't think it is "needed", doing what smokedaddy said of putting it up to 300 or so and then taking it down will ignite the wood faster so thus you will get that wood smoke within the 3 hours.  I like to cook ribs at 250 myself also.  

I have been not leaving wood exposed at all even on the ends.  I just poke small holes in the foil.  That will serve you better.  

However, all that said, if you don't think it worth the extra work, I don't blame you one bit.  For shorter cooks, I just add pellets to the heat deflector and that seems to work well.  I haven't been using my heavy d too much because I don't done brisket, ribs or pulled pork but I am very soon so will be using again.  

If you don't want to mess with the heavy d, I would recommend for times you want wood smoke(not pellets), buy some of those half meat loath aluminum and put in front (or I believe side in your case).  That from what people have said works well.  

But you flamed up your wood b/c of the open ends.  I haven't had one flame up since I started with foil.  See my post earlier for how mine looked.


----------



## SlowmotionQue

kstone113 said:


> Hey man, long time.  A few things I do that stopped the flame ups and also ignites the wood faster.
> 
> While I don't think it is "needed", doing what smokedaddy said of putting it up to 300 or so and then taking it down will ignite the wood faster so thus you will get that wood smoke within the 3 hours.  I like to cook ribs at 250 myself also.
> 
> I have been not leaving wood exposed at all even on the ends.  I just poke small holes in the foil.  That will serve you better.
> 
> However, all that said, if you don't think it worth the extra work, I don't blame you one bit.  For shorter cooks, I just add pellets to the heat deflector and that seems to work well.  I haven't been using my heavy d too much because I don't done brisket, ribs or pulled pork but I am very soon so will be using again.
> 
> If you don't want to mess with the heavy d, I would recommend for times you want wood smoke(not pellets), buy some of those half meat loath aluminum and put in front (or I believe side in your case).  That from what people have said works well.
> 
> But you flamed up your wood b/c of the open ends.  I haven't had one flame up since I started with foil.  See my post earlier for how mine looked.



I appreciate the input.

I don't know if you have yet or not, but have you taken a look at post #82 of this thread?

It's my post.   I believe that I may have been among the first, if not the first to use foil in an attempt to prevent wood ignition in this item.

In the following pics, another effort,  you can see that  I had poked holes into the foil using a screwdriver.  The foil was wrapped tightly around the wood. The ends closed. Holes poked into the ends

Needless to say, the wood barely if even smoldered.

Take a look again at post #82 showing the pic at the right side chamber, and look at what happened to the right side log.  This was with the ends of the foil open.

In that instance, some of the wood, namely that in the right side chamber,  did nothing more than obtain a layer of soot over it .......even with the ends of the foil open.

In other words, the wood in the right  chamber not only never ignited, but it also never even smoldered.  All that it did was get a layer of soot all over it from burning pellets and possibly the wood from the other chamber.

And so that leaves a question  for me of just how much of the wood needs to be exposed to avoid full ignition and runaway temps?

Do I punch holes into the ends, open the ends, close the ends?  Punch holes in the sides?

I can only answer for myself, and my answer would be, "I don't know".

Open ends, closed ends, in my hands, and for me combustion of the wood has been unpredictable.  No matter which way I go.

I don't like unpredictable.

I've done this  before.  And either I get no smoldering of the wood if I wrap it entirely and just poke holes, or I get ignition of the wood if I leave an end open.....and even have had an instance where I left the ends open and got ignition of the wood on one side, but not on the other.


















But for me, the takeaway is, if the flames were this bad with just leaving the ends open for this cook, well then how bad would they have been had I not used any foil at all?

The actual instructions, at least to my knowledge, do not call for the use of foil at all.  Or am I missing something?

I've used this device, following the instructions.  That is  using no foil, just wood chunks or small logs, and allowing the wood to ignite and then dropping the temps back down.  My results have been mixed with that. 

Once the wood ignites, there was no guarantee that it was going to go out simply because I backed off the heat coming from the firepot.  And well that makes sense to me.

An ignited piece of wood can continue to remain in flames, even  if no additional heat is applied to it once it is aflame. 

So jacking the heat up in an attempt to ignite the wood, and then backing off,  waiting for the flames to die out and then setting your cooking temp and going from there, is a concept that raises my eyebrows.

But yeah, as anything other than a replacement for my stock diffuser, this part will not be getting any further work in my cooks in terms of my putting wood into it.


----------



## kstone113

Post 91 its the one I'm talking about.  I put the foil in first and just drop in the chunks.  I've always used chunks and everytime after a cook I've done, it has just been ash left.  One difference between what I did and you did is you've used full wood logs which is obviously better and will smoke for longer than chunks.

But yeah, there is other options for adding wood flavor pellets grills as I mentioned which frankly are easier and less hassle.  With all that said, that's why I haven't used it too much and will reserve for brisket and ribs and pulled pork or even a full bird of some type.

If there is any Rec Tec people around you, someone may want to buy off you.

And I will say the times I put in without foil, I did see a fire like you had but since we all here started with foil, I haven't had that happen.


----------



## SlowmotionQue

kstone113 said:


> Post 91 its the one I'm talking about.  I put the foil in first and just drop in the chunks.  I've always used chunks and everytime after a cook I've done, it has just been ash left.  One difference between what I did and you did is you've used full wood logs which is obviously better and will smoke for longer than chunks.
> 
> But yeah, there is other options for adding wood flavor pellets grills as I mentioned which frankly are easier and less hassle.  With all that said, that's why I haven't used it too much and will reserve for brisket and ribs and pulled pork or even a full bird of some type.
> 
> If there is any Rec Tec people around you, someone may want to buy off you.
> 
> And I will say the times I put in without foil, I did see a fire like you had but since we all here started with foil, I haven't had that happen.



I saw post #91 and I am familiar with it.

Out of curiously, how many other attempts have you made using this device, with and without foil,  and then taking a hard look at your results?

I ask this because Post #68, through about #71  of this thread are mine as well.

A critical look at that post reveals that again, the wood ended up with more of a layer of soot on it, than  actual blackening due to smoldering.
In fact, one piece did not burn/smolder/ignite at all, and the pics show that as well.

Also, I'd throw this out there, those who use stick burners, and are proficient at using them,  really do not want the wood to "smolder", bur rather they'd like for  it to be in flames when it is in the burn chamber of say a side burner.

This flaming wood, and red hot embers,  gives off  a cleaner smoke than does smoldering wood which tends to give off soot and creosote.

Which is why the smoke is white.

And so again, at least for me, this begs the question.  Do I want the "dirty white smoke" which is characteristic of smoldering wood?  Which is what I'm going to get if I wrap it in foil.

Or do I want the cleaner smoke from wood which has burned or is burning down to embers.

If I want the latter,  which is what a true "stick burner" gives when running on a well managed fire,  well then I have to be ready for my temps to go up, unless I am going to somehow load red hot or near red hot burning wood coals into this device once I'm cooking.

No, I really don't want to sell it as it's heft.  That offers some value to it.

But I've been using this device and experimenting with it for around 6 months, in winter weather, spring weather and now summer weather.  With and without foil wrapping the wood.

Though I've come to the conclusion that it does not yield results for me of the consistency that I'm going to need, no, I don't think I'll get rid of it.


----------



## RCAlan

SlowmotionQue said:


> Well, another day, another cook, another data point.
> 
> This time, a 14.75lb brisket, using less wood, foil wrap with the ends of the foil wraps left open and placed with the open ends towards the right when the SD HD is positioned.
> 
> This was for a 14hr plus cook.
> 
> View attachment 398195
> 
> 
> View attachment 398196
> 
> 
> 
> This was left over from a full hopper, 35lbs, mix of Lumberjack Char Hickory, CookinPellets Perfect Mix and Lumberjack Competition Blend.
> 
> View attachment 398197
> 
> 
> This is what the wood looked like immediately after the 14hrs plus cook.
> View attachment 398198
> 
> View attachment 398199
> 
> 
> The wood smoldered, but mostly got smoked itself.  I would have liked for a bit more ignition of the wood.  Next time I do this, I will make a 1 inch wide slit down the length of the foil wrap, in addition to leaving the ends open,  in an attempt to get a bit better ignition of the wood.
> 
> The brisket turned out excellent, but I will be continuing in my efforts to tweak the foil wrap technique in the SD HD.
> 
> Also, the temps stayed stable at 250*  plus or minus 5 degrees, save for the time I opened the lid this morning to foil the brisket.
> 
> Foil seems to definitely be the way to go.  The question now is how much of the wood to leave exposed so as to acquire the benefit of additional wood smoke, while keeping the temperatures in line.



What did You do different that from this posting that everything was good, but from your last posting, the wood ignited and the wood fired off to much?  I’ll put a couple of small holes in the wrapped foil and the ends are exposed a little and that’s it.  My wrapped wood tends to burn slowly well past 8 hours.  I try not to very much from what I’ve found to work for me and my grill while using the SDHD and I haven’t had any problems.  The more that the wood is exposed, the more oxygen gets in..   because You know, once the wood completely fires off....  That’s it.

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## SlowmotionQue

RCAlan said:


> What did You do different that from this posting that everything was good, but from your last posting, the wood ignited and the wood fired off to much?  I’ll put a couple of small holes in the wrapped foil and the ends are exposed a little and that’s it.  My wrapped wood tends to burn slowly well past 8 hours.  I try not to very much from what I’ve found to work for me and my grill while using the SDHD and I haven’t had any problems.  The more that the wood is exposed, the more oxygen gets in..   because You know, once the wood completely fires off....  That’s it.
> 
> PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi



You asked what I did differently from last attempt whereby one side of the wood lit off, but the other was covered in soot.

Not much.

I had the ends opened last time, same as here.  But today, I  had a slight opening, a seam the length of the logs and the foil.

I did start this cook at 225° as opposed to my usual 250°.

See post #82.  The ends of the foil are opened.  Same as today.

On that day though, one chamber of the wood never ignited.  It simply gathered soot.   Today however; both chambers did ignite.

The seam though, aside from the starting temperature,  is the only other thing that I can think of that I did differently, and I only did that because last time the right chamber wood simply discolored and came nowhere close to igniting or even smoldering.

I added the seam, because I had this happen and reported it in my previous attempt.  The ends of the wood lit, and burned down about an inch or two into the log at best,  but not the centers.

The centers are pristine.  Which is why I cut a seam into the foil this time.


----------



## kstone113

At least you have another heat diffuser.  

I've done at least 3 cooks the new way with the foil and have told others about it and it worked.  My smoke when doing it has looked good.  I even put a video of it on instagram.  I do think the big difference with you was the 225 (down from 250) and the open ends.  Pretty sure it is as simple as that.  I have noticed when I do 225, it takes awhile to get it going to where when I did 250 with ribs a couple times, that got the smoke going within an hour.  

Anyways, best of luck to you.  Try the meat loath pan trick if you ever need wood flavor.


----------



## DoubleBull

kstone113 said:


> At least you have another heat diffuser.
> 
> I've done at least 3 cooks the new way with the foil and have told others about it and it worked.  My smoke when doing it has looked good.  I even put a video of it on instagram.  I do think the big difference with you was the 225 (down from 250) and the open ends.  Pretty sure it is as simple as that.  I have noticed when I do 225, it takes awhile to get it going to where when I did 250 with ribs a couple times, that got the smoke going within an hour.
> 
> Anyways, best of luck to you.  Try the meat loath pan trick if you ever need wood flavor.



I have enjoyed reading this thread and your efforts to tweak this are appreciated. What I would like to know is has the smoke profile on the meat been enhanced considerably by use of this accessory?


----------



## SlowmotionQue

DoubleBull said:


> I have enjoyed reading this thread and your efforts to tweak this are appreciated. What I would like to know is has the smoke profile on the meat been enhanced considerably by use of this accessory?



Which one of us are you asking?


----------



## kstone113

DoubleBull said:


> I have enjoyed reading this thread and your efforts to tweak this are appreciated. What I would like to know is has the smoke profile on the meat been enhanced considerably by use of this accessory?


If you mean the Heavy D with actual wood chunks or logs in it, then I would definitely say yes.  I definitely noticed a flavor difference with all the meats I've done with it.  

I don't know if this is completely necessary as the aluminum meat loathe pan which is cheap and easy however I don't know if the smoke lasts as long though with the heavy d.  

And coming from a propane smoker where I used wood chunks and chips but rarely if ever got smoke rings on my meats from that smoker but still would have a great smoke flavor, I thought the first cooks I did on the Rec Tec did not taste quite as smoky.  Some like that though and some like me like that strong smoke flavor.  Since then though I have learned to put pellets on the heat diffuser and the meat loathe pan trick.  So thus why I now only use the Heavy D when doing Ribs, Brisket and Pork Butt/Shoulder.


----------



## DoubleBull

Anyone involved Slomo, I am not picky. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SlowmotionQue

DoubleBull said:


> Any one involved. Not picky.






DoubleBull said:


> I have enjoyed reading this thread and your efforts to tweak this are appreciated. What I would like to know is *has the smoke profile on the meat been enhanced considerably by use of this accessory?*



When I have gotten it to work, if you put my feet to the fire, no pun intended, I'd have to say that it enhanced it, but not "considerably".

However the whole "stick burner" thing, and it being able to consistently mimic stick burner flavor, no, it does not do that for me as I evaluate it closely.

The idea is to make the wood smolder and the smoke from the smoldering wood is supposed to give flavor to the food.

The instructions have you fire your grill up to a high heat, get the wood lit, then drop your temp down, and let the wood smolder.

However, and I mentioned this earlier,  take a look at a smoldering log sometimes.

What you'll see, is white smoke.  Or dirty smoke.

A well run stick burner, with a well managed fire, the wood tends to be at a point  which is closer to what Aaron Franklin refers to as_ "_complete combustion"on page 92 of his book; _Franklin Barbecue, A Meat Smoking Manifesto_.

Though this "complete combustion"  is actually never reached in a pit, the goal is to get as close to it as possible.   The closer one gets to it, the cleaner the smoke is.

This concept is also broached on the Amazing Ribs site in their articles on wood.

He goes on to say, and I believe him, some of the worst smoke comes from smoldering wood.  Or wood which is farther away from complete combustion.  So you really don't want the bulk of your smoke to come from smoldering wood.

_"Some of the nastiest smoke comes from wood that's smoldering-burning without flame."_

So effectively,  the little bit of extra smoke that I was getting from the smoldering wood in the SDHD, is actually to large degree "dirty smoke".  Look at the smoke in my post #71. It's not thin blue smoke, but closer to white.  Which is why you have a difficult time seeing through it.   It's not awful IMO,   I've seen worse.  But it's certainly not great either.

But many of us, myself included, have become so familiar with at least  some degree of dirty smoke on our barbecue, in part from cooking with charcoal,  that it didn't faze me.

Basically what I was getting was clean smoke from the pellets, with a touch, a tad of dirty smoke from the SDHD.

This tended to make it taste more like barbecue which I had grown familiar with since I got rid of my own stick burner and started using WSMs, Kettles, Kamados.

The results with the SDHD with small amounts of  smoldering wood in it,   tasted a bit closer to BBQ done over Kingsford or Royal Oak with wood chips, chunks, or logs mixed in.  Not a lot closer, mind you, you could still tell that it was done on a pellet smoker.   But in my pellet smoker, when I could get the SDHD to smoke, I could taste a difference between using it and not using it.  I now know that this was due to the short exposure of my food to the dirty smoke coming from the smoldering wood in the SDHD.

But bottom line, this device in my opinion, is simply not worth my effort to use it because of the adverse affects it has on my temperature control.

I'm also not up for wrapping logs in foil every time I want to use it vs using one of my smoke tubes.

In short, it's simply not worth my time vs using a smoke tube, a MoJo Brick, or as the gentleman above mentions, pellets on top of the diffuser.

Which BTW, also release "dirty" white smoke, but because pellet smoke is light to begin with, the white smoke from pellets is not  noxious to me, nor does it leave the acrid aftertaste that white smoke from a smoldering log or wood chunks leaves.

If you ever smell the white smoke from a smoldering smoke tube, or smoke tray filled with pellets,  you'll notice that it actually smells good.

However smell white smoke from a smoldering mesquite or hickory log, and it won't smell nearly as good and you likely won't be able to tolerate it for long, and it will leave an acrid aftertaste if you should eat food exposed to it for a long time.

Sorry for the length, but I'm trying to paint you as vivid a picture as I can and give you the best description of what I have observed thus far using it.


----------



## RCAlan

DoubleBull said:


> Anyone involved Slomo, I am not picky. Thanks in advance.



So You see, every device is not for everyone...  This posting is not meant for a back and forth argument, it’s just my opinion.  I actually enjoy the smoke flavor profile and the smoke aroma that I get with my SDHD.  It’s taken a quite a few cooks to get too this point...  Early on without doing the Wrap, the wood would just ignite, the temps would soar out of control and there would be a Smokey mess...  The wrong kind of smoke.  When I wrap my wood chunks, I get a nice long, light, steady smoke.  Nothing bitter or foul smelling and my Grills temps stays very steady.  There are several products for sale online and in stores that are wood chips in foiled cups that People use in Propane Grills that are very effective.  The Aluminum Foil wrapping of the Wood Chunks and Splits in the SDHD is essentially the same idea and can be done with great success.  Again, as I’ve posted many times before, the SDHD is not for everyone...  Just like every BBQ product on the Market is not for everyone.  That’s just the BBQ world we live in...  but the SDHD with Aluminum Foiled Wrap Wood Chunks can be very effective and give your bbq that nice little extra smoke flavor that some people miss while using pellet grills.  Is the SDHD for everyone?  No.

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## SlowmotionQue

You are exactly right. It’s not for “everyone”.

This is why I’m careful to emphasize that my results, experiences, outcomes  are mine and only mine. You’ll also see me use  the abbreviation “YMMV” or similar communication  in some of my posts regarding it.  Others might not get the same results as mine and thus will be happy with it.

As a side note, I’d like to add a few  comments which may be of benefit in this discussion, and may explain some of what I observed.

I’ve gone back and reviewed the days that I’ve had “successes” with it and looked at the weather on those days using “Weather Underground” archives.

The successful days tended to be in the late winter and early spring. Indeed one successful day the temp outside was as low as 29°F and never got above  about 49°F during the hours of the cook.

Things started to and tended to go off the rails for me when using this device however as spring and summer set in and the weather got hotter. One other of my post in here, which described yet another prior instance of  causing me to have to “rescue” the food, the temp was 80°F outside.

A good pit master, and indeed some firemen who have fought forest fires or house fires, and others with experience with wood fires,  may tell you that wood fires behave, and burning wood can behave differently depending upon environmental conditions such as weather.

And so I’m not surprised that my “worst”  results, came when it was warm outside and my “best” results came in freezing or closer to freezing conditions.  The cold, no doubt in my mind,  played a role in retarding the ignition of the wood.

In addition, condition of and type of wood can play a role in its combustion.

For example, green wood doesn’t ignite as quickly as does well seasoned wood.  Wood that is too dry will ignite quickly and burn hotter.  Take a look at  the pics in post #31 at the perfectly cut wood log.   Post #32 shows it as well.  That wood is green and less dense in comparison to the stuff from out of that Kingsford bag.  Both are hickory wood.  But notice how much more seasoned and dense the stuff from out of the Kingsford bag is vs the rectangular logs I bought.

Finally, as to the foil wrapping bit.

The fact that this even need be done to get good results from this product, and to my knowledge this information is nowhere to be found in the instructions for using it, makes me feel that  this item is not quite ready for prime time.

Things such as how much wood to use, how much of that wood and which areas of it to leave exposed, in my opinion, are not things which should be left to us to find out.

Of the aforementioned items intended to generate additional smoke that the gentleman RCAllan points to above in his post, as well as the familiar smoke tube, I could be wrong here, but I don’t believe that any of them has the same potential to damage my cooks as a result of direct flame or overheating,  and even possibly cause me peripheral or collateral damage as does an out of control fire burning inside of SDHD.

A look at the flames coming from it as I removed it during my last cook lead me to feel this way.

It is for this reason that it’s back to my Xtreme smoke setting and my smoke tubes in lieu of the SDHD.

Like the gentleman said. It’s not for everyone.  Or more specifically it’s not for me.


----------



## SlowmotionQue

ReefJones said:


> So, after pulling my 2nd brisket off my GMG using The Heavy D, to rescue it from  HUGE temp jumps and flare ups, I finally went and bought a OKJoe offset, reverse flow, smoker.  I didn't try ALL of the guidance offered by RCAlan (thanks btw) so I'm sure you can get it to work with enough finagling. For me, if I have to do that much on a pellet smoker, I would rather just manage a real fire (which I needed to learn to do anyway). ....
> RJ



Some of my results were similar.    I have also witnessed huge temp jumps and flare ups during it's use.


----------



## RCAlan

I know most Pellet Grill Owners have evolved and enjoy the lighter flavor profile that wood pellets produce.  Many like the ease of use and prefer not to have too manage grill temps or tend to wood like a true Stick Burner would have You to do.   But, there is a minority of Pellet Grill Owners, like Myself, that can and will burn real wood in their pellet grills with great success in various ways.  Great Posting BC Buck in your Thread!!  Most Pellet Grill Owners couldn’t imagine tending to a wood fire in their pellet grills...  The “Set it and Forget it” movement in bbqing has truly arrived, but with one major setback...  Wood Pellets will never produce the same Smoke flavor profile as actual real hardwood.  Many don’t care, but some like Myself do.  I’ve also come to the conclusion that if You truly miss and want true wood smoke flavor in your bbq, you’ll have to burn real wood in your pellet grills to get there.   Besides using the SmokeDaddy Wood Burning Heat Diffuser with good results, the level of wood smoke flavor still wasn’t the same as an actual Stick Burner...  I was like D.mn, how can I improve this??   Another Poster kstone113, mention adding a Aluminum Meat Loaf Pan and putting wood chunks or pellets in it to get ignition to add smoke flavor.  I figured out if I installed a small steel Charcoal basket or Grilling Wok inside the lower portion of my pellet grill and opposite of the hopper side, then I could place wood chunks in the basket, about half full, light it and get it going.  I’ve tried wrapping in foil this way and without.  I’ve gotten a better, stronger smoke flavor profile without the foil, but the foil wrapped wood will burn longer.  Remember, Hardwood will ignite and then smoke for quite some time...  Once the wood fire has started,  I then start up my Pellet Grill and get it ready...  Which is about 15-20min preheat, by then, the wood is just smoking and the pellet grill is ready.  I then drop my pellet grills temp down to 200*-225* degrees knowing that with the wood chunks will produce some extra heat, but since the wood is just smoking and not on all out fire, the extra heat being produce is very manageable...  Also, all the Wood Chunks aren’t burning at the same time, they will ignite during the course of the cook...  The Smokers temps will jump up a bit when this happens...  I’ve found if necessary, you can always add a water pan to help keep the “Smokers” temps extra stable and it really helps.  Also, depending on your brand of Pellet Smoker, You can lay a piece of aluminum foil with holes in it over the charcoal basket to help prevent flare ups.  Depending on what’s in the “Smoker” being cooked, You can add more wood chunks if needed for longer cooks if desired.  Is this option for every Pellet Grill Owner?  No.  Most couldn’t imagine tending to real wood smoking in their pellet grills..  Some will say, that’s not what pellet grills were made to do, burning real wood in a Pellet Grill.  Will You have perfect temp control going this route? No and You shouldn’t expect it.  Many will say, why not just buy a real stick burner...  Well because, You can have and experience the best of both worlds at the same time and there will be no doubt in the Smoke flavor profile is just like a stick burner, because You’re burning Real Wood just like a real stick burner.   For those that may be curious, give it a shot...  Have I given up on the SmokeDaddy Wood Burning Heat Diffuser?  No, I still use it without the wood and it does work with the foil wrapping.  I’ve just evolved and I don’t mine the extra work which is actually very little extra effort.

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## SlowmotionQue

RCAlan said:


> ... Besides using the SmokeDaddy Wood Burning Heat Diffuser with good results, *the level of wood smoke flavor still wasn’t the same as an actual Stick Burner...  I was like D.mn, how can I improve this??*



I appreciate that you bring up this point.

I wish that you had elaborated on what may have been the reasons for this.

I suspect that the fact that a few chunks of smoldering wood, or even a couple of small logs, are not enough to offer wood flavor the same as an actual stick burner.



RCAlan said:


> ....Another Poster kstone113, mention adding a Aluminum Meat Loaf Pan and putting wood chunks or pellets in it to get ignition to add smoke flavor.  *I figured out if I installed a small steel Charcoal basket or Grilling Wok inside the lower portion of my pellet grill and opposite of the hopper side, then I could place wood chunks in the basket, about half full, light it and get it going. * I’ve tried wrapping in foil this way and without.  *I’ve gotten a better, stronger smoke flavor profile without the foil, but the foil wrapped wood will burn longer.  Remember, Hardwood will ignite and then smoke for quite some time...*



Yes, it will.  But the important thing to remember is that smoldering wood is not what the real pit masters want.

They like for their wood to be in flames.  That's whether they are using traditional side burners or reverse flow burners, or crude pits where they're spreading red hot coals onto a "floor" and putting meat above them, or off to the side of them. 

The very faint, barely visible,  thin blue smoke coming from off of wood which is in flames, or which has been reduced to glowing embers  is the smoke that they want.  Not dirty smoke coming from smoldering wood.



RCAlan said:


> Once the wood fire has started,  I then start up my Pellet Grill and get it ready...  Which is about 15-20min preheat, by then, the wood is just smoking and the pellet grill is ready.  I then drop my pellet grills temp down to 200*-225* degrees knowing that with the wood chunks will produce some extra heat, but since the wood is just smoking and not on all out fire, the extra heat being produce is very manageable...  Also, all the Wood Chunks aren’t burning at the same time, they will ignite during the course of the cook...  The Smokers temps will jump up a bit when this happens...  I’ve found if necessary, you can always add a water pan to help keep the “Smokers” temps extra stable and it really helps.  Also, depending on your brand of Pellet Smoker, You can lay a piece of aluminum foil with holes in it over the charcoal basket to help prevent flare ups.  Depending on what’s in the “Smoker” being cooked, You can add more wood chunks if needed for longer cooks if desired.  Is this option for every Pellet Grill Owner?  No.  Most couldn’t imagine tending to real wood smoking in their pellet grills..  Some will say, that’s not what pellet grills were made to do, burning real wood in a Pellet Grill.  Will You have perfect temp control going this route? No and You shouldn’t expect it.  Many will say, why not just buy a real stick burner...



Glad to hear that's working out for you.  Whatever works.



RCAlan said:


> ......  Well because, You can have and experience the best of both worlds at the same time and there will be no doubt in the Smoke flavor profile is just like a stick burner, because You’re burning Real Wood just like a real stick burner.   For those that may be curious, give it a shot...



I don't know about the "best" of both worlds.

And I say that because the "best" that a real stick burner has to offer in terms of  smoke flavor, does not come from smoldering wood chips.

Or better put, one cannot and should not expect to get the same smoke flavor from burning wood chunks in a basket placed inside of  a pellet smoker as one would get from burning wood splits over a several hour cook in a reverse flow or traditional offset stick burner.



RCAlan said:


> Have I given up on the SmokeDaddy Wood Burning Heat Diffuser?  No, I still use it without the wood and it does work with the foil wrapping.  I’ve just evolved and I don’t mine the extra work which is actually very little extra effort.
> 
> PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always... Semper Fi



I've "evolved" in the use of my SDHD as well and use it as just a diffuser, making no attempt to add wood to it.

You know, early in your post you brought up an excellent points.  I'd like to revisit it if I may:



RCAlan said:


> I know most Pellet Grill Owners have evolved and enjoy the lighter flavor profile that wood pellets produce. *Many like the ease of use and prefer not to have too manage grill temps or tend to wood like a true Stick Burner would have You to do*....



You are exactly right.  And this is the reason why Kamado Joe is coming out with a new pellet Kamado, and it is rumored that non other than Weber is coming out with their own pellet grill.

https://twitter.com/kamadojoe


----------



## RCAlan

Quote... The very faint, barely visible, thin blue smoke coming from off of wood which is in flames, or which has been reduced to glowing embers is the smoke that they want. Not dirty smoke coming from smoldering wood....  Quote.. 

Exactly...   and that’s what I described in my previous posting...  Not smoldering wood, but wood that is burning and wood embers that are smoking...  Oh and I know it works.  In a perfect bbq world, everyone would be singing Kumbaya and waiting for bbq brisket Manna to come from the sky...  In the mean time, I and others have  experienced great bbq, while burning wood in our pellet grills.  My technique allows the wood to burn and smoke and the embers to smoke...  I can also continue to add wood to the basket/Grill Wok as I continue with my cook if I so desire...  Whatever works...  This works.  I’m not trying to convince You, trust that...  I’m just posting to those that share and feel the same as I do.  To those that want that is missing in their pellet grill experience.  Real Wood Smoke Flavor...  Not smoldering smoke that you keep describing.  But hay, to each their own.  More importantly, I hope everyone has an enjoyable Labor Day with their Families and Friends and remember those who are in need and those who are in Service. 

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## SlowmotionQue

RCAlan said:


> Exactly...   and that’s what I described in my previous posting...  Not smoldering wood, but wood that is burning and wood embers that are smoking...  Oh and I know it works.  In a perfect bbq world, everyone would be singing Kumbaya and waiting for bbq brisket Manna to come from the sky...



Funny you say that as I’m not convinced that there are not any out there right now who might be doing just that.



> ..In the mean time, I and others have  experienced great bbq, while burning wood in our pellet grills.



Well, rather than wait for those others of whom you speak, to chime in here on the afore described method,  I think that I’ll give it a shot myself when I have some time to try it.   It certainly sounds promising anyway.



> ...My technique allows the wood to burn and smoke and the embers to smoke...  I can also continue to add wood to the basket/Grill Wok as I continue with my cook if I so desire...  Whatever works...  This works.  I’m not trying to convince You, trust that...  I’m just posting to those that share and feel the same as I do.  To those that want that is missing in their pellet grill experience.  Real Wood Smoke Flavor...  Not smoldering smoke that you keep describing.



Hopefully, several folks will try this and get results such as you describe.

I’m certainly going to try it.



RCAlan said:


> .... But hay, to each their own.




Exactly.  Each to his own.  Whatever works for you.



RCAlan said:


> More importantly, I hope everyone has an enjoyable Labor Day with their Families and Friends and remember those who are in need and those who are in Service....



I certainly will, and I hope that others do as well.


----------



## RCAlan

FYI...  Very important, for those thinking about burning wood in your pellet grills, You will not be able to Set your grill and Forget it...  Your grills temps will also not be within 5*-10* degrees of your set point..  Not even close.  When burning wood in the charcoal basket, I set my grill at 225* degrees and it ran more near 275* plus degrees due to the burning wood increased my grills temp.  When I set the temp to 250* degrees, while the wood was burning, the actual temp was 300* plus degrees.  The lower your grills set temp, the better.  200*-225* is the best temps to try, knowing that it will actually be closer to 250* plus degrees while smoking embers... and closer to 300* while the wood is freshly burning.  Burning embers will give you lower temps then burning wood.  Also, the amount of wood chunks being used/burn will also factor in.  If You can’t cook at temps 50* plus degrees higher then your set point, then this option is not for you.  Also, the more your grills fan is on, it will feed the flames of the wood and your temps will shoot up... not so much while the burnt embers are smoking.  Each brand of Pellet Grill is different and each will have different results.  If You have the space, a water pan really helps in temp management and the larger the pan the better.  For those that have to have rock solid temp control and that’s one of the main reasons many bought their Pellet Grills in the first place, then this option may not be for you.  Remember, the effort is to make Your pellet grill into a stick burner and burning wood will increase the heat in your grills, there’s no way around it, but the increase temps can be managed.  If others have any useful ideas for temp management, please share.  I think if the air intake can be managed, the better results in temp control.  If You can work around the draw backs of the increase in the grills temps, the added real wood smoke is well worth the effort and a try.  It’s still a work in progress, but the last few attempts have gone very, very well and Way better then using the SDHD with unwrapped wood in it.

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## SlowmotionQue

RCAlan said:


> FYI...  Very important, for those thinking about burning wood in your pellet grills, You will not be able to Set your grill and Forget it...



I pretty much stopped reading right there, but curiosity got the better of me and I scanned the rest.

But RC, you did this membership a great service by getting this out there up front.  And I thank you.

Anyone  armed with this knowledge, can just about decide whether it is or is not worth the tradeoff of automation vs  flavor which, let’s face it, “might be close to" flavor which would be obtained from a real stick burner.  And that's IF everything goes well and you don't end up with temps going well above your set point.

I, for one, thank you for being upfront with this important tidbit.



RCAlan said:


> Your grills temps will also not be within 5*-10* degrees of your set point..  *Not even close.*  When burning wood in the charcoal basket, *I set my grill at 225* degrees and it ran more near 275* plus degrees due to the burning wood increased my grills temp.  When I set the temp to 250* degrees, while the wood was burning, the actual temp was 300* plus degrees. *



Wow.



RCAlan said:


> If You can’t cook at temps *50* plus degrees higher then your set point,* then this option is not for you.



It would seem not to be.  But what then is the  point in setting a temperature at all,  if you can't trust that setting and things might end up 50° plus degrees higher than what you set them?




RCAlan said:


> Also, the more your grills fan is on, *it will feed the flames of the wood and your temps will shoot up...* *not so much while the burnt embers are smoking*.



Hmmmmm.  All of this begs the question; "If one were fine with witnessing 50 plus degree temp swings and they were OK with no "set it and forget it" advantages that a pellet grill offers, why wouldn't they simply buy a real stick burner and be “absolutely guaranteed” of getting stick burner results for such efforts and compromises?"


----------



## RCAlan

SlowmotionQue said:


> I pretty much stopped reading right there, but curiosity got the better of me and I scanned the rest.
> 
> But RC, you did this membership a great service by getting this out there up front.  And I thank you.
> 
> Anyone  armed with this knowledge, can just about decide whether it is or is not worth the tradeoff of automation vs  flavor which, let’s face it, “might be close to" flavor which would be obtained from a real stick burner.  And that's IF everything goes well and you don't end up with temps going well above your set point.
> 
> I, for one, thank you for being upfront with this important tidbit.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> Well RC, speaking only for myself here, and understanding that others might feel the same way, I thank you profusely for putting this out there up front and for saving me the time and trouble of attempting this technique.
> 
> Out of control temps are what motivate many people, myself included,  towards pellet grill ownership in the first place.  They bought pellet grills so that they "could" set it and forget it when it came to smoking foods.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm.  All of this begs the question; "If one were fine with witnessing 50 plus degree temp swings and they were OK with no "set it and forget it" advantages that a pellet grill offers, why wouldn't they simply buy a real stick burner and be “absolutely guaranteed” of getting stick burner results for such efforts and compromises?"



I get Your point...  If the goal is to enjoy a real stick burner flavor profile in Ones bbq, why not just use a real Stick Burner, which is truly the original and best way?   Well, IMO opinion, it’s the hobby aspect of trying new things and testing news ways and seeing what those efforts can bring.  If I can get my pellet grill to produce real wood smoke, why not give it a try?  Will those efforts bring results exactly as an original Stick Burner?  You never know until you give it a shot...
That’s one of the fun aspects of this hobby besides making great bbq is being able to try something different and perhaps make something better by thinking outside the box. 
Does burning real wood increase the wood flavor profile produced by pellet grills?  Yes.  Are there some compromises in this effort? Yes.  Is it worth the extra effort?  For some, Yes and for some, No. 

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## SlowmotionQue

RCAlan said:


> I get Your point...  If the goal is to enjoy a real stick burner flavor profile in Ones bbq, why not just use a real Stick Burner, which is truly the original and best way?   Well, IMO opinion, it’s the hobby aspect of trying new things and testing news ways and seeing what those efforts can bring.  If I can get my pellet grill to produce real wood smoke, why not give it a try?  Will those efforts bring results exactly as an original Stick Burner?  You never know until you give it a shot...
> That’s one of the fun aspects of this hobby besides making great bbq is being able to try something different and perhaps make something better by thinking outside the box.
> Does burning real wood increase the wood flavor profile produced by pellet grills?  Yes.  Are there some compromises in this effort? Yes.  Is it worth the extra effort?  For some, Yes and for some, No.
> 
> PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi



Well, yeah, I guess you have a point.

If you like to experiment and tinker, well then this is certainly one way to do it.

However from what I'm reading, it would seem that this method could still use a good deal of tweaking.

Have you considered using a miniature burn barrel, ie a chimney, to burn the wood chunks down to embers and then putting those glowing embers into an open topped and/or bottom perforated container inside the pellet grill?

I thought of this because some pit masters use a burn barrel to create embers.  They use these glowing embers  for both heat and for the resulting TBS which comes from them.

I got this notion, because someone actually used this method for a Weber kettle.

They kept a chimney of wood chunks going, reducing those chunks to red hot coals to burn off the "nasties" ie most of the byproducts which would result in bitter, white smoke, and basically did the entire cook, I don't recall whether it was a brisket or ribs, using these burned to red hot coals wood chunks on one side of the kettle for heat and  for the barely visible  TBS that wood burned to this point, tends to produce.

It's not something that I am willing to try, as at this point,  I tend to believe...no, I'm personally convinced,  that the whole exercise of attempting to get stick burner flavor from a pellet grill, is at best a questionable expenditure of time.  A dubious expenditure of time and effort when a real stick burner can be had for less than $800.00.

I don't want to go so far as to call it a "fool's errand", but there is no doubt *in my own mind* at this point,  that it is and has been, *at least for me*, a questionable expenditure of time.

It is my opinion, and it indeed conforms to logic, that the only way to *consistently, reliably and accurately* get "stick burner flavor"............................................................................is to cook on a stick burner.

Anything else, any other method, has clearly not  to this point, been shown to reliably and consistently provide same....... *except* in the minds of  that very small  handful of *"non stick burner, but pellet grill" *owners who've attempted via makeshift methods.

In other words, no blind or double blind taste tests have been performed, at least not to my knowledge,  which would confirm that any of the aforementioned "stick burner flavor mimicking" techniques described in this thread, actually does indeed and without doubt,  provide flavor the same as that produced from off of a stick burner.

However what I describe above,  using a burn chamber to produce red hot coals, giving off TBS, to be transferred into a container inside of a pellet grill, might plant a seed or motivate someone who actually is interested in investing time into such an endeavor as attempting to mimic stick burner taste results on a pellet grill by using "real" wood in it.


----------



## kstone113

Hey all,

I did use my Heavy D the other day for Pork shoulder.  I used the foil method and worked as I thought it would.  I cooked the butt at 250 which gets the real wood smoking within 30 minutes.  My temps held steady.  

I'm more with RCAlan to where he is coming from.  I do like to tinker but also, I just don't have the time in my life to do the whole stick burner thing.  I probably will someday but right now, I just don't.  I do realize when using the Heavy D, it takes away some of the set it and forget it but still has less work than even my propane smoker was.  

The whole meat loaf thing I am still tinkering with.  I did a cook with wood chips and chunks in it covered with foil but poked holes and cooked around 225 and a lot of the wood didn't even smoke or ignite.  But when I tried uncovering it another cook, it caught fire.  So I'm still messing around with that.  Appears at least with my Rec Tec Bull that cooking at 250 is always hot enough to ignite extra wood whether in Heavy D or meat loaf pan.  If I want to cook at 225, I'm better off pre-heating the grill to 275 to 300 to get the wood going and let the grill tamper off down to 225.  I do know when I do that though it will take a lot of time to get down to temp because of the extra heat from the wood.  I am ok with that though as the PID controlled Bull does get back down.  It just can take an hour or longer.  

The heavy D is nice and I'm glad I have it but if I was someone else and I was tight on money and didn't have an extra $100, I would just do the meat loaf pan trick.  Another thing to keep in mind with the Heavy D is that it is made for side loading hoppers.  It does work on the Bull turning it sideways but still not made for a backend hopper.  So like SlowmotionQue just uses a heat diffuser whereas I won't ever do that because of the design.


----------



## SlowmotionQue

kstone113 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I did use my Heavy D the other day for Pork shoulder.  I used the foil method and worked as I thought it would.  I cooked the butt at 250 which gets the real wood smoking within 30 minutes.  My temps held steady.
> 
> I'm more with RCAlan to where he is coming from.  I do like to tinker but also, I just don't have the time in my life to do the whole stick burner thing.  I probably will someday but right now, I just don't.  I do realize when using the Heavy D, it takes away some of the set it and forget it but still has less work than even my propane smoker was.
> 
> The whole meat loaf thing I am still tinkering with.  I did a cook with wood chips and chunks in it covered with foil but poked holes and cooked around 225 and a lot of the wood didn't even smoke or ignite.  But when I tried uncovering it another cook, it caught fire.  So I'm still messing around with that.  Appears at least with my Rec Tec Bull that cooking at 250 is always hot enough to ignite extra wood whether in Heavy D or meat loaf pan.  If I want to cook at 225, I'm better off pre-heating the grill to 275 to 300 to get the wood going and let the grill tamper off down to 225.  I do know when I do that though it will take a lot of time to get down to temp because of the extra heat from the wood.  I am ok with that though as the PID controlled Bull does get back down.  It just can take an hour or longer.
> 
> The heavy D is nice and I'm glad I have it but if I was someone else and I was tight on money and didn't have an extra $100, I would just do the meat loaf pan trick.  Another thing to keep in mind with the Heavy D is that it is made for side loading hoppers.  It does work on the Bull turning it sideways but still not made for a backend hopper.  So like SlowmotionQue just uses a heat diffuser whereas I won't ever do that because of the design.



Just as a side note, you can cut the SDHD in the same places as the stock diffuser is cut, and still use it in your Bull as a replacement stock diffuser if you were so inclined.

Secondly, I did an interesting experiment yesterday and smoked ribs on my Kamado Joe at between 225 and 250 degrees. 

But using apple wood, instead of hickory this time along with my usual Royal Oak lump charcoal. 

What I discovered was that because apple doesn’t give off as strong an aroma when it burns, ie lighter smoke flavor, the ribs off my Kamado Joe using apple wood chunks as opposed to hickory,  tasted uncannily similar to ribs off my Rec  Tec, using Lumberjack MHC Competition pellets and my smoke tube filled with hickory pellets. 

Remarkably similar. 

In other words, while my Kamado Joe isn’t a stick burner, when it comes to smoke flavor, I may already have what I’ve been looking for.


----------



## SlowmotionQue

As I think about it, it sort of makes sense.  Hickory and other nut woods, generally give a stronger smoke profile than do fruit woods.

Thus *hickory* *pellets *in my smoke tubes placed in my pellet grill, gives me a flavor very similar to, close to on par with, reminiscent of, whatever you want to callout,   *apple wood chunks* placed in my Kamado.

I'm thinking that were I to try the same taste test, that I'd get similar results using other *fruit woods *such as peach or cherry.

I can get my hands on some peach wood, and will also try this experiment with cherry wood too.

I use A-MAZE-N pellets in my smoke tubes.  I bought hickory and Pecan. They're pricey, but they're good pellets, and a few of them go a long way when I use them in a smoke tube.  I'd never use them in my hopper.  Too pricey.

This has me wondering if *Mesquite *pellets, or a mix of say,  Mesquite and hickory pellets, 50/50  burned in a smoke tube, would give a smoke flavor on par with what I'd get using *hickory chunks* in my Kamado.  Mesquite pellets, though I've never burned them, *should* offer a still stronger smoke profile than even hickory or pecan pellets.

I'm thinking that "dialing up" on the type or selection of pellets to use in a smoke tube, ie pellets which would give a stronger smoke profile,  might land me at about on par with a wood selection which is "one step down"  from whatever pellet I'm burning in the tube.

In other words, to arrive at what apple would give me in a charcoal burner, I dial the pellets up to hickory.    And in order to arrive at a smoke flavor that would be close to hickory in a charcoal burner, I dial the smoke tube pellets up to Mesquite ....or even Mesquite and hickory 50/50.

This is what I call a worthwhile experiment.  And I intend to do it and get back.  *I know that this experiment will not cause my temps to shoot up and out of whack.*

Below is a pic of my smoke tubes.  During a cook, I use one of them or the other, not both. But I'm contemplating using both for my next brisket. 

I place them onto the grates,  but I place them at spots  which would cause much of the smoke tube to  be  *off of the drip pan*.   Or not over the drip pan.    I don't want the drip pan underneath them.  I do this so as not to waste grate space.   I *never *stack food outside of the drip pan.  That's a good way to get a grease fire.


----------



## RCAlan

kstone113 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I did use my Heavy D the other day for Pork shoulder.  I used the foil method and worked as I thought it would.  I cooked the butt at 250 which gets the real wood smoking within 30 minutes.  My temps held steady.
> 
> I'm more with RCAlan to where he is coming from.  I do like to tinker but also, I just don't have the time in my life to do the whole stick burner thing.  I probably will someday but right now, I just don't.  I do realize when using the Heavy D, it takes away some of the set it and forget it but still has less work than even my propane smoker was.
> 
> The whole meat loaf thing I am still tinkering with.  I did a cook with wood chips and chunks in it covered with foil but poked holes and cooked around 225 and a lot of the wood didn't even smoke or ignite.  But when I tried uncovering it another cook, it caught fire.  So I'm still messing around with that.  Appears at least with my Rec Tec Bull that cooking at 250 is always hot enough to ignite extra wood whether in Heavy D or meat loaf pan.  If I want to cook at 225, I'm better off pre-heating the grill to 275 to 300 to get the wood going and let the grill tamper off down to 225.  I do know when I do that though it will take a lot of time to get down to temp because of the extra heat from the wood.  I am ok with that though as the PID controlled Bull does get back down.  It just can take an hour or longer.
> 
> The heavy D is nice and I'm glad I have it but if I was someone else and I was tight on money and didn't have an extra $100, I would just do the meat loaf pan trick.  Another thing to keep in mind with the Heavy D is that it is made for side loading hoppers.  It does work on the Bull turning it sideways but still not made for a backend hopper.  So like SlowmotionQue just uses a heat diffuser whereas I won't ever do that because of the design.



Kstone113, here’s a good read I came across awhile back...  It covers all aspects of wood smoking...  Good and bad...  When white smoke is good and even when smoldering smoke can work in a good way.  It also covers the struggles with temp management while burning wood.  There’s even info about aluminum foil wrapped wood and aluminum meat loaf pans...  It’s a long read, but anyone interested in wood fired smoking should read the entire article.  It’s very informative and great info to share..

https://amazingribs.com/more-techni...iring/what-you-need-know-about-wood-smoke-and

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## kstone113

Before I read that article, I wanted to report I used my Heavy D over the weekend on brisket.  My first briskets I made in my Rec Tec were great and these were also.  But I was surprised that I didn't really have a smoke ring at all to the first time I did briskets, I did.  

The smoke flavor to me was the same with the Heavy D and without it.  There is a few factors at play here.  The first briskets I did do 4 so two of them were on racks which could allow for better smoke distribution b/c I did have to rotate the meats.  But also I can't help but think it might be because of the heavy D.  In the Bull(Not stampede), the heavy D is made for a side auger, not a rear one.  I could use my heavy D as my main heat diffuser but since the diffuser sits lower, it doesn't allow the firebox flame to get as high and have as much airflow.  

I know smoke rings in general mean nothing really for taste but I do like to see one b/c it looks better.  I cooked my briskets mostly at 225(I meant to go 250 before I went to be but forgot).  Perhaps that had something to do with it.  

I am starting to question though  if using this is really worth it ans if just using a meat loaf pan would be a better option to use real wood in the smoker.  I don't know when my next brisket will be but I think I will just try the pan next time.  

I am starting to think I should of gotten a cold smoker from Smokedaddy.  The downside of that is you have to drill a small hole in the smoker but not the end of the world.  The cold smokers Smokedaddy has works very well from what I've read and seen from videos.  I'm not ready to completely give up on the heavy D but may not be worth the extra work to set-up.  I had thought my ribs were better because of it.  

But for those of you who are on the fence about this product, I may be leaning towards not using anymore but need more testing before I go completely away from it.  

Just my thoughts on this....but for me, the temp control isn't an issue....


----------



## kstone113

Thanks for the article RCAlan - still wrapping my head around this all.  Perhaps that temporary white smothering smoke is ok for a shorter cook like ribs but not brisket?  

My brisket was still amazing as usual but again, no smoke ring when last time I had a pretty good one from just using the smoker as is(not even a smoke tube).


----------



## SlowmotionQue

kstone113 said:


> Thanks for the article RCAlan - still wrapping my head around this all.  Perhaps that temporary white smothering smoke is ok for a shorter cook like ribs but not brisket?
> 
> My brisket was still amazing as usual but again, *no smoke ring when last time I had a pretty good one from just using the smoker as is(not even a smoke tube)*.



Interesting report.    However a smoke tube won't necessarily impact whether you do or don't get a smoke ring.

So that you still got a smoke ring on your prior brisket from just  cooking in the smoker, but without using a smoke tube, really should not be a surprise.

In your prior post, you mentioned that a smoke ring has nothing to do with taste, and it's true.

But a smoke ring is also reported  to be more dependent upon the reaction of NO and CO with the myoglobin in the meat, than the actual amount of smoke generated by smoke tubes and other devices.

A smoke tube thus,  would have  little or no impact on the presence or absence of a smoke ring.

This is likely why you saw what you report above in bold.

The following or first link,  is an excellent article, one of the best I've ever read on the subject and well worth the read.  Since reading it, I've found it to be very true, and it has definitely made me less concerned about a visible smoke ring than I have ever been.  It puts the smoke ring into perspective perhaps better than any other article on the subject I've read.

It reads in part_:  "The fuel you choose to cook with determines the amount of NO that can be produced......According to Blonder, wood bark contains more nitrogen (therefore, more potential NO) than either sapwood (the newer, outer part of a stem or branch) or the heartwood (the inner portion), and charcoal briquettes contain even more. As cut wood dries, or seasons, it loses nitrogen as well, so green wood is better than seasoned wood if a smoke ring is the goal."
_
Its the amount of NO and CO you get from your fuel source to react with the myoglobin that gets you the smoke ring.  Not the amount of smoke you can generate.

https://www.texasmonthly.com/bbq/the-science-of-the-smoke-ring/

The below quote

_"Blonder has proven that the smoke ring is an interaction between a pink protein in meat named myoglobin with the gases nitric oxide (NO) and carbon monoxide (CO). NO and CO are made by the combination of carbon and nitrogen with oxygen during the combustion of wood or charcoal. *The white billowy stuff has nothing to do with the process.*"
_
comes from_ https://amazingribs.com/more-techni...nce/mythbusting-smoke-ring-no-smoke-necessary
_
It too is a very good read.

Like you, I also did a brisket this past weekend, and used both of my smoke tubes at the same time.  Something I had not "successfully" done before.   I did it really to see how much longer my 18in smoke tube burns vs my 12in smoke tube under the same grill temperatures.   The results of the brisket and the smoke ring follow:























Not much of a smoke ring at all.  Even with using two smoke tubes. This verifies to me that the use of a smoke tube has little or no bearing on whether or not  a smoke ring results in behind using one.  Or even two.   But then I don't care so much.  I only care how it tastes.  And this was one of my best tasting briskets yet.







I started this one at 275° and allowed the temp to drop back down to 225°.  It was also bathed in Worcestershire sauce before the rub was applied to it.

Starting it hot like that and coating it with Worchestershire sauce  before the rub, may all have inhibited the reaction between the NO, CO and myoglobin.

I started it hot, because I had the Stampede set at 400° from the last cook, and did not recognize it until I was ready to put this brisket on and looked and saw the temp at around 390°.

Willing to wait only until the PID controller dropped the  temp down to 275°, I went ahead and put it on.

This one below, also done on my Rec Tec, but done with just one smoke tube, which is again how I know that using a smoke tube has little if any impact on the presence or absence of a smoke ring, it came out a little prettier in terms of the smoke ring, but I'm just as satisfied with the first one as I am with the second one, despite the relative absence of a smoke ring in it.


















As far as the SDHD though, well, it was inevitable that you would arrive at much the same conclusion that I did.

I found that for me at least, it's simply not worth the extra effort.

And when I see you write;



> The smoke flavor to me was the same with the Heavy D and without it.......I'm not ready to completely give up on the heavy D but may not be worth the extra work to set-up........I am starting to question though if using this is really worth it an(d) if just using a meat loaf pan would be a better option to use real wood in the smoker.



I am hardly shocked by your assessment.


----------



## DoubleBull

SlowmotionQue said:


> Interesting report.    However a smoke tube won't necessarily impact whether you do or don't get a smoke ring.
> 
> So that you still got a smoke ring on your prior brisket from just  cooking in the smoker, but without using a smoke tube, really should not be a surprise.
> 
> In your prior post, you mentioned that a smoke ring has nothing to do with taste, and it's true.
> 
> But a smoke ring is also reported  to be more dependent upon the reaction of NO and CO with the myoglobin in the meat, than the actual amount of smoke generated by smoke tubes and other devices.
> 
> A smoke tube thus,  would have no impact on the presence or absence of a smoke ring.
> 
> This is likely why you saw what you report above in bold.
> 
> The following or first link,  is an excellent article, one of the best I've ever read on the subject and well worth the read.  Since reading it, I've found it to be very true, and it has definitely made me less concerned about a visible smoke ring than I have ever been.  It puts the smoke ring into perspective perhaps better than any other article on the subject I've read.
> 
> It reads in part_:  "The fuel you choose to cook with determines the amount of NO that can be produced......According to Blonder, wood bark contains more nitrogen (therefore, more potential NO) than either sapwood (the newer, outer part of a stem or branch) or the heartwood (the inner portion), and charcoal briquettes contain even more. As cut wood dries, or seasons, it loses nitrogen as well, so green wood is better than seasoned wood if a smoke ring is the goal."
> _
> Its the amount of NO and CO you get from your fuel source to react with the myoglobin that gets you the smoke ring.  Not the amount of smoke you can generate.
> 
> https://www.texasmonthly.com/bbq/the-science-of-the-smoke-ring/
> 
> The below quote
> 
> _"Blonder has proven that the smoke ring is an interaction between a pink protein in meat named myoglobin with the gases nitric oxide (NO) and carbon monoxide (CO). NO and CO are made by the combination of carbon and nitrogen with oxygen during the combustion of wood or charcoal. *The white billowy stuff has nothing to do with the process.*"
> _
> comes from_ https://amazingribs.com/more-techni...nce/mythbusting-smoke-ring-no-smoke-necessary
> _
> It too is a very good read.
> 
> Like you, I also did a brisket this past weekend, and used both of my smoke tubes at the same time.  Something I had not done before.   I did it really to see how much longer my 18in smoke tube burns vs my 12in smoke tube under the same grill temperatures.   The results of the brisket and the smoke ring follow:
> 
> View attachment 405415
> 
> 
> View attachment 405416
> 
> View attachment 405417
> 
> View attachment 405418
> 
> 
> Not much of a smoke ring at all.  Even using two smoke tubes.  But then I don't care so much.  I only care how it tastes.  And this was one of my best tasting briskets yet.
> 
> View attachment 405420
> 
> 
> I started this one at 275° and allowed the temp to drop back down to 225°.  It was also bathed in Worcestershire sauce before the rub was applied to it.
> 
> Starting it hot like that and coating it with Worchestershire sauce  before the rub, may all have inhibited the reaction between the NO, CO and myoglobin.
> 
> I started it hot, because I had the Stampede set at 400° from the last cook, and did not recognize it until I was ready to put this brisket on and looked and saw the temp at around 390°.
> 
> Willing to wait only until the PID controller dropped the  temp down to 275°, I went ahead and put it on.
> 
> This one below, also done on my Rec Tec, but done with just one smoke tube, which is again how I know that using a smoke tube has little if any impact on the presence or absence of a smoke ring, it came out a little prettier in terms of the smoke ring, but I'm just as satisfied with the first one as I am with the second one, despite the relative absence of a smoke ring in it.
> 
> View attachment 405424
> 
> 
> View attachment 405422
> 
> View attachment 405423
> 
> 
> As far as the SDHD though, well, it was inevitable that you would arrive at much the same conclusion that I did.
> 
> I found that for me at least, it's simply not worth the extra effort.
> 
> And when I see you write;
> 
> 
> 
> I am hardly shocked by your assessment.



Beautiful brisket Slowmo, I assume that those briskets are choice or prime grade. They look very moist! Did you find the smoke profile to be stronger using two tubes as opposed to one? 

As I have mentioned before I have not opened the package yet containing my A-MAZE-N-TUBE smoker but will probably try it the next time I smoke chicken thighs. And to think how nervous I was about smoke profile concerning pellet smokers before I purchased my RT 700.


----------



## SlowmotionQue

DoubleBull said:


> Beautiful brisket Slowmo, I assume that those briskets are choice or prime grade. They look very moist! Did you find the smoke profile to be stronger using two tubes as opposed to one?
> 
> As I have mentioned before I have not opened the package yet containing my A-MAZE-N-TUBE smoker but will probably try it the next time I smoke chicken thighs. And to think how nervous I was about smoke profile concerning pellet smokers before I purchased my RT 700.



Thanks for the kind words.  They are prime.  Sam's Club.  Here are three.  Two of which I purchased on different dates.  Sam's has the best price on USDA prime beef in my area.



















When if comes to brisket, I'm a firm believer in that much of the success or failure is determined by the piece of meat you start with.  This is why I don't even bother to cook Choice of Select briskets anymore after reading Aaron Franklin's book.

Cooking those, puts you behind the 8 ball right off the bat.

I was mistaken in that I had actually tried the two smoke tubes one other time, but one of them flamed out, so I don't count it as a real "attempt".  This above brisket was another brisket that I did about a month ago.  You can see the two lit smoke tubes.

The A-MAZE-N pellets are pricey, but I like them in the smoke tube.The smoke profile was a bit stronger using two A-MAZE-N hickory pellet filled smoke tubes as opposed to one for the brisket that I did this past Saturday.

But then to me it makes sense, in that I have seen it written that meat will take on smoke flavor or taste as long as it is exposed to it.   And that smoke really does not penetrate meat to much extent, but rather the smoke taste you get, mostly comes from that which has settled onto the surface of the meat.

I believe it.

But as an aside, I was really again experimenting to see just how close to "stick burner" flavor, and just how  strong of a smoke flavor I could get from off of my pellet grill.  Hence the two smoke tubes.

I like to tinker and tweak.  Hence my experience with the subject item in this thread, the SDHD.    I actually eat less of what I cook than one might think.  I eat just enough to get a good taste test in and a few leftovers.   A rack of ribs, I might eat 3 or 4 bones tops over a two day period.   Were I eating any more than that, well you can tell by all of the pics I've posted, I probably would have had a heart attack by now.  I cook many times as a form of experimentation.

But I digress.  Had I really done this "two smoke tubes test "right", I would have lit the second one after the first one burned out, instead of burning the two together.  But I wanted to get some sleep.

The only reason why I know that the 12 inch burned for about 5hrs and the 18in had about 5 inches of pellets left in it at the same time as the 12 inch was petering out, was because I got up in the middle of the night to pee and decided to go outside and check on the brisket while I was up.

That said, both myself and my family are perfectly fine with the smoke flavor which comes from using the Xtreme smoke setting  and no smoke tube at all.

Good luck in your efforts DoubleBull.


----------



## kstone113

Slowmotionque - yeah, a little humble pie to eat.  I am not "done" with the heavy d but for now, I am going to tinker with the meat loaf trick.  With where I am right now, seems like the the P.I.G. would of been a better way to go....
https://smokedaddyinc.com/product/big-kahuna-cold-smoke-generator/

If anyone is reading all of this, I would recommend one of smokedaddy's cold smokers over the heavy d.  

Slowmotionque - the reason I won't use the Heavy D as a heat diffuer is because (as I said), it sits lower than the stock one so this prevents the Bull getting up to higher temps.  And for now....I do sear on my Bull from time to time.  I may get a Bullseye when they re-release it but for now....I still go to high temps in my Bull as it pretty much for the most part has replaced my Weber gasser.


----------



## kstone113

Slowmotionque - I haven't ever done a competition so wanted to say that first but I've gotten choice and prime brisket really didn't notice a big difference.  These were just briskets for family though so perhaps when you get into competitions, that is where it comes into play.  But after my first brisket I cooked that was good but not great, since then, all my briskets have come out awesome.  To me, wrapping in butcher paper is one of the keys to mine.  You have probably cooked more briskets than me though.  I would say I've smoked briskets less than ten times but more than 5....I wish I smoked them more often.


----------



## RCAlan

kstone113 said:


> Before I read that article, I wanted to report I used my Heavy D over the weekend on brisket.  My first briskets I made in my Rec Tec were great and these were also.  But I was surprised that I didn't really have a smoke ring at all to the first time I did briskets, I did.
> 
> The smoke flavor to me was the same with the Heavy D and without it.  There is a few factors at play here.  The first briskets I did do 4 so two of them were on racks which could allow for better smoke distribution b/c I did have to rotate the meats.  But also I can't help but think it might be because of the heavy D.  In the Bull(Not stampede), the heavy D is made for a side auger, not a rear one.  I could use my heavy D as my main heat diffuser but since the diffuser sits lower, it doesn't allow the firebox flame to get as high and have as much airflow.
> 
> I know smoke rings in general mean nothing really for taste but I do like to see one b/c it looks better.  I cooked my briskets mostly at 225(I meant to go 250 before I went to be but forgot).  Perhaps that had something to do with it.
> 
> I am starting to question though  if using this is really worth it ans if just using a meat loaf pan would be a better option to use real wood in the smoker.  I don't know when my next brisket will be but I think I will just try the pan next time.
> 
> I am starting to think I should of gotten a cold smoker from Smokedaddy.  The downside of that is you have to drill a small hole in the smoker but not the end of the world.  The cold smokers Smokedaddy has works very well from what I've read and seen from videos.  I'm not ready to completely give up on the heavy D but may not be worth the extra work to set-up.  I had thought my ribs were better because of it.
> 
> But for those of you who are on the fence about this product, I may be leaning towards not using anymore but need more testing before I go completely away from it.
> 
> Just my thoughts on this....but for me, the temp control isn't an issue....



While doing some upgrades to my PB Austin XL and still in the process, you gave me an idea...  You mentioned the SmokeDaddy Magnum P.I.G. cold smoke generator..  Thank You for the suggestion.  After doing some research and many reviews...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/review...5?ie=UTF8&filterByStar=five_star&pageNumber=1

I pulled the trigger on one and should have it by next week.   The device is able to cold smoke and hot smoke and the generator does not add heat to the cooking camber... just smoke.   When I get it set up and all the other mods I’m doing to my PB Austin XL completed, I’ll post back how the Magnum P.I.G. performed.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## kstone113

hey RCAlan - let us know how you like it once you have it set-up.  I was chatting with someone on a rect tec fb group and he has both the Heavy D and PIG.  He likes them both but does prefer the PIG.  Says though sometimes it is hard to keep going....I'm super curious to hear your experience as I've thought about getting one myself.


----------



## kstone113

Just wanted to report back some of my uses with the meat loaf pan trick.  Well, pretty much every time I've tried, it has caught on fire which is not what I want and temps go crazy.  Thankfully both times it was near the end.  

I did ribs last night and used the meat loaf pan and was not happy with how it all worked.  I didn't see extra smoke until after 3 hours when I had wrapped the ribs.  That was also with pre-heating the grill up to 300 + for 30 minutes.  So at this point, I'm not inclined to try the meat loaf pan trick.  I know the guys I've seen do it just use chips but I like to use chunks also.  

AT least with the heavy D, I saw and got more smoke and it was consistent with no temp spikes as long as I use the aluminum foil.  For the meat loaf pan, a couple times ago I didn't cover in foil and just kind of crimped it closed but not fully.  This time was foiled the top and poked holes but still got a fire so not sure where to go from there.  

Next time I do ribs, I'm definitely going back to using the heavy D.  The pain of the heavy D is you have to take everything out and I don't like leaving in there for just grilling.  The temp from my testing does not get as high with it in.  

Though I won't buy from Amazon b/c it is more expensive....I may start thinking about the cold smoker from Smokedaddy.  I just initially went with the Heavy D over that because(and admittedly didn't research the cold smoker much) because I won't have to mod the grill or aka drill a hole into it.  

Please keep us updated RCAlan on how the P.I.G. is when you've used it a few times.


----------



## RCAlan

kstone113 said:


> Just wanted to report back some of my uses with the meat loaf pan trick.  Well, pretty much every time I've tried, it has caught on fire which is not what I want and temps go crazy.  Thankfully both times it was near the end.
> 
> I did ribs last night and used the meat loaf pan and was not happy with how it all worked.  I didn't see extra smoke until after 3 hours when I had wrapped the ribs.  That was also with pre-heating the grill up to 300 + for 30 minutes.  So at this point, I'm not inclined to try the meat loaf pan trick.  I know the guys I've seen do it just use chips but I like to use chunks also.
> 
> AT least with the heavy D, I saw and got more smoke and it was consistent with no temp spikes as long as I use the aluminum foil.  For the meat loaf pan, a couple times ago I didn't cover in foil and just kind of crimped it closed but not fully.  This time was foiled the top and poked holes but still got a fire so not sure where to go from there.
> 
> Next time I do ribs, I'm definitely going back to using the heavy D.  The pain of the heavy D is you have to take everything out and I don't like leaving in there for just grilling.  The temp from my testing does not get as high with it in.
> 
> Though I won't buy from Amazon b/c it is more expensive....I may start thinking about the cold smoker from Smokedaddy.  I just initially went with the Heavy D over that because(and admittedly didn't research the cold smoker much) because I won't have to mod the grill or aka drill a hole into it.
> 
> Please keep us updated RCAlan on how the P.I.G. is when you've used it a few times.



Thanks for the update Kstone113...  The SD Magnum P.I.G. should be arriving sometime tomorrow, so after I get it installed baring any setbacks, I’ll do my first cook with it hopefully Friday if not, then Sunday.   I’ll post first how the install goes and then I’ll post my first try cook setup and results.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## kstone113

Hey RCAlan - after you install yours, let me know of any tips installing.  I am really thinking about pulling the trigger on it.


----------



## SlowmotionQue

kstone113 said:


> Hey RCAlan - after you install yours, let me know of any tips installing.  I am really thinking about pulling the trigger on it.



Well one tip which might help, is that with your Bull, you'll need to either bore a hole through the stainless steel, or use a hole saw to cut through it.

Make sure that you use the right tools.

And before that, also you may want to take into consideration the remainder of the 6yrs of your warranty before you bore a hole through it.  Just sayin'.


----------



## RCAlan

kstone113 said:


> Hey RCAlan - after you install yours, let me know of any tips installing.  I am really thinking about pulling the trigger on it.



Just an update...  I just received the SD Magnum P.I.G. Cold Smoker about 2 hours ago...  After going through and inspecting all the parts, I discovered a defect in one of the parts.  I reached out to SD and their Customer Service and Management were very helpful.  A replacement part is on the way...  I asked them to inspect and test the part prior to sending it out and they said that they would.   I’ve ordered many items from them in the past and never had any issues and I wouldn’t hesitate ordering from them in the future...  Great Company...  I’ll post my results with the Magnum P.I.G. in another thread once I have everything together.   And as for the SD Wood Burning Heat Diffuser, I still use it and the foil wrap does work for me...  I just want a little more consistent smoke.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...   in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## SlowmotionQue

RCAlan said:


> Just an update...    And as for the SD Wood Burning Heat Diffuser, I still use it and the foil wrap does work for me...  *I just want a little more consistent smoke.*
> 
> Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...   in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi



Puzzled here.

Are you saying that the SDHD doesn't give as "consistent" of a smoke result as you would like?

If it doesn't give as consistent of a smoke result as what you are looking for, well then what are your thoughts as to why this is the case.


----------



## kstone113

RCAlan said:


> Just an update...  I just received the SD Magnum P.I.G. Cold Smoker about 2 hours ago...  After going through and inspecting all the parts, I discovered a defect in one of the parts.  I reached out to SD and their Customer Service and Management were very helpful.  A replacement part is on the way...  I asked them to inspect and test the part prior to sending it out and they said that they would.   I’ve ordered many items from them in the past and never had any issues and I wouldn’t hesitate ordering from them in the future...  Great Company...  I’ll post my results with the Magnum P.I.G. in another thread once I have everything together.   And as for the SD Wood Burning Heat Diffuser, I still use it and the foil wrap does work for me...  I just want a little more consistent smoke.
> 
> Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...   in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


My thoughts exactly RCAlan......since you have a pit boss, I plan to reach out to some Rec Tec folks who have installed and use it.


----------



## kstone113

Hey RCAlan - any luck installing the SD cold smoker?  I read in another forum on here that others think it won't work with a pellet grill.  From the research I've been doing, it does work...at least from talking with others who have or had it.


----------



## RCAlan

Yes I did...  Was typing My new thread, when I just saw your posting... 


Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## kstone113

Thanks RCAlan for the review on the other post!  Your post got me excited about getting a Magnum PIG.  Does seem like it will take some time to learn how to manage the fire within the SD but I would only be using for like briskets, ribs, and maybe a few other things.  

I've been doing a lot of research lately on it and actually had seen the post about smoke you posted in that thread.  

I'm lucky enough(with in this case - not when it comes to taxes...)to live in Chicagoland so I'm going to visit smoke daddy in person and talk to Dennis about the Magnum PIG and buy it there.  

Look forward to hearing more about the SDM in the other thread.  BTW, man, you are lucky being in Cali b/c Tri Tip prices are so much cheaper there than here.  I LOVE Tri Tip and we have to usually pay $9.99 a lb or more around here.  

Smoke on!


----------



## shawnthomas

reading through this thread I thought I would comment.  I have two pellet smokers and I have installed pid controllers on both, put fire bricks in both, and have the biggest smoke generators that smokedaddy makes (big kahuna??).  they work awesome!  have the convivence of pellet set it and forget it with similar smoke to stick burner.  I also bought one heavy D, I have not tried it with wood, I mainly bought it for its better heat diffusion, I think the extra wood chambers do a better job of distributing the heat and minimizing some hot spots in the corners of my pellet grill and it wont warp either.  have not tried to put wood in it yet.  I will if for no other reason just to see what it does.

My next modification to my treager is going to be remove the added on cold smoking chamber (that I use a food warmer) add a side shelf, set an old electric cabnet smoker on shelf and pipe the exhaust out of my treager into the side of the electric smoker!


----------



## kstone113

hey Sawnthomas - sounds like you've done a lot of mods, won't mind seeing some pics of all of them.  If there is another thread, let me know and I'll go there.

What do those bricks do?  Just absorb heat and help keep the heat up?


----------



## SlowmotionQue

shawnthomas said:


> reading through this thread I thought I would comment.  I have two pellet smokers and I have installed pid controllers on both, put fire bricks in both, and have the biggest smoke generators that smokedaddy makes (big kahuna??).  they work awesome!  have the convivence of pellet set it and forget it with similar smoke to stick burner.  I also bought one heavy D, I have not tried it with wood, I mainly bought it for its better heat diffusion, I think the extra wood chambers do a better job of distributing the heat and minimizing some hot spots in the corners of my pellet grill and it wont warp either.  have not tried to put wood in it yet.  I will if for no other reason just to see what it does.
> 
> My next modification to my treager is going to be remove the added on cold smoking chamber (that I use a food warmer) add a side shelf, set an old electric cabnet smoker on shelf and pipe the exhaust out of my treager into the side of the electric smoker!



This might actually be the saving grace of the SDHD. It’s heft and resistance to warping.

It’s made of very heavy gauge steel and will not warp.

However burning wood in it, is nothing from a tricky proposition.


----------



## RCAlan

kstone113 said:


> Thanks RCAlan for the review on the other post!  Your post got me excited about getting a Magnum PIG.  Does seem like it will take some time to learn how to manage the fire within the SD but I would only be using for like briskets, ribs, and maybe a few other things.
> 
> I've been doing a lot of research lately on it and actually had seen the post about smoke you posted in that thread.
> 
> I'm lucky enough(with in this case - not when it comes to taxes...)to live in Chicagoland so I'm going to visit smoke daddy in person and talk to Dennis about the Magnum PIG and buy it there.
> 
> Look forward to hearing more about the SDM in the other thread.  BTW, man, you are lucky being in Cali b/c Tri Tip prices are so much cheaper there than here.  I LOVE Tri Tip and we have to usually pay $9.99 a lb or more around here.
> 
> Smoke on!



Brisket prices are always high, unless You live in Texas... lol. Tri-Tip prices in Cali are always nice because they are a tradition with bbq here...  Every store and butcher shop carries them and they are super easy to prepare.  When You make it over to SmokeDaddy, ask Dennis does he still read and post on the SmokingMeatForum.?.  and if possible, pick his brain on the Creosote buildup in their Cold Smokers and the best way to solve the issue.  Much appreciated and thank you... 

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## kstone113

Definitely will do because I'll be in the same boat as you and also the reason why I wanted to go buy in person to pick his brain.  Those cold smokers I believe have been around since 2010....crazy huh.  I have seen he has changed things over the years.


----------



## shawnthomas

kstone113 said:


> hey Sawnthomas - sounds like you've done a lot of mods, won't mind seeing some pics of all of them.  If there is another thread, let me know and I'll go there.
> 
> What do those bricks do?  Just absorb heat and help keep the heat up?


I will take some pics when I complete my latest project.  yes the fire bricks just help maintain a more consistent temp.


----------



## crashbowman

Looking for a little info from RCAlan and others who have had good success with the Heavy D.  I just got one of these that came with the Pellet Pro pellet grill I purchased.  I decided to try following the directions sent with it, rather than following the advice of this thread.  I figured I knew what would happen, but also thought sent it was a Smoke Daddy Grill that maybe it would work better.  Well, it completely went as expected and the temp went out of control and was a complete failure.  

From reading this thread I have a pretty good idea on the foil wrapping and all, but I was more interested in knowing how you guys are starting your grill.  Are you doing the "recommended" start at 350 and come down or are you just starting at your planned temp such as 225?  Also, are you cracking the lid as recommended?  Thanks for any info.


----------



## SlowmotionQue

crashbowman said:


> Looking for a little info from RCAlan and others who have had good success with the Heavy D.  I just got one of these that came with the Pellet Pro pellet grill I purchased.  I decided to try following the directions sent with it, rather than following the advice of this thread.  I figured I knew what would happen, but also thought sent it was a Smoke Daddy Grill that maybe it would work better.  Well, it completely went as expected and the temp went out of control and was a complete failure.



Try using it with no wood in it.

Your temperatures will likely be a lot more manageable.  



> From reading this thread I have a pretty good idea on the foil wrapping and all, but I was more interested in knowing how you guys are starting your grill.  Are you doing the "recommended" start at 350 and come down or are you just starting at your planned temp such as 225?  Also, are you cracking the lid as recommended?  Thanks for any info.



As long as you don’t put any wood into the Smoke Daddy Heavy D, you won’t need any foil and you probably won’t need to prop open your lid.

However the minute you decide to put wood into the SDHD, all bets are off as to your temperature control.

If you do decide to keep putting wood into it, well then foil might help. Propping the lid open might help.  Crossing your fingers might help.  You’ll just have to experiment. Much  like you just did in your prior cook. This will help you  to determine what does or doesn’t work and when and under what conditions whatever you try, does or doesn’t work.

RCAlan seems to have moved on to experimenting with one of the canister type smoke generators.

The other gentleman who was using the SDHD with foil wrapped wood appears to be contemplating going with a similar setup. 

I’ve gone back to a smoke tube and running in Xtreme smoke setting.

Good luck. And do keep an eye on it if you do decide to put wood in it and use it like the directions indicate.


----------



## RCAlan

crashbowman said:


> Looking for a little info from RCAlan and others who have had good success with the Heavy D.  I just got one of these that came with the Pellet Pro pellet grill I purchased.  I decided to try following the directions sent with it, rather than following the advice of this thread.  I figured I knew what would happen, but also thought sent it was a Smoke Daddy Grill that maybe it would work better.  Well, it completely went as expected and the temp went out of control and was a complete failure.
> 
> From reading this thread I have a pretty good idea on the foil wrapping and all, but I was more interested in knowing how you guys are starting your grill.  Are you doing the "recommended" start at 350 and come down or are you just starting at your planned temp such as 225?  Also, are you cracking the lid as recommended?  Thanks for any info.



I would recommend that if You do try to use the SD HD with wood in it, that you wrap the wood in aluminum foil and leave the ends of the wrap foil exposed to allow for some controlled ignition of the wood.  I would start the grill between 200*-250* degrees and not any higher.  Low and Slow bbqing works best when using wood in the SD HD.  Once the wood ignites, depending on how well You wrapped the wood chunks and not wood chips, the wood will burn, but with the wrapping, it’s more of a controlled burn and not have your grill in an all out inferno...  Will your grills temps rise??  Yes..  Can it be managed?  Yes, but it is no ways perfect and can be frustrating to use for some.  Propping the grills lid will help allow some of the extra heat to escape as the owners manual states, just know that once there is complete ignition of the wood, the temp will shot up.. and in most cases, a lot..,  the aluminum wrapping helps to control that.  You can also reach out to SmokeDaddyinc and see if they have any updated steps and instructions for the use of their SD HD and if they do have any additional recommendations, please post them here so others will know.   As a Heat Diffuser without wood, the SD HD is very effective and it should last a very long time.  Lastly, try Your new Pellet Pro Grill with the SD HD without adding any wood to it and see if you enjoy the flavor profile of your cook...  Then on Your following cook, try it with your desired wood chunks and any updated recommendations from SmokeDaddyinc if there’s any or try the aluminum foil wrapping of the wood chunks and give it a shot.  Adding wood to it may or may not be for You.   Good luck and keep us posted.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## RCAlan

As already been stated, I’m using the SD Magnum P.I.G. Smoke Generator on my Austin XL as a offset smoke Gen. add on for hot smoking bbq.  I still use the SD HD in my grill just as a heat diffuser only.  I don’t want to highjack this thread as I’m not the original poster and I’m sure there will be others looking for input and advice about using the SD Wood Burning HD...

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## crashbowman

RCAlan said:


> I would recommend that if You do try to use the SD HD with wood in it, that you wrap the wood in aluminum foil and leave the ends of the wrap foil exposed to allow for some controlled ignition of the wood.  I would start the grill between 200*-250* degrees and not any higher.  Low and Slow bbqing works best when using wood in the SD HD.  Once the wood ignites, depending on how well You wrapped the wood chunks and not wood chips, the wood will burn, but with the wrapping, it’s more of a controlled burn and not have your grill in an all out inferno...  Will your grills temps rise??  Yes..  Can it be managed?  Yes, but it is no ways perfect and can be frustrating to use for some.  Propping the grills lid will help allow some of the extra heat to escape as the owners manual states, just know that once there is complete ignition of the wood, the temp will shot up.. and in most cases, a lot..,  the aluminum wrapping helps to control that.  You can also reach out to SmokeDaddyinc and see if they have any updated steps and instructions for the use of their SD HD and if they do have any additional recommendations, please post them here so others will know.   As a Heat Diffuser without wood, the SD HD is very effective and it should last a very long time.  Lastly, try Your new Pellet Pro Grill with the SD HD without adding any wood to it and see if you enjoy the flavor profile of your cook...  Then on Your following cook, try it with your desired wood chunks and any updated recommendations from SmokeDaddyinc if there’s any or try the aluminum foil wrapping of the wood chunks and give it a shot.  Adding wood to it may or may not be for You.   Good luck and keep us posted.
> 
> Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi



Thank you very much for the info!  I had planned to reach out to SmokeDaddy as well.  I felt like the recommended start at 350 degrees was as big of an issue as anything.  I will definitely play with it some more, because pellets alone do not give me what I desire.  I'll try out foil and such a few times and then go on to pellet tubes or something like one of the SmokeDaddy cold smoking attachments.  Again, I greatly appreciate the tips and info.


----------



## MikeyP78

MrBewst said:


> RCAlan - Does your SD HD fit in the XL ok? It seems to be quite a tight fit in my Pit Boss 700FB and causes the PB drip pan to sit with less angle and really close to the grates on the left side. By the way, great information. Hoping to make this work and get similar results.





StevenAg03 said:


> RCAlan, did you have to make any modifications to your Austin XL to get the SD HD to work? does it still go under the arched drip tray?


Hey, I'm having a similar issue. I bought this for my austin xl based on the review. When I take out the tray underneath the drip tray ( the one that screws in around the burn pot)and position the diffuser over the burn pot, the drip tray doesn't sit where it's supposed to. Is that ok, is it supposed to?

Thanks for the info!
-Mikey


----------



## RCAlan

MikeyP78 said:


> Hey, I'm having a similar issue. I bought this for my austin xl based on the review. When I take out the tray underneath the drip tray ( the one that screws in around the burn pot)and position the diffuser over the burn pot, the drip tray doesn't sit where it's supposed to. Is that ok, is it supposed to?
> 
> Thanks for the info!
> -Mikey



For the SD Heat Diffuser to fit  perfectly in your PB Austin XL, you’ll have to have the base of the heat diffuser sanded about a 1/4 an inch and on the top, just enough to allow the heat baffles to still fit properly if you’re using the heat diffuser that burns wood.  If You have the non wood burning HD, then you can sand more off the top.  In the meantime, You can position the heat diffuser from center covering the burn pot to a couple of inches too the left towards the pellet hopper.  That couple of inches will really help to fit better, it won’t be perfect, but it’ll work.  Every brand of  Pellet Grill comes in different lengths and sizes, so one size doesn’t always fits all.  Reaching out to SmokeDaddyinc first and inquiring about the dimensions, then asking them to trim the heat diffuser for you would have been easier.  If You do have the wood burning HD, make sure you wrap the wood chunks in aluminum foil like instructed in this thread.  Good luck

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## TNTODD

RCAlan said:


> This is going to be along post, sorry, but I hope the info helps...  I’ve been looking for some extra smoke flavor for a while...  Saw the OP a while back and watched the video and did some research.  I also watched the video of the JenUwineJerry stick burning heat diffuser and thought it was a good design also...  hard choice, but I went ahead and got myself the Heavy D stick burning heat diffuser from SmokeDaddyinc.com last week and fired it up for the first time today.  I have a Pitboss Austin XL which is a Non-PID controller pellet grill...  I had some concerns with the possibility of abnormal temp swings because of the extra heat being produced.  Its design is a much better heat diffuser then the stock one which is designed for direct flame grilling.  I experienced no wild temps swings at all..  Didn’t need to prop/crack the lid at all and temps were within 10* degrees +- all day for a Non PID controller Pit Boss..  Now for the added smoke flavor...  I used Hickory wood chunks and lump charcoals in the “Heavy D”, mostly the Hickory Chunks..  The added wood flavor was great true wood flavor.. I could truly tell the difference because of the size of the chunks and the amount of wood that can be added.  The chunks will burn for a couple of hours and then the wood pellet smoke will kick in after the chunks have burned out, but that 2 plus hours of wood smoke is huge.  Pellet smoke is nice, but those who miss that “Extra” that only true wood can produce, this is the direction you should go.
> 
> PB Austin XL in SoCal and always...  Semper Fi


Just bought, today, my 1st pellet smoker/grill. I'm coming from a wood burner.  Got the Pellet Pro 1190 stainless steal model along with the cover, front shelf Heavy D and the Sear Station.  Glad to hear you like the Heavy D. I was a little concerned about the smoke flavor using pellets only.   Should be delivered next week. Excited to get it going. 
Todd


----------



## RCAlan

TNTODD said:


> Just bought, today, my 1st pellet smoker/grill. I'm coming from a wood burner.  Got the Pellet Pro 1190 stainless steal model along with the cover, front shelf Heavy D and the Sear Station.  Glad to hear you like the Heavy D. I was a little concerned about the smoke flavor using pellets only.   Should be delivered next week. Excited to get it going.
> Todd



TNTODD, Welcome to SMF...  I’m going to give you a quick, but honest review of the SD Heavy D. heat diffuser.  First, read this entire thread...  The info, effort and time put into trying to figure the SD Heavy D. out by all the posters...

As a heat diffuser only, it’s very durable and effective as a heat diffuser...  When You add wood to it as directed by the instructions, temp management and fire management can be very difficult.  I and a few other users here of the SDHD have figured out that if You add wood to the Heavy D, it’s best to wrap the wood in aluminum foil with the ends of the wrapped wood exposed to allow for a more controlled ignition of the wood.    It’s also best to start your grill/cook at 250* degrees or lower with 225* being the best temp.  It’ll take a couple of cooks with it to get a better understanding of the Heavy D...   Just to be up front and honest, if you don’t wrap the wood in aluminum foil, You’re going to have a hot Smokey mess on your hands because once the wood ignites, it’s going to just burn out of control and your grills temps will shoot up.  The Aluminum Foil  wrapping helps to control that from happening.  Again, as a heat diffuser alone, it’s great...  Adding wood to it, then the aluminum foil wrapping is a must.  I see you’re coming from a Stick Burner, so Pellet smoke will be an adjustment for you as well...  The Pellet smoke flavor profile is going to be very light compared to what you’ve been accustom to with your stick burner.  Always try to buy and use 100% wood type top quality wood pellets like the Lumberjack Brand pellets if possible.  After breaking in/initial burn off of your Pellet Pro 1190, do your first cook with pellets alone and see how you like the smoke flavor profile of the cook.  If it’s great, then it’s all good...  Then try the Wood wrap with the Heavy D. and see if you have enough smoke flavor in  your bbq cook.  If it’s still to light and that true hardwood smoke flavor is missing and you just have to have it...  SmokeDaddy has a Hardwood Smoke Generator called the SD Magnum P.I.G. that will solve all your problems.  I have one on my Austin XL and it works great...  Just something to consider and another option, if you feel you miss and need that real hardwood smoke flavor in your pellet grill bbq experience.  Good luck and post back your results from your first cook.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## SlowmotionQue

I agree with all of the above. 

Those of us whom I would consider have significant use of the SDHD, learned quickly and know it's quirks, limitations, and how to get the best results with it, as well as how to inadvertently end up with the biggest messes with it.

As already mentioned,  wrapping your wood in aluminum foil with the ends out can give you a leg up when using it,  if you're looking for smoke without possibly  running into a significant heat control problem.  If I were  running wood in it, then I would only consider foil wrapped pieces of wood with the ends open, but that's just me.

Limiting the amount of foil wrapped wood that you put into it also may make your experience with it more enjoyable and less problematic.  You don't have to stuff it to the brim and  chocked completely  full of wood in order to get results with it.  In fact doing so, might even be a disadvantage, at least from my observations  my own experiences with it.  YMMV.


----------



## TNTODD

RCAlan said:


> TNTODD, Welcome to SMF...  I’m going to give you a quick, but honest review of the SD Heavy D. heat diffuser.  First, read this entire thread...  The info, effort and time put into trying to figure the SD Heavy D. out by all the posters...
> 
> As a heat diffuser only, it’s very durable and effective as a heat diffuser...  When You add wood to it as directed by the instructions, temp management and fire management can be very difficult.  I and a few other users here of the SDHD have figured out that if You add wood to the Heavy D, it’s best to wrap the wood in aluminum foil with the ends of the wrapped wood exposed to allow for a more controlled ignition of the wood.    It’s also best to start your grill/cook at 250* degrees or lower with 225* being the best temp.  It’ll take a couple of cooks with it to get a better understanding of the Heavy D...   Just to be up front and honest, if you don’t wrap the wood in aluminum foil, You’re going to have a hot Smokey mess on your hands because once the wood ignites, it’s going to just burn out of control and your grills temps will shoot up.  The Aluminum Foil  wrapping helps to control that from happening.  Again, as a heat diffuser alone, it’s great...  Adding wood to it, then the aluminum foil wrapping is a must.  I see you’re coming from a Stick Burner, so Pellet smoke will be an adjustment for you as well...  The Pellet smoke flavor profile is going to be very light compared to what you’ve been accustom to with your stick burner.  Always try to buy and use 100% wood type top quality wood pellets like the Lumberjack Brand pellets if possible.  After breaking in/initial burn off of your Pellet Pro 1190, do your first cook with pellets alone and see how you like the smoke flavor profile of the cook.  If it’s great, then it’s all good...  Then try the Wood wrap with the Heavy D. and see if you have enough smoke flavor in  your bbq cook.  If it’s still to light and that true hardwood smoke flavor is missing and you just have to have it...  SmokeDaddy has a Hardwood Smoke Generator called the SD Magnum P.I.G. that will solve all your problems.  I have one on my Austin XL and it works great...  Just something to consider and another option, if you feel you miss and need that real hardwood smoke flavor in your pellet grill bbq experience.  Good luck and post back your results from your first cook.
> 
> Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


Thanks for all the advise, I really appreciate it
 I will let you know how it goes.  Thanks again. 
Todd


----------



## crashbowman

TNTODD said:


> Thanks for all the advise, I really appreciate it
> I will let you know how it goes.  Thanks again.
> Todd



Hi Todd,

I posted here a bit back asking for advice when I got my Pellet Pro that included the Heavy D.  I have done my own testing, but hadn't posted back because I wanted to do a significant amount of testing and in all honesty, a lot of the comments here were pretty negative and I didn't want to get things stirred up.  RCAlan has always been super helpful and I think the tips he has given you are great.  I will say that my experience has been ever so slightly different and I have now had about 10 straight cooks that functioned perfectly.  Ill outline my process in case it becomes helpful for you.


I use the absolute biggest chunks I can find.  This is the only thing from the included instructions I agree with.  I use one piece that fills the cavity.  I think they are something like 7" x 3 1/2"
I start my grill at 270 degrees, but the second it hits 225, I back it off to 215 (really this is just the temp I want to smoke at...nothing special about the 215). 
Normally after about 15 minutes my temps are stabilized if not sooner.  They might climb into the 230's for a minute or so, but they stabilize very quickly.
Here are the reasons I have arrived at this solution.  First, I never had much luck with the aluminum foil thing, but in all honesty I only tried it a time or two.  Also, for a bit I was setting my grill at 225 and letting it ride, but I found that sometimes my wood wouldn't ignite well and I would wind up with a smoke that didn't utilize most of my log.  When I start it at 270 it seems to get a bit more flame that helps get the log going, but backing it off once it gets to 225 seems to help it not go out of control.  The reason I set mine at 215 is that much of the time I smoke on my upper rack which is about 10 degrees hotter than my probe in my Pellet Pro.  So my grill is at 215, but my upper rack is about 225.  I do think if you use the Heavy D with anything set above 225 you will likely be asking for trouble.  

Just wanted to post a different method and hope you have a good time.  I have really loved my Pellet Pro as the PID has been rock solid and I have been very pleased with the overall construction.  

Like I said, I have about 10 straight cooks with this method and my temps are always rock solid and my logs are nothing but ash when my cook is done.  Also, it adds a bit more smoke than pellets alone.  I use it because it came with my Pellet Pro.  If I were someone with a different brand grill, I would probably look at something like Magnum Pig or even just a pellet tube.  I don't know that the Heavy D provides enough benefit for the cost.  I think there are other options out there that are probably easier or more economical that would provide a similar or better experience.


----------



## TNTODD

crashbowman said:


> Hi Todd,
> 
> I posted here a bit back asking for advice when I got my Pellet Pro that included the Heavy D.  I have done my own testing, but hadn't posted back because I wanted to do a significant amount of testing and in all honesty, a lot of the comments here were pretty negative and I didn't want to get things stirred up.  RCAlan has always been super helpful and I think the tips he has given you are great.  I will say that my experience has been ever so slightly different and I have now had about 10 straight cooks that functioned perfectly.  Ill outline my process in case it becomes helpful for you.
> 
> 
> I use the absolute biggest chunks I can find.  This is the only thing from the included instructions I agree with.  I use one piece that fills the cavity.  I think they are something like 7" x 3 1/2"
> I start my grill at 270 degrees, but the second it hits 225, I back it off to 215 (really this is just the temp I want to smoke at...nothing special about the 215).
> Normally after about 15 minutes my temps are stabilized if not sooner.  They might climb into the 230's for a minute or so, but they stabilize very quickly.
> Here are the reasons I have arrived at this solution.  First, I never had much luck with the aluminum foil thing, but in all honesty I only tried it a time or two.  Also, for a bit I was setting my grill at 225 and letting it ride, but I found that sometimes my wood wouldn't ignite well and I would wind up with a smoke that didn't utilize most of my log.  When I start it at 270 it seems to get a bit more flame that helps get the log going, but backing it off once it gets to 225 seems to help it not go out of control.  The reason I set mine at 215 is that much of the time I smoke on my upper rack which is about 10 degrees hotter than my probe in my Pellet Pro.  So my grill is at 215, but my upper rack is about 225.  I do think if you use the Heavy D with anything set above 225 you will likely be asking for trouble.
> 
> Just wanted to post a different method and hope you have a good time.  I have really loved my Pellet Pro as the PID has been rock solid and I have been very pleased with the overall construction.
> 
> Like I said, I have about 10 straight cooks with this method and my temps are always rock solid and my logs are nothing but ash when my cook is done.  Also, it adds a bit more smoke than pellets alone.  I use it because it came with my Pellet Pro.  If I were someone with a different brand grill, I would probably look at something like Magnum Pig or even just a pellet tube.  I don't know that the Heavy D provides enough benefit for the cost.  I think there are other options out there that are probably easier or more economical that would provide a similar or better experience.


Thanks Crashbowman 
I will give this a try as well.   Like I had mentioned this is the first pellet smoker I have owned so Ive got a lot to learn.

I'm glad to hear you like your Pellet Pro. I'm excited for mine to arrive and put it to use. 

Todd


----------



## RCAlan

As long as the ends of the wood chunks are exposed, you should have ignition of the wood..   Over wrapping the wood chunks to much will limit the ignition/burn and the wood will not burn.  The aluminum foil wrapping allows for a longer, controlled burn as along as the ends of the wood chunks are exposed... and you can even poke a few holes in the wrapping as well to further enhance the ignition.  It can be the difference of a 15-20 min. burn if left unwrapped, to a burn that can last over an hour wrapped.  Both will work, it’s just how long and how hot you want the burn to be.  If You want more pellet smoke, then getting a tube or tray could be a good option.  Pellet Smoke isn’t bad, but for many, it’s not the same as true Hardwood smoke.  Most true PitMasters prefer Hardwood smoke and that’s what they use.  You know what’s funny, it’s when people that don’t have a clue about Smoke Management will post about their bbq tasting like shit from using true hardwood, when it was really them not being able to manage the smoke and their bbq properly.  To much of anything is never a good thing, be it pellet smoke or hardwood smoke.  Manage the type of wood and smoke you prefer correctly and you’ll always produce great bbq.  Good luck with the SD Heavy D and keep us posted. 

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## kstone113

I noticed from all my experiments that I needed to run at 250 the whole time to get the wood chunks I used (in foil) to burn up.  The times I tried a lower temp, there was wood left and others had similar experiences. 

Your method of 270 and then 225 with the wood exposed....if it works, great and thanks for posting!


----------



## crashbowman

kstone113 said:


> I noticed from all my experiments that I needed to run at 250 the whole time to get the wood chunks I used (in foil) to burn up.  The times I tried a lower temp, there was wood left and others had similar experiences.
> 
> Your method of 270 and then 225 with the wood exposed....if it works, great and thanks for posting!



You bet...I actually tried the tin foil again the other day with the ends exposed, but it was another failure.  At the end of a six hour smoke there was still wood that had hardly burned at all.  Right now I have another of my 270 to 225's with no foil and it is going perfect.  I have had a steady wood burning smell and my temps have stayed between 225 and 235 for a little over three hours now.


----------



## SlowmotionQue

It’s been awhile since there’s been any activity in this thread. So I thought I’d post this up as sort of a PSA. 

Apparently, heating aluminum foil to extremes, can cause the foil to give off toxic chemicals that you don’t want to eat or inhale. 

Thus wrapping wood chunks, logs, etc. in foil and placing them in close proximity to say, a pellet grill’s fire pot for long periods of time, may warrant further consideration before doing it. 

I long since gave up on using the SDHD with wood in it, wrapped in foil or not. 

However, those of you who are wrapping wood inside of foil in an attempt to keep the wood from igniting and using it that way in the SDHD, you may want to do a bit of googling regarding aluminum foil and high heat.


----------

